# Coronavirus Wreaking Havoc on Your Travel Plans?



## Passepartout

We are feeling lucky that we had no particular difficulty in November with cruise stops in Taiwan, and China or with our departure from Hong Kong. Then for next week, my DW had signed up for a painting class. She;s a watercolorist and this instructor has some notoriety. She felt lucky to be able to block out a week and travel to the class. She was busily packing and putting together the needed supplies to depart Super Bowl Sunday, when she was notified that the class was canceled due to Coronavirus fear by the instructor. This was a nearby, local venue- not an international excursion. She was told that her entrance fee would be refunded, though the organizer would still be on the hook for the rental of the facility.

Jim


----------



## Karen G

Passepartout said:


> This was a nearby, local venue- not an international excursion.


In Idaho?


----------



## Passepartout

Karen G said:


> In Idaho?


Yep. In Boise. Personally I am thinking unfounded paranoia, but it's the instructor's prerogative.


----------



## Panina

Passepartout said:


> Yep. In Boise. Personally I am thinking unfounded paranoia, but it's the instructor's prerogative.


Where the Coronavirus is out there so is the flu.  So far in percentages it looks like the Flu has caused more death.  This year different strains of the flu are everywhere that were not in the flu shot.  Wonder where the instructor was coming from?  Maybe she doesn’t want to fly.


----------



## pedro47

Anyone testive for the Flu by a doctor; they have visited any China city in the last two (2) months maybe should be retested after a period of time; by a doctor. .
Only if they still have Flu symptoms . IMHO.


----------



## Cornell

I'm always amazed by how many people's lives are hampered by fear.


----------



## klpca

Cornell said:


> I'm always amazed by how many people's lives are hampered by fear.


I just spoke to a friend last night. She and her husband were planning on a trip to Europe this spring (not timeshare owners - so they plan everything at the last minute). Now she says that they are just going to do a driving trip around the southwest. I couldn't believe it but she was dead serious.


----------



## Passepartout

What prompted the question was that flying home from Mexico last weekend, at DFW, all the 'Passenger Assistance Personnel' (wheelchair pushers) were required to wear face masks. I, too feel that there is more reason for concern over flu than this new virus. The numbers though arre concerning. Yesterday, China 'fessed to 7,000 cases and today it's over 10,000 confirmed. Opposed to flu, that primarily affects older, weaker adults, this Coronavirus seems to affect young people for the most part. I have faith that the mechanism that allows it to pass  between humans will be found and a means to stop it's progression will come from that.


----------



## Cornell

I am a statistician so I am a fact / data-driven person.  People freak out about all kinds of things -  kids getting kidnapped off the street, catching coronovirus, crashing in a plane, etc.  The odds of those sorts of things happening are so small...Yet people give no thought at all to driving around all day - and car fatalities happen all of the time.  

Parents are the worst. They fear such rare things (kids getting kidnapped by a man in a white van) yet many are very lax about water / pool safety and a huge cause of death in children is drowning.


----------



## easyrider

I was reading that Corona beer virus is googled for Corona virus often. I have been avoiding Corona beer and drinking Pacifco instead, lol. I like Pacifco better. I wouldn't want to get corona beer virus, lol.

Bill




			https://www.msn.com/en-gb/health/familyhealth/corona-beer-virus-searches-suddenly-spike-on-google-after-deadly-coronavirus-outbreak/ar-BBZiBw


----------



## pedro47

A cold Corona beer virus with some steam Chesapeake Bay Blue Crabs using both dirty hands with Old Bay Seafood seasoning ; sound like able a virus  ; where can I go to catch this  virus.? LOL.

How about a bottle of that new Old Bay Hot Sauce.?
Think this will cause my temperature to rise with new Corona virus???. LOL.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

Wow, i am surprised at someone canceling a class, but agree its the instructors right.

We have a trip to Las Vegas in booked for mid February.  At moment we are still planning to go, though Vegas has always felt like a like a place with lots of germs and opportunity to catch something.. Lots of people, many hands on the slot machine and chips...  

I plan to monitor the situation, but probably only cancel if we start to see a spike in US infections.


----------



## Luanne

My opinion, and that of my dh and dd, is that there is a lot of unfounded hysteria over this.  Honestly, you're more likely to die from the flu, or a car crash.

My trainer was telling me today she's thinking of cancelling an upcoming trip to Florida for two reasons.  One was the coronavirus.  I told her she was in more danger working in the gym being around people who possibly have the flu.

We are going to Maui at the end of February.  Still plan on going, never even thought of cancelling.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

We have a relative that is stopping over in Hong Kong. She is trying to change her plans with her U.S. airline.

We are heading to Europe in the near future. We are bringing face masks just in case it spreads and there is a run on them in the stores. We already pack our med case with tylenol etc wherever we go. Also bringing wet wipes to wipe down airline tray table, armrests  and hotel room knobs etc. but we do this anyway.

Also making sure that our bills are paid etc for a few days longer in case we are delayed on return and cannot get them paid. We have travel insurance with medical.


----------



## Luanne

CalGalTraveler said:


> We have a relative that is stopping over in Hong Kong. She is trying to change her plans with her U.S. airline.
> 
> We are heading to Europe in the near future. We are bringing face masks just in case it spreads and there is a run on them in the stores. We already pack our med case with tylenol etc wherever we go. Also bringing wet wipes to wipe down airline tray table, armrests  and hotel room knobs etc. but we do this anyway.


A few years ago dh and I took a cruise with stops in Mexico and the Caribbean.  It was during one of the zika virus scares.  The only additional precaution we took was to use the hand sanitizers that were set up outside each of the food service areas.  We lived.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Yes I am a bit of a germophobe anyway, so don't mind a bit of extra caution so we don't ruin our trip. We were in Paris and NYC a few years ago and I caught a cold with a horrible cough and it nearly ruined the trip. Another time I was on a beautiful beach resort in Mykonos with a terrible sore throat in bed.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

CalGalTraveler said:


> Yes I am a bit of a germophobe anyway, so don't mind a bit of extra caution so Iwe don't ruin our trip. We were in Paris and NYC  and I caught a cold with a horrible cough and it nearly ruined the trip. Another time I was on a beach in Mykonos with a terrible sore throat in bed.



I carry a pack of wipes, and always try to wipe down the hard surfaces on the plane, tv remote etc in the room.

We went to Napa for New Years,  i was still sick when we left to go on the trip, and my wife caught bad by the 2nd day we were there.  She is still sick..  so stuff happens, but you try and make the best of it..


----------



## Luanne

Okay, I do take one precaution when traveling.  I take Airbourne after flying.


----------



## Wyominguy

We have to make a payment in a month on our September 14th, 17-day trip to China. I don't know if that is going to happen but we are waiting to see. 

Neil


----------



## tompalm

Keep your eye on the Shanghai stock market and be watching on Sunday night after 9 pm EST. The market will be open for the first time after a two week period of being closed for Chinese New Year. That will be an indicator of things to come. If their market tanks, the world economy will be set back and people will notice.  Once fears sets in, few people will want to take a flight or a cruise anywhere. Hopefully, there is good news next week. But it is too early to tell.  I think more people will cancel their trips on planes or ships.


----------



## Born2Travel

1Kflyerguy said:


> Wow, i am surprised at someone canceling a class, but agree its the instructors right.
> 
> We have a trip to Las Vegas in booked for mid February.  At moment we are still planning to go, though Vegas has always felt like a like a place with lots of germs and opportunity to catch something.. Lots of people, many hands on the slot machine and chips...
> 
> I plan to monitor the situation, but probably only cancel if we start to see a spike in US infections.


We also have a Vegas trip planned at the same time as you and I feel the same way as you about all the germy stuff in Vegas, but we are also monitoring and still plan to go.  Maybe take some latex gloves, LOL.  Haven't really heard of anything going on there.  We have a couple more spring flights planned as well.


----------



## AnnaS

As of now we have our trip/flying end of March.  Keeping our plans.  I have flown with a mask on before.   Many times after flying, I end up with a nice cold.  This virus is a good reason to wear one.  

We went to Mexico a few years ago when the zika virus was around.  We really considered cancelling that one.  Glad we were able to make it.


----------



## pedro47

We are not canceling our trip to  Hawaii in late June .


----------



## MULTIZ321

Airline removes gas mask-wearing passenger after he panics travelers.










						Airline removes gas mask-wearing passenger after he panics travelers
					

American Airlines removed a mysterious gas mask-wearing man from a Houston-bound flight and rebooked him on another plane after passengers became panicked.




					abcnews.go.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Get a grippe, America. The flu is a much bigger
threat than coronavirus, for now.



Richard 



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/time-for-a-reality-check-america-the-flu-is-a-much-bigger-threat-than-coronavirus-for-now/2020/01/31/46a15166-4444-11ea-b5fc-eefa848cde99_story.html


----------



## easyrider

The first step in not getting the flu is prevention. The second step is treatment asap. Here is a life extensions link to the flu. It's good to know info.

Bill





__





						Influenza - Life Extension
					

The flu is a highly contagious, potentially deadly viral infection of the nose, throat, and lungs. It is caused by a number of influenza virus strains.




					www.lifeextension.com


----------



## Panina

MULTIZ321 said:


> Get a grippe, America. The flu is a much bigger
> threat than coronavirus, for now.
> 
> 
> 
> Richard
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/time-for-a-reality-check-america-the-flu-is-a-much-bigger-threat-than-coronavirus-for-now/2020/01/31/46a15166-4444-11ea-b5fc-eefa848cde99_story.html



So true, Everyone I know up in NY is sick.  Both my mom and sister.  I believe they have the flu, full body aches, no energy, no appetite, fever, miserable.  

I had the flu A early January and I actually fear getting the flu b more then the coronavirus.  Like any other virus catching if it goes bacterial is important, that is where the problems are.  I went sinus bacterial with the flu and Thankfully am ok now.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller

Cornell said:


> I am a statistician so I am a fact / data-driven person......



Here is a likely statistic :
Overall deaths in China are probably down this month.

Every day  (X) number of people die from vehicle accidents and  hit bicyclist & pedestrians etc
With travel reduced and people in China afraid to go to public places - it is likely that deaths from these types of incidents have been reduced significantly compared to
the average daily total .

******
Visits to hospitals in the Wuhan area are obviously way up .


----------



## WVBaker

pedro47 said:


> A cold Corona beer virus with some steam Chesapeake Bay Blue Crabs using both dirty hands with Old Bay Seafood seasoning ; sound like able a virus  ; where can I go to catch this  virus.? LOL.
> 
> How about a bottle of that new Old Bay Hot Sauce.?
> Think this will cause my temperature to rise with new Corona virus???. LOL.



Bushel of live Maryland Blue Crabs shipped to you.

Not to bad... Depending on size males running between $200.00 and $300.00

Old Bay Hot Sauce? Most places sold out the first day.


----------



## WVBaker

1Kflyerguy said:


> I carry a pack of wipes, and always try to wipe down the hard surfaces on the plane, tv remote etc in the room.



Just in case.

The U.S. Food and Drug Administration sent a warning letter to the maker of Purell this month for inappropriately marketing the hand sanitizer as a way to prevent an array of diseases. 

The FDA says GOJO Industries Inc., Purell's parent company, made a series of unverified claims suggesting that over-the-counter hand sanitizer is an effective way of preventing Ebola, MRSA, VRE, norovirus, flu, and Candida auris, according to the Jan. 17 letter.









						GOJO Industries Inc - 599132 - 01/17/2020
					

Unapproved New Drugs/Misbranded




					www.fda.gov


----------



## WVBaker

China death toll reaches 259; WHO warns countries to prepare

China criticized the U.S. controls and "unfriendly comments" that Beijing was failing to cooperate.

"*Just as the WHO recommended against travel restrictions, the U.S. rushed to go in the opposite way. Certainly not a gesture of goodwill,*" said foreign ministry spokeswoman Hua Chunying. WHO Secretary-General Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus said that despite the emergency declaration, there is "no reason for measures that unnecessarily interfere with international travel and trade."

The death rate in China is falling, but the number of confirmed cases will keep growing because thousands of specimens from suspected cases have yet to be tested, WHO's Galea said.

"*The case fatality ratio is settling out at a much lower level than we were reporting three, now four, weeks ago*," he said.
Both the new virus and SARS are from the coronavirus family, which also includes those that cause the common cold.










						China death toll reaches 259; WHO warns countries to prepare
					

BEIJING (AP) — China's death toll from a new virus rose to 259 on Saturday and a World Health Organization official said other governments need to prepare for"domestic outbreak control" if the disease spreads in their countries. A woman a boy purchase face masks in Hong Kong, Saturday, Feb, 1...




					foxbaltimore.com


----------



## stmartinfan

i'm concerned about the corona virus, not because of any big fear that I might get exposed even if I travel,  but about reports on the possibility for it to continue to mutate and as a result become more deadly.  While it seems to be causing lots of illness now, the death toll relatively is still low.

I also read an in-depth article about the issues of the Chinese open air markets selling all sorts of exotic animals caught in the wild, despite official restrictions on this type of sale.  The one in the city where the outbreak started was the size of 9 football fields and had thousands of venders with live or recently killed animals or reptiles. That's where the virus, which appears to have come via bats to other animals, first jumped to humans. Apparently government officials have been ignoring the prohibition on selling many of the wild animals because of the money it brings to their local economy and the high demand among people who think they have curative powers or want to demonstrate their wealth by purchasing the exotics.  The potential for another, more deadly virus, to come out of this environment is high and while I believe the market in Wuhan has been closed, it sounds like there are similar places around China.


----------



## Blues

We have a dear friend who was born and raised in Shanghai, came to the US for 20 years and got his US citizenship, and then went back to Shanghai to represent some major US networking companies there.  He now owns homes in both locations, including one 10 minutes from us.  He travels back and forth frequently.  He said that even in Shanghai, things are pretty locked down.  He and his friends celebrated Lunar New Year via teleconferencing from their own homes.

My wife's father is 90 years old, lives in a senior home near us, and has COPD and a compromised respiratory system.  It broke DW's heart to tell our Chinese friend that she can't see him on his current trip to the US.  She can't take the chance of transmitting the corona virus to her father, where it would likely be fatal.  Our Chinese friend agreed -- he's going to quarantine himself in his home near us for 10 days before venturing out.


----------



## VacationForever

One of my former staff in Shanghai had obtained permanent residency in Canada about 15 years ago but continued to commute between Shanghai and Canada depending on where his job brought him.  He went back to Shanghai with his wife, also from Shanghai, and daughter for Chinese New Year and they are now stuck in Shanghai.  He took pictures of empty shelves in the supermarket with very few shoppers.  They are pretty much locked down in their home in Shanghai.


----------



## easyrider

WVBaker said:


> China death toll reaches 259; WHO warns countries to prepare
> 
> China criticized the U.S. controls and "unfriendly comments" that Beijing was failing to cooperate.
> 
> "*Just as the WHO recommended against travel restrictions, the U.S. rushed to go in the opposite way. Certainly not a gesture of goodwill,*" said foreign ministry spokeswoman Hua Chunying. WHO Secretary-General Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus said that despite the emergency declaration, there is "no reason for measures that unnecessarily interfere with international travel and trade."
> 
> The death rate in China is falling, but the number of confirmed cases will keep growing because thousands of specimens from suspected cases have yet to be tested, WHO's Galea said.
> 
> "*The case fatality ratio is settling out at a much lower level than we were reporting three, now four, weeks ago*," he said.
> Both the new virus and SARS are from the coronavirus family, which also includes those that cause the common cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China death toll reaches 259; WHO warns countries to prepare
> 
> 
> BEIJING (AP) — China's death toll from a new virus rose to 259 on Saturday and a World Health Organization official said other governments need to prepare for"domestic outbreak control" if the disease spreads in their countries. A woman a boy purchase face masks in Hong Kong, Saturday, Feb, 1...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxbaltimore.com



Unofficial reports of corona virus deaths in China are way more than the official count. Reports that millions have already died and reports that there are over 4.5 million infected people have been leaked. There are strict cerfews and exclusion in place. The main area  of infection is in Comunist China so who really knows.

Bill


----------



## Panina

easyrider said:


> Unofficial reports of corona virus deaths in China are way more than the official count. Reports that millions have already died and reports that there are over 4.5 million infected people have been leaked. There are strict cerfews and exclusion in place. The main area  of infection is in Comunist China so who really knows.
> 
> Bill


Whereas I believe we really don’t know the real numbers, where did you see the leak that millions have already died?


----------



## VacationForever

easyrider said:


> Unofficial reports of corona virus deaths in China are way more than the official count. Reports that millions have already died and reports that there are over 4.5 million infected people have been leaked. There are strict cerfews and exclusion in place. The main area  of infection is in Comunist China so who really knows.
> 
> Bill


Where did you get this information from?  Sensational rumors sell papers.

If millions had been infected or died, we would not be seeing only the 8th case in the USA.


----------



## turkel

Masks don’t protect you from getting sick unless you wear an N95. Masks are best worn by the sick.

 If a nurse declines the flu vaccine for ANY reason she must wear a mask at all times except in the break room. This protects the patients from the nurse not the other way around.

Your best prevention is frequent hand washing and keeping your hands away from your face.


----------



## turkel

PS you have to wear an N95 appropriately.  Snug to the face without any gaps. If you can smell an odor it is not applied correctly.


----------



## bluehende

easyrider said:


> Unofficial reports of corona virus deaths in China are way more than the official count. Reports that millions have already died and reports that there are over 4.5 million infected people have been leaked. There are strict cerfews and exclusion in place. The main area  of infection is in Comunist China so who really knows.
> 
> Bill




With today's social media there is no way to keep that under wraps.  I would think even a complete internet shutdown would only slow the spread of that kind of info for a matter of minutes.  The Chinese are a very technologically advanced group of people.  A complete shutdown of internet would be a major international story especially with what is going on.


----------



## mdurette

My go-to for stuff like this is the CDC website only.   I have faith that they are giving the real deal info.

Honestly...I wasn't thinking much about this until a friend (who is very smart disease scientist that works on creating vaccines) was headed to costco this weekend to stock up on items in case it spreads to the US and we end up on lock-down.     I laughed and told them great, I will plan on hanging at your place if it hits.........but it did get me thinking since I respect this guy that much.

I also got the low-down on masks from his wife.   They also said what Turkel said...a regular mask does nothing to prevent you from getting anything.   It is the sick that need to wear them.


----------



## easyrider

VacationForever said:


> Where did you get this information from?  Sensational rumors sell papers.
> 
> If millions had been infected or died, we would not be seeing only the 8th case in the USA.


There are videos at liveleak.com showing the lock down effort, hospital efforts and other happenings in the area. These videos and blogs could very well be junk, imo. But I kind of think China would tell any country the truth if the truth would hurt their natio n.








						-----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----
					

# CORONAVIRUS UPDATE  ## China hides millions of infections and deaths, the situation is worse than reported.  ## US designates safe zones, preparing to evacuate major cities  In a st...




					write.as
				




Bil l


----------



## Brett

easyrider said:


> Unofficial reports of corona virus deaths in China are way more than the official count. Reports that millions have already died and reports that there are over 4.5 million infected people have been leaked. There are strict cerfews and exclusion in place. The main area  of infection is in Comunist China so who really knows.
> 
> Bill



so you're 'heard' that _*millions*_ of people have died from the Caronavirus 
and it's been "leaked" that_* 4.5 million*_ people are infected and headed to the US
.
time to panic ....   like the zombie apocalypse



.


----------



## Brett

easyrider said:


> There are videos at liveleak.com showing the lock down effort, hospital efforts and other happenings in the area. These videos and blogs could very well be junk, imo. But I kind of think China would tell any country the truth if the truth would hurt their natio n.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----
> 
> 
> # CORONAVIRUS UPDATE  ## China hides millions of infections and deaths, the situation is worse than reported.  ## US designates safe zones, preparing to evacuate major cities  In a st...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> write.as
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bil l





_"A source I know inside the US Public Health Corps stated that they have received plans for emergency quarantine of Seattle, San Francisco, Los Angeles, and Chicago, and immediate evacuations of New York City, Washington DC, and other major metropolitan areas, to resettlement camps being erected in South Dakota"_

as long as they don't have the "resettlement" concentration camps in Virginia !


----------



## easyrider

Brett said:


> _"A source I know inside the US Public Health Corps stated that they have received plans for emergency quarantine of Seattle, San Francisco, Los Angeles, and Chicago, and immediate evacuations of New York City, Washington DC, and other major metropolitan areas, to resettlement camps being erected in South Dakota"_
> 
> as long as they don't have the "resettlement" concentration camps in Virginia !


You did read that I said these links could very well be junk, right.
Bill


----------



## Brett

easyrider said:


> You did read that I said these links could very well be junk, right.
> Bill




could well be junk ........   but obviously someone reads them
and feels it's necessary to pass along this important social media "news" .... right?


----------



## easyrider

Brett said:


> could well be junk ........   but obviously someone reads them
> and feels it's necessary to pass along this important social media "news" .... right?


What's your tricking problem dude ? It was asked where I saw this. This is but one place I saw this type of material . Anyway , you read it and ......,lol. 

Bill


----------



## Brett

easyrider said:


> What's your tricking problem dude ? It was asked where I saw this. This is but one place I saw this type of material . Anyway , you read it and ......,lol.
> 
> Bill



you saw secret PGP encrypted data that indicated* millions* are dying from the Coronavirus
and resettlement camps being set up in Chicago and Washington DC will be evacuated
.
wouldn't it make sense to set up the Corona resettlement concentration camps on the the Mexican border ?
Think about it
(lol)


----------



## easyrider

Brett said:


> you saw secret PGP encrypted data that indicated* millions* are dying from the Coronavirus
> and resettlement camps being set up in Chicago and Washington DC will be evacuated
> .
> wouldn't it make sense to set up the Corona resettlement concentration camps on the the Mexican border ?
> Think about it
> (lol)


Yes, near a lime orchard most likely.

Bill


----------



## Brett

easyrider said:


> Yes, near a lime orchard most likely.
> 
> Bill



But the most important point - evacuate virus infected Washington DC


----------



## billymach4

Passepartout said:


> We are feeling lucky that we had no particular difficulty in November with cruise stops in Taiwan, and China or with our departure from Hong Kong. Then for next week, my DW had signed up for a painting class. She;s a watercolorist and this instructor has some notoriety. She felt lucky to be able to block out a week and travel to the class. She was busily packing and putting together the needed supplies to depart Super Bowl Sunday, when she was notified that the class was canceled due to Coronavirus fear by the instructor. This was a nearby, local venue- not an international excursion. She was told that her entrance fee would be refunded, though the organizer would still be on the hook for the rental of the facility.
> 
> Jim



Sorry Paula will miss out on the class. Hmmm I tend to think the instructor is way paranoid. Just shaking my head at this level of caution. Really more of a risk at catching a cold. To each their own.


----------



## geist1223

Last Thursday we left Portland Oregon for Hobart Tasmania. Saw many people wearing those masks that look like for surgery. These are pretty useless. They are designed to prevent doctors and nurses from breathing on patients not to protect the Doctors or Nurses. We did bring N95 Masks with us in case things got bad and in case of smoke particulates. Saw a whole family wearing N95's. But incorrectly. They were not wearing them to cover their noses only their mouths. This is our second trip to Tasmania in 4 years.

People worry about things that have such a low probability. Driving is much more dangerous.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Here is a likely statistic : Overall deaths in China are probably down this month.
> Every day  (X) number of people die from vehicle accidents and  hit bicyclist & pedestrians etc With travel reduced and people in China afraid to go to public places - it is likely that deaths from these types of incidents have been reduced significantly compared to the average daily total .
> ******
> Visits to hospitals in the Wuhan area are obviously way up .



bump
*****
And - if we all wash our hands more etc / overall deaths in North America etc .from “ seasonal flu “ will likely decline in Feb & March 2020 - because more folk are following the protocols that we should all follow - but don’t.


----------



## "Roger"

geist1223 said:


> Last Thursday we left Portland Oregon for Hobart Tasmania. Saw many people wearing those masks that look like for surgery. These are pretty useless. They are designed to prevent doctors and nurses from breathing on patients not to protect the Doctors or Nurses. We did bring N95 Masks with us in case things got bad and in case of smoke particulates. Saw a whole family wearing N95's. But incorrectly. They were not wearing them to cover their noses only their mouths. This is our second trip to Tasmania in 4 years.
> 
> People worry about things that have such a low probability. Driving is much more dangerous.


Were they wearing masks because of the coronavirus or because of the smoke?

Somewhat off topic, but since Australia came up and in line with cancelling trips, my wife and I cancelled a trip to Australia. While many parts of the trip would have been okay, the major attraction for us was a three day stop on Kangaroo Island. The attraction there was the diverse wildlife, much of which is not seen elsewhere in Australia. Half the island has been burned down including the lodge where we were scheduled to stay. It was a major repository for koala bears. The estimate is that half of them died in the fires and there are many that are in tough shape. All very sad.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Does Travel Insurance Cover The Coronavirus?.










						Does Travel Insurance Cover The Coronavirus?
					

How will the coronavirus outbreak affect your next trip? Travelers want to know after airlines have canceled flights and the U.S. has imposed a quarantine. More importantly, does travel insurance cover the coronavirus oubreak?



					www.forbes.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## easyrider

Bloomberg reports that on top of corona virus, there is a bird flu out break happening in Woohoo .
Bill



			Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## geist1223

"Roger" said:


> Were they wearing masks because of the coronavirus or because of the smoke?



We have not experienced any smoke issues. Does it matter which. Wearing it wrong will not help with either.


----------



## Cornell

For those of you interested in this topic, check out "Pandemic" on Netflix.  Super interesting .  It's not a drama - it's a docuseries.


----------



## geist1223

Population of China about 1.4 Billion. Confirmed cases of Coronavirus 17,000 = 0.0000121428%.
361 confirmed deaths. Confirmed cases of Coronavirus 17,000 = 0.0211764706 of the confirmed cases have died from the virus.

The CDC estimates that during 2018 - 2019 flu season that 42.9 million people got the flu, 647,000 people were hospitalized due to the flu, and 61,200 died from the flu.


----------



## Panina

geist1223 said:


> Population of China about 1.4 Billion. Confirmed cases of Coronavirus 17,000 = 0.0000121428%.
> 361 confirmed deaths. Confirmed cases of Coronavirus 17,000 = 0.0211764706 of the confirmed cases have died from the virus.
> 
> The CDC estimates that during 2018 - 2019 flu season that 42.9 million people got the flu, 647,000 people were hospitalized due to the flu, and 61,200 died from the flu.


Right now I am much more afraid of the flu, in time that could change.

I also believe many more people get the flu that aren’t diagnosed.  My mom, cousin and sister all are sick now with the same symptoms I had when I had the flu and none of their doctors gave them the flu test as they didn’t have it.  I got the test so I was a confirmed case.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Royal Caribbean Cancels 8 Cruises Out of China Through March 4.










						Royal Caribbean Cancels 8 Cruises Out of China Through March 4
					

Royal Caribbean will take a charge on the cruises being canceled because of the coronavirus.




					www.thestreet.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

China's coronavirus outbreak hits global travel industry for billions










						China's coronavirus outbreak hits global travel industry for billions
					

The viral outbreak in China has thrown the travel industry into chaos, threatening billions in losses and keeping millions of would-be travelers at home.




					www.foxbusiness.com
				





Richard


----------



## CPNY

A friend of mine just changed his trip from China to Thailand and is getting amazing rates.


----------



## Snazzylass

"Roger" said:


> Were they wearing masks because of the coronavirus or because of the smoke?
> 
> Somewhat off topic, but since Australia came up and in line with cancelling trips, my wife and I cancelled a trip to Australia. While many parts of the trip would have been okay, the major attraction for us was a three day stop on Kangaroo Island. The attraction there was the diverse wildlife, much of which is not seen elsewhere in Australia. Half the island has been burned down including the lodge where we were scheduled to stay. It was a major repository for koala bears. The estimate is that half of them died in the fires and there are many that are in tough shape. All very sad.


Sorry about your trip. Son1, my DDIL and many family members are in Sidney now. It's a return trip for my son. He was there 20 years ago. I'm super happy he gets to share this experience with his beloved.


----------



## easyrider

CPNY said:


> A friend of mine just changed his trip from China to Thailand and is getting amazing rates.


It's crazy deals . My brother in law was able to last minute book a live aboard dive trip in the Philippines for about 1/3 of the usual price. Probably because of Corona virus. The dive pics he has been taking are fantastic.
Bill


----------



## IngridN

We've been inundated with spam from Celebrity offering tons of free perks and free room upgrades for travel through 2022. We were on one of their cruises last fall so are on their email list. Have already received 3, count 'em 3 emails from them this morning. Usually only one a day or every other day and none of those offered the perks they are offering now.

Ingrid


easyrider said:


> It's crazy deals . My brother in law was able to last minute book a live aboard dive trip in the Philippines for about 1/3 of the usual price. Probably because of Corona virus. The dive pics he has been taking are fantastic.
> Bill


----------



## Passepartout

IngridN said:


> We've been inundated with spam from Celebrity offering tons of free perks and free room upgrades for travel through 2022.. . . . .Have already received 3, count 'em 3 emails from them this morning. Usually only one a day or every other day and none of those offered the perks they are offering now.


We booked a (Celebrity) back-to-back in Italy for this coming summer. Our usual balcony cabin. Then the discounts started rolling in. First they upgraded us to Aqua 1, then the price dropped again and we went to a Sky Suite. Then they added all 4 perks ( premium drinks, internet, gratuities, and OBC) Then they added more OBC. I don't know if they're done yet, but OBC is up to $600 + another $150 after we board. Plus at least 2 specialty dinners.  We haven't even paid more than the basic deposit yet.

Jim


----------



## Panina

Passepartout said:


> We booked a (Celebrity) back-to-back in Italy for this coming summer. Our usual balcony cabin. Then the discounts started rolling in. First they upgraded us to Aqua 1, then the price dropped again and we went to a Sky Suite. Then they added all 4 perks ( premium drinks, internet, gratuities, and OBC) Then they added more OBC. I don't know if they're done yet, but OBC is up to $600 + another $150 after we board. Plus at least 2 specialty dinners.  We haven't even paid more than the basic deposit yet.
> 
> Jim


Wow, they probably believe this new Virus will scare customers from traveling and are trying to make deals that are too good to pass up.  If the outbreak is contained, then they will have sailings with very happy passengers who got great deals.  Otherwise if it continues to spread many cruises will be cancelled.

This makes me wonder, how many passengers caught the flu from others on their cruise who had it?  My guess many.


----------



## VacationForever

I have cancelled 2 upcoming cruises and I am not planning to get on one anytime soon.


----------



## Luanne

VacationForever said:


> I have cancelled 2 upcoming cruises and I am not planning to get on one anytime soon.


Where were those cruises going?


----------



## VacationForever

Luanne said:


> Where were those cruises going?



Transpacific: Sydney Australia-New Zealand-Polynesian Islands (Tahiti, Bora Bora, Morea)-Honolulu, HI.  Hawaii cruise around the islands ending in Vancouver Canada.  

We don't want to get on a plane.  We don't want to get on a port in Sydney.  We don't want to be in confined space in a plane or cruise ship.  The coronavirus spread is no longer confined to just from China.


----------



## IngridN

Passepartout said:


> We booked a (Celebrity) back-to-back in Italy for this coming summer. Our usual balcony cabin. Then the discounts started rolling in. First they upgraded us to Aqua 1, then the price dropped again and we went to a Sky Suite. Then they added all 4 perks ( premium drinks, internet, gratuities, and OBC) Then they added more OBC. I don't know if they're done yet, but OBC is up to $600 + another $150 after we board. Plus at least 2 specialty dinners.  We haven't even paid more than the basic deposit yet.
> 
> Jim



Wow! We have an Alaska land and cruise pkg booked for later this year on Princess. I was complaining to DH that we weren't getting these kinds of offers... ...he reminded me that the cruise has been sold out for at least a month!!! We did receive free beverage, wifi and gratuities perks though as we booked a suite.

Ingrid


----------



## MULTIZ321

The U.S. Government is Quarantining More Than
800 Americans. Here's Why That Very Rarely Happens.










						Hundreds of Americans Are in Quarantine. Here's Why That's Rare
					

The U.S. in imposing mandatory quarantines for the first in more than 50 years




					time.com
				





Richard


----------



## PamMo

Right now, I'm not worried about getting the Coronavirus (BTW, it will get a new name soon - https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bbc.com/news/amp/world-asia-china-51371770), but it doesn't mean I'm ignoring the warnings and the spread of the virus.

A flu pandemic happens about 3X every 100 years. *The 1918 Spanish flu killed 50-100 million people*. Those of us in good health with access to excellent medical care, are in a pretty good position to get through an infection OK, but we could pass the virus on to someone who is much more vulnerable. Novel viruses are scary if you understand how devastating they can be. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Influenza_pandemic  I would feel horrible if I passed on a virus that killed others.


----------



## mdurette

I have been watching a cruise from CA we are on next month.   Yesterday, no insides left and balcony was around $6,400.    Today...there are insides available and balcony dropped to $5,700.   If they continue to drop I will try to reprice my inside for a balcony.    At this point, I'm not changing anything.  Disneyland and cruise.....talk about potential for germs.     I will monitor over the next month if it gets very bad, the I will reconsider.     At this point my concern is not getting coronavirus…..it is about quarantined in my room on a cruise ship for 14 days.   If there is a high potential for THAT, then I'm making other plans.


----------



## Panina

VacationForever said:


> Transpacific: Sydney Australia-New Zealand-Polynesian Islands (Tahiti, Bora Bora, Morea)-Honolulu, HI.  Hawaii cruise around the islands ending in Vancouver Canada.
> 
> We don't want to get on a plane.  We don't want to get on a port in Sydney.  We don't want to be in confined space in a plane or cruise ship.  The coronavirus spread is no longer confined to just from China.





mdurette said:


> I have been watching a cruise from CA we are on next month.   Yesterday, no insides left and balcony was around $6,400.    Today...there are insides available and balcony dropped to $5,700.   If they continue to drop I will try to reprice my inside for a balcony.    At this point, I'm not changing anything.  Disneyland and cruise.....talk about potential for germs.     I will monitor over the next month if it gets very bad, the I will reconsider.     At this point my concern is not getting coronavirus…..it is about quarantined in my room on a cruise ship for 14 days.   If there is a high potential for THAT, then I'm making other plans.


Just the risk of getting quarantined in a room on a cruise ship would make me make other plans for a vacation.

Right now I have vacation plans for mid March and am keeping them in place.  It is a driving vacation.  I am supposed to go to NY later this month by train and still deciding whether to go.

This Month I actually had two weeks in Disney and changed it to one week in Captiva and the other in Marco Island.  At this point I just wanted to reduce my chance for getting a different strain of the flu, once this year was enough.

Logically I know I can get the flu anywhere but emotionally I think less people less risk.  I think some of us at this point will make our decision with traveling because of  the Coronavirus emotionally, including me.  I remember when Zika broke out in Miami, I changed my vacation to Orlando, was it a logical or a emotional choice, probably both but it made me have less stress about the vacation and I was able to enjoy.


----------



## VacationForever

We are keeping all driving vacations and will be making more to replace the ones that we have cancelled.


----------



## Panina

VacationForever said:


> We are keeping all driving vacations and will be making more to replace the ones that we have cancelled.


Same here.

I think me already getting so sick this year is making me even more careful.  I have a follow up appointment with my doctor the end of this month and will call to ask if it is ok to reschedule. I don’t even want to go to a doctors office unless I am sick.


----------



## MULTIZ321

The coronavirus is already hurting the world economy. Here's why it could get really scary.










						The coronavirus is already hurting the world economy. Here's why it could get really scary
					

Nearly two decades have passed since a coronavirus known as SARS emerged in China, killing hundreds of people and sparking panic that sent a chill through the global economy. The virus now rampaging across China could be much more damaging.




					www.cnn.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

How Not to Get Sick While Traveling.










						How Not to Get Sick While Traveling
					

Do masks work? It depends. Health professionals offer some tips on how to stay healthy while on the move.




					www-nytimes-com.cdn.ampproject.org
				



.


Richard


----------



## Quiet Pine

We have an August trip to London & then cruising from Norway to Sweden. I don't plan to cancel. When I was growing up, polio was dreaded. It peaked in the summer, and my parents put public pools off-limits. In the epidemic of 1949, 2,720 people died in the U.S. In 1952, the worst outbreak in our history, 57,628 cases were reported and 3,145 died. One or two schoolmates got polio, but most were fine. I was too young to read newspapers, so I don't know how frantic the headlines were. I suspect there's more fear-stoking today than back then. (Statistics swiped from Wikipedia)


----------



## MULTIZ321

Quiet Pine said:


> We have an August trip to London & then cruising from Norway to Sweden. I don't plan to cancel. When I was growing up, polio was dreaded. It peaked in the summer, and my parents put public pools off-limits. In the epidemic of 1949, 2,720 people died in the U.S. In 1952, the worst outbreak in our history, 57,628 cases were reported and 3,145 died. One or two schoolmates got polio, but most were fine. I was too young to read newspapers, so I don't know how frantic the headlines were. I suspect there's more fear-stoking today than back then. (Statistics swiped from Wikipedia)


In 1952, I was living in an Orphanage in Cleveland, Ohio. It was a large place - 72 acres - and had a K thru 8th grade school. The Orphanage had 400 children at the time and we lived in 3-story cottages with boys and girls segregated into separate cottages by age groupings. Several children at the time contracted Polio and had to be hospitalized and were treated in "Iron Lungs". I was too young at the time to understand what was happening but remember being told about Polio and rumors about the dreaded "Iron Lungs" spread like wildfire amongst the children. We all had to go to the "Hospital Cottage" for testing to determine if we had Polio. We were examined by a Doctor who I subsequently discovered much later was a Pediatric Neurologist. He was very kind to me and I remembered him fondly. Many years later, when I was in Graduate School at Case Western Reserve University, one of my Clinical Extern assignments was at Cleveland Metropolitan Hospital where I discovered that Dr. Iben, the Pediatric Neurologist, was on staff and was Chief of Neurology.  I went to visit him and told him I remembered his visits to the Orphanage and him testing us for Polio. He was very gracious and explained that we were part of a study that yielded valuable information about Polio
since the Orphanage was considered a "Closed Institution" because of our living arrangements that lended itself perfectly for study. He said the published study was considered classic in the medical literature about Polio. I thanked him again for his work.

Richard


----------



## Passepartout

MULTIZ321 said:


> In 1952, I was living in an Orphanage in Cleveland, Ohio. It was a large place - 72 acres - and had a K thru 8th grade school. The Orphanage had 400 children at the time and we lived in 3-story cottages with boys and girls segregated into separate cottages by age groupings. Several children at the time contracted Polio and had to be hospitalized and were treated in "Iron Lungs".


Those of us of a 'certain age' who grew up in the pre-Salk Polio vaccine time. remember the terror that gripped the country, the closing of swimming pools, the cancellation of movies and other places where (mostly) kids gathered. 

Paula, my DW, was a 'Polio Pioneer' who got one of the first experimental human vaccines in 1954. She still has the little medal that was given to these kids. More here: https://www.historyofvaccines.org/content/blog/polio-pioneers-tell-their-stories

Thanks, Richard for sharing that personal history.


----------



## DebBrown

We just returned from a trip and had about an hour layover at LAX at 1am Tuesday morning.  About 1/4 of the people in the terminal were Asian and all were wearing masks.  Everybody gave each other a wide berth.  I am in the better safe than sorry category.  We didn't change our plans but tried to be cautious.  I don't know if the masks were helping but if people keep their germs away from me, I am grateful.


----------



## VacationForever

DebBrown said:


> We just returned from a trip and had about an hour layover at LAX at 1am Tuesday morning.  About 1/4 of the people in the terminal were Asian and all were wearing masks.  Everybody gave each other a wide berth.  I am in the better safe than sorry category.  We didn't change our plans but tried to be cautious.  I don't know if the masks were helping but if people keep their germs away from me, I am grateful.


In Asia, many countries have issued free masks to all residents, requesting residents to put on masks at all times.  It is to keep germs away as well as not spread in case they are carriers.  While those are not N95 masks, which are terribly uncomfortable to use for any prolonged periods, many of those masks have some protection and are to be changed out every few hours.  The blue side is apparently water resident and to be worn outside while the white side is on the inside to absorb moisture from the air that is breathed out.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Ins and outs of (Canadian) travel insurance amid novel coronavirus outbreak 










						Ins and outs of travel insurance amid novel coronavirus outbreak
					

VANCOUVER — Travellers nervous about globe-trotting during the novel coronavirus outbreak may be eligible to receive a refund for cancelling their travels, say insurance experts, but it depends on . . .




					www.timescolonist.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## pedro47

Are there any predictions how this virus  may play out in the summer travel months?
Thinking about the large number of tourists traveling to and from the United States, Asia and China, children, students and adults traveling within the continent of North America, Europe, and Asia. What is the CDC game plan?

There are still only two (2) continents that have not report any coronavirus outbreak. They are Africa and South America.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Port of Seattle watches coronavirus developments closely with cruise season 8 weeks away.










						Port of Seattle watches coronavirus developments closely with cruise season 8 weeks away
					

The Port of  Seattle  says it's keeping a close eye on every development in the coronavirus outbreak that's already infected more than 40,000 people globally and killed more 900. The overwhelming majority of cases have been in China.   Starting April 1, the Seattle waterfront will be bustling...




					m.seattlepi.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## VacationForever

pedro47 said:


> Are there any predictions how this virus  may play out in the summer travel months?
> Thinking about the large number of tourists traveling to and from the United States, Asia and China, children, students and adults traveling within the continent of North America, Europe, and Asia. What is the CDC game plan?
> 
> There are still only two (2) continents that have not report any coronavirus outbreak. They are Africa and South America.


Good question.  My sister, brother-in-law and a close friend are flying in from Singapore in September.  They have already booked flights and we have planned to take them to Southern Utah.  I hope a vaccine or something is available by then so that everyone can take the vaccine and not have fear of catching the virus.   If the situation is not resolved by then, I am hoping that they will cancel their flights as it is difficult for me to tell them not to come.  My close friend is flying here just to see me.


----------



## Panina

VacationForever said:


> Good question.  My sister, brother-in-law and a close friend are flying in from Singapore in September.  They have already booked flights and we have planned to take them to Southern Utah.  I hope a vaccine or something is available by then so that everyone can take the vaccine and not have fear of catching the virus.   If the situation is not resolved by then, I am hoping that they will cancel their flights as it is difficult for me to tell them not to come.  My close friend is flying here just to see me.


A lot can happen by then, one way or another.  Either is will calm down or be a pandemic.   Let’s hope for the best.


----------



## pedro47

Fear is the enemy to mankind.  Let pray that our governmental  health agencies will join in with a good game plan to protect the world population.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Thailand Turns Away Cruise Ship Rejected By Three Nations Over Coronavirus Fears.










						Thailand Turns Away Cruise Ship Rejected By Three Nations Over Coronavirus Fears
					

Thailand has become the latest country to block a Holland America Line cruise ship from docking over fears that its passengers and crew could have been exposed to coronavirus in Hong Kong, as the death toll from the pneumonia-like virus topped 1,000.



					www.forbes.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Countries Widen Travel Warning to Include Singapore.










						Countries Widen Travel Warnings to Include Singapore - Caixin Global
					

Countries Widen Travel Warnings to Include Singapore - Qatar, Kuwait and Israel have all advised their citizens against going to the city-state since it raised its alert status amid a rising number of coronavirus cases



					www.caixinglobal.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Singapore urges calm but its tourism industry is being pummeled by the coronavirus outbreak.










						Singapore urges calm—but its tourism industry is being pummeled by the coronavirus outbreak
					

The Singapore Airshow advocates a "no contact" policy, while a business conference is investigated as a possible "super spreader" event.




					fortune.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

As Asia panics, one country wins praise for approach to virus.










						As Asia panics, one country wins praise for approach to virus
					

SINGAPORE (Feb 11): As governments in Asia struggle to reassure their populations over the coronavirus, public health experts say Singapore’s approach in communicating to the public is providing a model for others to reduce panic, rumours and conspiracy theories.In a nine-minute recorded message...




					www.theedgemarkets.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## geist1223

We are in Tasmania. We have been here 11 days. In 3 days we move to Melbourne for a week. We have noticed a real down turn of Asian tourists. Also many Australians are vacationing in their Home country vice going to Asia.


----------



## SmithOp

A Canadian with a Chinese passport reported on Cruise Critic that her reservation was canceled, NCL is denying boarding to anyone with Chinese passport. She's lived in Canada 30 years, just never bothered to complete citizenship.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47

Quarantine recommendations is being updated/changed from 14 days to 24 days by some in the medical field.
Some medical experts are now saying that it may take up to 24 days before you can develop this coronavirus .


----------



## pedro47

There have been no reported cases of this coronavirus in Central America, the Carribeans, South America, Eastern Europe, the Middle East and Africa


----------



## pedro47

There has been no reported cases of the coronavirus in the state of Hawaii and Florida.


----------



## moonstone

pedro47 said:


> There have been no reported cases of this coronavirus in Central America, the Carribeans, South America, Eastern Europe, the Middle East and Africa


Hopefully it stays like that! There was a bit of a scare here in Belize the other day. A flight landed at BZE from the USA with 12 Chinese students returning to their families (over 90% of the grocery stores where I am, & possibly the whole country, are owned by Chinese) in Belize  and 11 of them were denied entry. Of course people immediately started the rumour that it was due to exposure to the Corona Virus but it was actually immigration issues which was the problem. 

The government has now declared the virus as a communicable disease and is prohibiting entry to Belize to anybody who has travelled to China in the last 14 days (sounds like it should be longer) or shows any symptoms. A clause pertaining to that has been added to the Immigration Act Regulations. 


~Diane


----------



## MULTIZ321

Cruise Ship Previously Rejected by Five Countries Over Virus Fears Will Finally Be Allowed to Dock.










						Cruise Ship Previously Rejected by Five Countries Over Virus Fears Will Finally Be Allowed to Dock
					

The Westerdam cruise ship will be allowed to dock in Cambodia, according to a new statement from Holland America Line. The ship had previously been refused entry by five countries over concerns that passengers might have been infected with the new coronavirus that has killed 1,116 and sickened...




					gizmodo.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Carnival cruise ship rejected by 5 nations on coronavirus fears has finally found a port to dock in.










						Carnival cruise ship rejected by 5 nations on coronavirus fears has finally found a port to dock in
					

The liner will reach Sihanoukville, Cambodia, at 7:00 a.m. local time on Thursday, Holland America Line, the operator of the ship, said.




					fortune.com
				





Richard


----------



## Passepartout

We just got notice on our already-booked November TransAtlantic cruise on Celebrity that prices are not necessarily dropping, but that they are now throwing in air, all four perks, huge OBC, and shore excursions(!) for a relatively small increase over what we've agreed to pay. 

I'll go out on a fairly sturdy limb here and suggest that the incoming calls to the cruise lines are overwhelmingly cancellations and not fresh bookings.

Jim


----------



## MULTIZ321

Cruise passengers recused refunds after itinerary changes due to coronavirus.










						Cruise passengers refused refunds after itinerary changes due to coronavirus
					

‘If you wish to cancel your booking at this stage this would be at your loss,’ one passenger was told




					www.independent.co.uk
				



.


Richard


----------



## clifffaith

Aaack!! Our Italian friends host Chinese high school students. One boy came back from Christmas break around January 15th or so. The second boy missed the first week of school and came back around the 22nd. We played cards at their house the 30th and I joked "no corona virus, right?" and we all laughed it off. Last week our friend was sick with a cold or flu so we didn't play and again I asked "corona virus"? They are due at our house tomorrow night and I just found out one of the boys is now sick. Antonella took him to the doctor yesterday and was told "absolutely not corona virus" based on the boy's symptoms (sore throat, red nose, feeling horrible). What?! I assume the Catholic high school and our town would be all freaking out if there were other Chinese students sick and passing something (anything) on to American students, but really, how does a doctor know a sick kid who has been back from China 3 weeks isn't carrying the virus? I couldn't get a straight answer (language issues) as to whether the doctor at least took a culture or whatever they do when they suspect the virus. We really aren't concerned, but the news does give us pause.


----------



## VacationForever

clifffaith said:


> Aaack!! Our Italian friends host Chinese high school students. One boy came back from Christmas break around January 15th or so. The second boy missed the first week of school and came back around the 22nd. We played cards at their house the 30th and I joked "no corona virus, right?" and we all laughed it off. Last week our friend was sick with a cold or flu so we didn't play and again I asked "corona virus"? They are due at our house tomorrow night and I just found out one of the boys is now sick. Antonella took him to the doctor yesterday and was told "absolutely not corona virus" based on the boy's symptoms (sore throat, red nose, feeling horrible). What?! I assume the Catholic high school and our town would be all freaking out if there were other Chinese students sick and passing something (anything) on to American students, but really, how does a doctor know a sick kid who has been back from China 3 weeks isn't carrying the virus? I couldn't get a straight answer (language issues) as to whether the doctor at least took a culture or whatever they do when they suspect the virus. We really aren't concerned, but the news does give us pause.


You should be very concerned and cancel cards at your house tomorrow night.  Coronavirus or not, I keep a wide berth from people with a cold or flu.


----------



## MULTIZ321

The world's biggest phone show has been canceled due to coronavirus concerns.










						The world’s biggest phone show has been canceled due to coronavirus concerns
					

MWC is no longer taking place due to health concerns over the coronavirus spread.




					www.theverge.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## Panina

clifffaith said:


> Aaack!! Our Italian friends host Chinese high school students. One boy came back from Christmas break around January 15th or so. The second boy missed the first week of school and came back around the 22nd. We played cards at their house the 30th and I joked "no corona virus, right?" and we all laughed it off. Last week our friend was sick with a cold or flu so we didn't play and again I asked "corona virus"? They are due at our house tomorrow night and I just found out one of the boys is now sick. Antonella took him to the doctor yesterday and was told "absolutely not corona virus" based on the boy's symptoms (sore throat, red nose, feeling horrible). What?! I assume the Catholic high school and our town would be all freaking out if there were other Chinese students sick and passing something (anything) on to American students, but really, how does a doctor know a sick kid who has been back from China 3 weeks isn't carrying the virus? I couldn't get a straight answer (language issues) as to whether the doctor at least took a culture or whatever they do when they suspect the virus. We really aren't concerned, but the news does give us pause.


I would cancel and push for more answers.  If these kids or your friend have been exposed they should be getting the best care.  This is not only about others getting it though that is extremely important too.  If you end up feeling this needs more attention I would report your concerns to cdc.  You were near them , you should be concerned about your health too.  A friend should give you straight answers


----------



## VacationForever

@clifffaith Do you know for certain these Chinese high school kids are from mainland China as opposed to from Taiwan or any other countries?


----------



## pedro47

Fear of the unknown is tragic. I pray that this crises does not turned into what happen after Japan bombed Pearl Harbour. When loyal American Japanese citizens were placed into camps; simply because they were Japanese.

All Chinese do not have the coronavirus. The CBC must act responsibly in this matter.
I pray this Chinese student have the flu and not the coronavirus.


----------



## Panina

pedro47 said:


> Fear of the unknown is tragic. I pray this does not turned into what happen after Japan bombed Pearl Harbour. When loyal American Japanese citizens were placed into camps; simply because they were Japanese.
> 
> All Chinese do not have the coronavirus. The CBC must act responsibly in this matter.


This is totally different.  If one has symptoms it needs to be taken seriously, especially if they were in the hard hit region.


----------



## VacationForever

Panina said:


> This is totally different.  If one has symptoms it needs to be taken seriously, especially if they were in the hard hit region.


There are Chinese all over the world.  A good friend of mine is Chinese from Venezuela.  Treating all Chinese as potentially carrying coronavirus is just plain wrong.  Hence my question to @clifffaith as to where are these kids from.


----------



## Panina

VacationForever said:


> There are Chinese all over the world.  A good friend of mine is Chinese from Venezuela.  Treating all Chinese as potentially carrying coronavirus is just plain wrong.  Hence my question to @clifffaith as to where are these kids from.


I agree with you but also believe it just will take a few people having it and not isolated to make another country have an epidemic too.  And assuming only Chinese population are carrying it is a problem too.  It has crossed borders, doctors need to be diligent that anyone can have it.


----------



## pedro47

VacationForever said:


> There are Chinese all over the world.  A good friend of mine is Chinese from Venezuela.  Treating all Chinese as potentially carrying coronavirus is just plain wrong.  Hence my question to @clifffaith as to where are these kids from.


There are no known cases of the  coronavirus in Central and South America.


----------



## Wyominguy

We just received an email about our Princess Mexican Riviera cruise departing this Saturday (2/15) from Los Angeles that they will not allow anyone to board that has been to China in the previous 14 days.

Neil


----------



## clifffaith

VacationForever said:


> @clifffaith Do you know for certain these Chinese high school kids are from mainland China as opposed to from Taiwan or any other countries?



Mainland China. Cliff thinks Shanghai for at least one boy, but I don't know why he thinks that and they have had two boys every year for 7-8 years so he could be remembering another kid. We don't even get introduced to the kids any more, just say hello if one happens to come in from being out, or sticks his head out of his bedroom.


----------



## A.Win

This thing about no admittance if you've been to China in the last 14 days cannot be enforced. They simply ask, "Have you been to China in the last 14 days" You say no, and get on the flight or ship. If you needed to be somewhere, you could easily lie and get through. Who wants to say Yes, I was in China, when it means you wasted a lot of time and you probably need to pay airline change fees too.


----------



## geist1223

A.Win said:


> This thing about no admittance if you've been to China in the last 14 days cannot be enforced. They simply ask, "Have you been to China in the last 14 days" You say no, and get on the flight or ship. If you needed to be somewhere, you could easily lie and get through. Who wants to say Yes, I was in China, when it means you wasted a lot of time and you probably need to pay airline change fees too.



Ah but if they ask to see your Passport. Also some "experts" are not saying 24 days not 14 days.


----------



## VacationForever

clifffaith said:


> Mainland China. Cliff thinks Shanghai for at least one boy, but I don't know why he thinks that and they have had two boys every year for 7-8 years so he could be remembering another kid. We don't even get introduced to the kids any more, just say hello if one happens to come in from being out, or sticks his head out of his bedroom.



China does not typically send students overseas on exchange.  If I have to guess I would say the 2 boys came from Taiwan.


----------



## Ironwood

Read this morning that Norwegian Cruise Lines are digging in their heels on cruise cancellation refunds.  Also when it comes to trip cancellation insurance, fear of cruising because of the coronavirus scare is not a valid reason for insurance claim.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Carnival ship rejected by 5 ports has finally made
it into one. Now a new cruise controversy is
brewing.










						Carnival ship rejected by 5 ports has finally made it into one. Now a new cruise controversy is brewing
					

Many Thais expressed anger on Twitter after local authorities permitted the Seabourn Ovation to berth at the tourist-hub island of Phuket.




					fortune.com
				





Richard


----------



## pedro47

The Big picture topic. What will Japan do if this coronavirus is still around after April 2020???. Why because Japan is the host nation for the summer Olympics Games.????


----------



## Panina

pedro47 said:


> The Big picture topic. What will Japan do if this coronavirus is still around after April 2020???. Why because Japan is the host nation for the summer Olympics Games.????


By then we should know if this is an epidemic in more then one region or a pandemic.  Hopefully it is gone but if not I wouldn’t be surprised if it is postponed.


----------



## Panina

Just read this,  where was she exposed is the question?

“
On Thursday Japan announced its first coronavirus death - a woman in her 80s who lived in Kanagawa, south-west of Tokyo. 
The woman's diagnosis was confirmed after her death and she had no obvious link to China's Hubei province, the epicentre of the outbreak, Japanese media reported.”

From this article








						Coronavirus: No change in outbreak despite China spike, WHO says
					

The World Health Organization says it is "not seeing a dramatic increase" in cases outside China.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## pedro47

Latest if you are flying on a commercial air plane do not drink their tap water if could fill with harmful parasites and do not touch those dirty germs magazine they are never sanitizer.


----------



## Cornell

Some interesting things in today's WSJ in an article "what we know about the coronavirus":

*How dangerous is the new coronavirus?*
It appears to be less deadly than a related pathogen—severe acute respiratory syndrome, or SARS, which erupted in China in 2002 and spread globally in 2003. SARS killed about 10% of the people it infected, while about 2% of the people confirmed to be infected with this new coronavirus have died, according to the World Health Organization. Many of those who have died are elderly or have other illnesses such as diabetes.

But the new virus spreads from one person to another more easily than SARS, some disease modeling and case studies suggest.



*How worried should I be?*
Most people who are infected may become only mildly ill, data suggest. Of 17,000 cases in China, 82% had mild symptoms, 15% were severely ill, and 3% were critically ill, according to the WHO, citing Chinese authorities. Public-health officials are trying to determine how many people have been infected, including those who didn’t get sick at all. They are concerned and want to contain the virus because its effects aren’t fully known. In addition, new viruses can mutate, possibly becoming more virulent as they work their way through a population.


*How easily does the new virus spread?*
Disease-modeling experts have estimated that on average, each infected person has transmitted the virus to about 2.6 others, though the range is between 1.5 and 3.5. Those rates are higher than for some influenza viruses, some are lower than SARS, and they are far lower than measles, in which one infected person can transmit the virus to 12 to 18 other people.

*Could goods imported from China carry the virus?*
That is unlikely, the CDC says. Coronaviruses generally don’t survive long on inanimate surfaces, according to the agency.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Cruise ship Norwegian Jewel is placed into lockdown in Sydney Harbour as a passenger is
tested for the deadly coronavirus after falling ill.










						Cruise ship is placed into lockdown in Sydney Harbour
					

The passenger, a woman in her 50s, is being tested for the deadly virus after he became unwell and was suffering respiratory illness.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coronavirus Hitting South Florida Lobster Industry Hard 










						Coronavirus Hitting South Florida Lobster Industry Hard
					

The coronavirus is affecting the local economy through important local industries, like tourism. It's also having a severe impact on another industry —…




					www.wlrn.org
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Cruise Ship Passengers Disembark After Being Stranded At Sea Over Virus Fears.










						Cruise Ship Passengers Disembark After Being Stranded At Sea Over Virus Fears
					

The MS Westerdam with 3,700 people aboard was rebuffed by Japan, Taiwan, Thailand, the Philippines and Guam before ultimately being allowed to dock at the Cambodian port of Sihanoukville.




					www.npr.org
				



.


Richard


----------



## Passepartout

pedro47 said:


> Latest if you are flying on a commercial air plane do not drink their* tap water* if could fill with harmful parasites and do not touch those dirty germs magazine they are never sanitizer.


Then don't drink the coffee either. Guess what it's made with? Absolutely wipe down the tray table with a wet-nap, and keep your hands away from your mouth.


----------



## Passepartout

MULTIZ321 said:


> Cruise Ship Passengers Disembark After Being Stranded At Sea Over Virus Fears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruise Ship Passengers Disembark After Being Stranded At Sea Over Virus Fears
> 
> 
> The MS Westerdam with 3,700 people aboard was rebuffed by Japan, Taiwan, Thailand, the Philippines and Guam before ultimately being allowed to dock at the Cambodian port of Sihanoukville.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Richard


Yet another reason for darn good *travel insurance*. Getting a last-minute flight home from Cambodia's gotta be expensive!


----------



## MULTIZ321

Cruise Stranded by Coronavirus Fears Ends With Roses in Cambodia.










						Cruise Stranded by Coronavirus Fears Ends With Roses in Cambodia
					

Prime Minister Hun Sen agreed to let the Westerdam dock after Thailand, Japan, Taiwan, the Philippines and Guam barred the ship over fears it might spread the new virus.




					cheddar.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Couples postpone, take precautions to make weddings safe amid COVID-19 in Singapore.










						Couples postpone, take precautions to make weddings safe amid COVID-19 in Singapore
					

SINGAPORE: Ms Woon and her fiancé decided on March 1,2020 as the date to tie the knot, and after 15 months of planning, things were almost set.  ...




					www.channelnewsasia.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## Panina

This is making me very mad.  What is wrong with these people? I hope they find these bullies and prosecute them ASAP.
Coronavirus: Fake flyers in Los Angeles target Panda Express https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-51506732


----------



## easyrider

Looks like there is a vaccine for corona virus. INO is the stock. Pretty cheap right now.









						California lab says it discovered coronavirus vaccine in 3 hours
					

An American biotech company says it created a coronavirus vaccine three hours after getting access to the virus' genetic sequence on Jan. 9, and now scientists are racing to get the vaccine on the market in record time.




					finance.yahoo.com
				




Bill


----------



## MULTIZ321

Wandering ship becomes 'best cruise ever' despite coronavirus fears.










						Wandering ship becomes 'best cruise ever' despite coronavirus fears
					

After nearly two weeks cast away in search of a port that would take them, passe...




					www.reuters.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coronavirus: passengers celebrate 'best cruise. ever', after Westerdam ship docks at Cambodia.










						Coronavirus: Westerdam passengers celebrate ‘best cruise ever’
					

The Westerdam cruise ship has docked in Cambodia after spending two weeks at sea when five nations blocked it over coronavirus fears.




					www.scmp.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coronovirus: Bill Gates warns of 10 million deaths as virus spreads to Africa.










						Bill Gates warns of 10 million deaths as Coronavirus  spreads to Africa
					

The Microsoft founder spoke at the AAAS meeting in Seattle just hours before the first case was confirmed in Cairo, Egypt




					www.telegraph.co.uk
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coronavirus: US passenger from Westerdam cruise ship infected, Malaysia confirms.










						Coronavirus: US passenger from Westerdam ship tests positive in Malaysia
					

The 83-year-old American woman flew to Malaysia with 144 fellow passengers after disembarking from the Westerdam in Cambodia.




					www.scmp.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## pedro47

MULTIZ321 said:


> Coronovirus: Bill Gates warns of 10 million deaths as virus spreads to Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Gates warns of 10 million deaths as Coronavirus  spreads to Africa
> 
> 
> The Microsoft founder spoke at the AAAS meeting in Seattle just hours before the first case was confirmed in Cairo, Egypt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.telegraph.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard


Now the only continent that has been infected by this virus is South America. I agree with Bill Gates this virus has the pretentious to kill over 10 millions in Africa.

If anyone have every visited Cairo, Egypt in good times IMHO, this is one dirty city.


----------



## pedro47

easyrider said:


> Looks like there is a vaccine for corona virus. INO is the stock. Pretty cheap right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California lab says it discovered coronavirus vaccine in 3 hours
> 
> 
> An American biotech company says it created a coronavirus vaccine three hours after getting access to the virus' genetic sequence on Jan. 9, and now scientists are racing to get the vaccine on the market in record time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finance.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill


I hope China and the United States can agree to help one another and save some lives.IMO.


----------



## VacationForever

I read in another report why there have not been reported cases in Africa and South America is that cases are not being tested as they lack the capability/kits to test.  Scary.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coronavirus: Westerdam cruise ship passengers bumped from KLM flight in Malaysia.










						Coronavirus: Westerdam cruise ship passengers bumped from KLM flight in Malaysia
					

KUALA LUMPUR (BLOOMBERG) - A number of passengers, including two Dutch citizens, were denied boarding for an Amsterdam-bound KLM flight departing from Kuala Lumpur, according to the Dutch foreign ministry.. Read more at straitstimes.com.




					www.straitstimes.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Tokyo Olympics organizers says there is no 'Plan B' for 2020 summer games amid coronavirus fears.










						Tokyo Olympics organizers says there is no 'Plan B' for 2020 summer games amid coronavirus fears
					

The Olympic games are still set to begin on July 24. Several qualifying events have already been cancelled or moved because of the virus.




					www.businessinsider.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## Gypsy65

Just get one if these


----------



## Passepartout

MULTIZ321 said:


> Coronovirus: Bill Gates warns of 10 million deaths as virus spreads to Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Gates warns of 10 million deaths as Coronavirus  spreads to Africa
> 
> 
> The Microsoft founder spoke at the AAAS meeting in Seattle just hours before the first case was confirmed in Cairo, Egypt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.telegraph.co.uk


The guy has a way of putting his money whee his mouth is. Even though The Telegraph misspells the illness- never mind Covid-19. I'm thinking it might be a good thing if Earth doesn't become just a floating-in-space repository of viruses that no other species would colonize. (just kidding). In time, whether a treatment, or vaccine is developed, or if the disease is just part of the background of viruses- like common cold, Influenza, or Aids, that variously infect humankind, only the future knows. 

Hope for the best!

Jim


----------



## Panina

I tend to believe there are ten of thousands if not more  people that have it then we know.  Thus statistically percentages of those who have passed is low.   We will never know the real number in China infected/recovered vs deaths.  It is possible there are carriers that also never get real sick.

From what I  read it  is just a matter of time until it is global in masses like the flu.  There is a vaccine in the works.  One of the articles I read said 18 months to the masses but hopefully much sooner, months,  which  I believe will happen. All the precautions now are to delay the onset to the mass globally so more can be learned and the vaccine is ready.  Can it disappear tomorrow and the experts are wrong, yes but unlikely.

Unless I lock myself in my  home with a stockpile and have no contact with anyone, no deliveries including mail I am at risk as I am with any other sickness, as with the flu.

Meanwhile I am living each day as there is nothing much I can do.  Initially  I was afraid, now just concerned as those older that I love are more In risk if it hits here.  But then Thinking of it logically they are more at risk for the flu too which they got this year badly and survived.


----------



## clifffaith

Now in Los Angeles, several days too late for our friends' Chinese student, they are supposed to be testing all people presenting with flu symptoms for corona virus. BTW, one of the students is from Hong Kong, one from near Beijing. I don't know which one was sick.


----------



## pedro47

I feel China is under reporting the seriousness of the  virus in mainland China for economic reason.


----------



## MULTIZ321

U.S. Woman Tests Positive for Coronavirus After Disembarking From Cruise Ship.










						U.S. Woman Tests Positive for Coronavirus After Disembarking From Cruise Ship
					

The 83-year-old woman was confirmed to have the virus after arriving on a flight to Kuala Lumpur International Airport.




					www.thedailybeast.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

All cruise ship passengers docking in Sydney to be screened for coronavirus.










						All cruise ship passengers docking in Sydney to be screened for coronavirus
					

NSW Health says passengers arriving into Sydney on some cruise ships will be tested for coronavirus as a pr...




					www.9news.com.au
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coronavirus: Universities seek travel ban exemption for students.










						Coronavirus: Universities seek travel ban exemption for students
					

Universities have asked the Govt to exempt thousands of Chinese students from ban.




					www.nzherald.co.nz
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Scramble To Track 3,000 Passengers From Cruise Ship After American Woman Tests Positive for Coronavirus.










						Scramble To Track 3,000 Passengers From Cruise Ship After American Woman Tests Positive For Coronavirus
					

Holland America Line and Asian governments are working to track 3,000 passengers who disembarked from a cruise ship in Cambodia after an American woman tested positive for the coronavirus.



					www.forbes.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## Panina

Couple diagnosed with coronavirus flew on Delta, Hawaiian Airlines flights, carriers confirm

https://www.foxnews.com/travel/couple-coronavirus-flew-delta-hawaiian-airlines


----------



## ilene13

We have plans for a three week trip to China in September.  At this point we are not freaking out, but believe me I’m glad we have travel insurance!


----------



## MULTIZ321

Thailand bars entry of Westerdam cruise passengers.










						Thailand bars entry of Westerdam cruise passengers
					

BANGKOK (Feb 17): Thailand has barred the entry of foreign national passengers on board MS Westerdam cruise ship that docked in Cambodia last week, after an American woman tested positive for Covid-19 in Malaysia.Deputy Prime Minister and Public Health Minister, Anutin Charnvirakul said...




					www.theedgemarkets.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## pedro47

We have friends that are flight attendants, who were schedule to stay in Cape Town, Africa last week for a short vacation . They were denied entry into Cape Town because they have travel into China in the past three weeks. This is information only, that I am sharing.


----------



## pedro47

There have been no confirmed coronavirus outbreak in Alaska, parts of the Middle East, Malaysia’, New Zealand, Central and South America.


----------



## Passepartout

As I gaze into my admittedly cracked crystal ball, I see a future where the Covid-19 virus simply becomes part of the 'background' of virus based illnesses that affect humans. Like Influenza, the common cold, and others. There is no reason to have much faith that a vaccine will miraculously be developed to give blanket immunity. No such vaccine has been developed for flu- the virus keeps changing so hitting just the 'right' strain is a crap-shoot at best. Even with the common cold, all we can do is offer relief from the symptoms while the underlying disease runs it's course. Most people recover on their own and the ones that succumb are generally the oldest, or weakest among us. Not that I'm suggesting that research be stopped by any means. Trying to keep the virus contained may be successful, but so far the efforts have failed miserably.

The above is opinion only. So far at any rate, we haven't changed any travel plans. OTOH, we went to Japan, Taiwan, and China last Fall and have no current plans to return.

Jim


----------



## dsmrp

I am glad most if not all US citizens on the quarantined Diamond Princess cruise ship in Japan were flown back to the states today. What an ordeal! But now they have another 14 day quarantine.

I don't know offhand about the other passengers on the ship or the status of the crew.  I hope that Princess treats the crew fairly.


----------



## caribbeanqueen

I wrote this on another thread.  Friend of our who flies to China frequently for work says absolutely China is vastly under reporting the number of people infected with the Coronavirus.


----------



## VacationForever

pedro47 said:


> There have been no confirmed coronavirus outbreak in Alaska, parts of the Middle East, Malaysia’, New Zealand, Central and South America.


21 cases in Malaysia.









						Coronavirus: Two new cases detected in Malaysia, bringing total to 21
					

KUALA LUMPUR (THE STAR/ASIA NEWS NETWORK) - Two more coronavirus cases have been identified in Malaysia, bringing the total number to 21, said the Malaysian Health Ministry on Saturday (Feb 15).  Read more at straitstimes.com.




					www.straitstimes.com


----------



## pedro47

VacationForeve, thanks for the correction about Malaysia. Strange, the Covid19 virus has not hit Central and South America ?


----------



## Passepartout

dsmrp said:


> I don't know offhand about the other passengers on the ship or the status of the crew.  I hope that Princess treats the crew fairly.


Since those crew members earn a significant portion of their income from passenger tips, I have a pretty strong hunch that they are suffering far outside the usual scale. Their families at home won't be informed of their loved ones' well being, as they usually get shore liberty when in port and cluster around phones and internet cafe's. They are trapped on the ship just like the passengers.


----------



## VacationForever

pedro47 said:


> VacationForeve, thanks for the correction about Malaysia. Strange, the Covid19 virus has not hit Central and South America ?


The reason is likely that they are not testing sick patients for the COVID-19 virus because they do not have the test kits.


----------



## Panina

Passepartout said:


> As I gaze into my admittedly cracked crystal ball, I see a future where the Covid-19 virus simply becomes part of the 'background' of virus based illnesses that affect humans. Like Influenza, the common cold, and others. There is no reason to have much faith that a vaccine will miraculously be developed to give blanket immunity. No such vaccine has been developed for flu- the virus keeps changing so hitting just the 'right' strain is a crap-shoot at best. Even with the common cold, all we can do is offer relief from the symptoms while the underlying disease runs it's course. Most people recover on their own and the ones that succumb are generally the oldest, or weakest among us. Not that I'm suggesting that research be stopped by any means. Trying to keep the virus contained may be successful, but so far the efforts have failed miserably.
> 
> The above is opinion only. So far at any rate, we haven't changed any travel plans. OTOH, we went to Japan, Taiwan, and China last Fall and have no current plans to return.
> 
> Jim


I agree with you.   My guess, my opinion, is there are many people in the US that have it and are not diagnosed yet.


----------



## sue1947

ilene13 said:


> We have plans for a three week trip to China in September.  At this point we are not freaking out, but believe me I’m glad we have travel insurance!




https://www.seattletimes.com/nation...-your-china-travel-plans-have-been-disrupted/
 “The majority of travel insurance plans do not offer coverage for pandemics like the coronavirus,” said Cory Sobczyk, a vice president for business development at Arch RoamRight, a travel insurance company based in Omaha, Neb.


----------



## Dori

We are booked for a 3week trip to visit our son, DIL and 2 grandkids in Vietnam towards the end of June, with a 10 day trip to Thailand as part of our visit. While I am not panicking yet, I seem to be spending massive amounts of time reading/watching information about the Coronavirus. Sure hope they can get a handle on this and stop it’s spread!

Dori


----------



## mdurette

Passepartout said:


> Since those crew members earn a significant portion of their income from passenger tips, I have a pretty strong hunch that they are suffering far outside the usual scale. Their families at home won't be informed of their loved ones' well being, as they usually get shore liberty when in port and cluster around phones and internet cafe's. They are trapped on the ship just like the passengers.



I have been following the postings the American couple from Texas have been writing online.    They noted in one post that Princess told all crew they would have 2 months paid time off (including what their typical tips would have been).    They urged them to take the time off...but would still get the money if they decided to work.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Why There is NO WAY Am I Booking Another Cruise This Year? (Hint: Coronavirus Disease COVID- 191).










						Why Is There NO WAY I Am Booking Another Cruise This Year? (Hint: Coronavirus Disease COVID-19!) - Eye of the Flyer
					

NO WAY am I booking another Cruise this year due to Coronavirus Disease COVID-19!




					renespoints.boardingarea.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Man stranded on coronavirus infected cruise ship arrives at Sea-Tac Airport.










						Man stranded on coronavirus infected cruise ship arrives at Sea-Tac Airport
					

SEATAC, Wash. - An Oregon man landed at Sea-Tac Airport after being stranded on a cruise ship because of the new coronavirus outbreak.




					m.seattlepi.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Why New Bond Movie No Time To Die Already Had
To Cancel A Premiere And Press Appearances.










						Why New Bond Movie No Time To Die Already Had To Cancel A Premiere And Press Appearances
					

Movies worldwide are having a rough go of it right now.




					www.cinemablend.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## Brett

MULTIZ321 said:


> Why There is NO WAY Am I Booking Another Cruise This Year? (Hint: Coronavirus Disease COVID- 191).
> Richard



yes, cruises have been blamed for spreading viruses even before the current Corona scare


----------



## MULTIZ321

Is it safe to visit Vietnam? This is the latest ofhcial travel advice amid the coronavirus outbreak.










						Is it safe to visit Vietnam? This is the latest official travel advice amid the coronavirus outbreak
					






					www.edinburghnews.scotsman.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## IngridN

We have a cruise to Alaska booked for later this year and are keeping our fingers crossed that the Corona virus acts like other colds, flus, in that it will run its course by the end of April. If not and we need to cancel we should be able to cancel under our 'cancel for any reason policy provisions and get 75% back for credit on another cruise (with Princess).' Our cruise payment isn't due until June and we haven't yet booked excursions, so we have some time. 

Ingrid


----------



## ilene13

sue1947 said:


> https://www.seattletimes.com/nation...-your-china-travel-plans-have-been-disrupted/
> “The majority of travel insurance plans do not offer coverage for pandemics like the coronavirus,” said Cory Sobczyk, a vice president for business development at Arch RoamRight, a travel insurance company based in Omaha, Neb.


Our plan allows us to cancel for any reason.  My guess is that if no travel is allowed to China, Viking will cancel!


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coronavirus outbreak impacts NI tourism after 3,000 hotel rooms and tours cancelled by Chinese
tourists.










						Coronavirus outbreak impacts NI tourism after 3,000 hotel rooms and tours cancelled by Chinese tourists
					

The NI tourism industry has been dealt a blow by the  coronavirus outbreak in China, according to industry bodies and firms.




					www.newsletter.co.uk
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

WHO sends coronavirus test kits to African nations after first coronavirus case confirmed.










						WHO sends virus test kits to African nations after first case confirmed
					

Forty countries will be able to diagnose the disease, and the Africa CDC is training health workers.




					www.scmp.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

More than 200 people test negative for coronavirus in Scotland.










						Hundreds test negative for coronavirus in Scotland
					

Screening began in Scotland 10 days ago, after previous samples were sent to test centres in England.




					www.bbc.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coronavirus cruise worker fired fot breaking quarantine to fly to US.










						Coronavirus cruise worker fired for breaking quarantine to fly to US
					

Frank King, who was quarantined in Cambodia after traveling on a cruise ship where a passenger tested positive for coronavirus, defied security guards to return to the United State




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



.


Richard


----------



## pedro47

MULTIZ321 said:


> Coronavirus cruise worker fired fot breaking quarantine to fly to US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus cruise worker fired for breaking quarantine to fly to US
> 
> 
> Frank King, who was quarantined in Cambodia after traveling on a cruise ship where a passenger tested positive for coronavirus, defied security guards to return to the United State
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Richard


How many humans  did this one person possible come in contact with starting at the cruise ship, the hotel, the taxi driver, the security guard, airport employees, passengers and crew members on the plane, at the airport in Oregon etc.
This person should be locked up for breaking quarantine to fly into to the United States. IMHO. This is very scary.


----------



## bnoble

I was planning to take my daughter to one of the Pacific Rim Disney resorts (either HK+Shanghai or Tokyo) in the very late spring this year. We had already written off HK+Shanghai, and with the recent change to the Tokyo Marathon, I'm rethinking Tokyo too.









						Tokyo Marathon Restricted to Elite Athletes Over Coronavirus Outbreak (Published 2020)
					

An estimated 38,000 runners had been expected to participate in the annual event, one of the largest marathons in the world.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Passepartout

ilene13 said:


> Our plan allows us to cancel for any reason.  My guess is that if no travel is allowed to China, Viking will cancel!


That must be VERY expensive travel insurance. We have a couple of upcoming cruises (Europe and S.America- NOT Asia) and have the policies in hand. They are NOT 'cancel for any reason', but were issued before the Covid-19, so don't have any epidemic exclusions. We understand that newer policies have been re-written to include exclusions.

Fingers still crossed that the virus can be contained, but it doesn't look promising.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Latest Foreign Office travel advice to Singapore after coronavirus warning.










						Latest Foreign Office travel advice to Singapore after coronavirus warning
					

There have now been 81 confirmed cases in Singapore, though thankfully, nobody has died from the virus




					inews.co.uk
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

A couple flew on Delta from Hawaii to Japan and then tested positive for coronavirus. Now the airline is notifying the other passengers.










						A couple flew on Delta from Hawaii to Japan and then tested positive for coronavirus. Now the airline is notifying the other passengers.
					

A Japanese couple flew from Hawaii to Japan on Delta flight 611 on February 6. They tested positive for the novel coronavirus after they returned.




					www.businessinsider.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coronavirus takes heavy toll on airlines and shipping firms.










						Coronavirus takes heavy toll on airlines and shipping firms
					

Companies count cost of China flight cancellations and weaker travel demand across Asia




					www.theguardian.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Before and after photos show how the coronavirus has left Asia's biggest tourist attractions looking
like ghost towns.










						Before-and-after photos show how the coronavirus has left Asia's biggest tourist attractions looking like ghost towns
					

Parts of the Great Wall of China are closed, and markets are deserted as far away as Vietnam and Japan. The few tourists present wear face masks.




					www.businessinsider.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Why Singapore's admired virus playbook can't be replicated.










						Why Singapore's admired virus playbook can't be replicated
					

A day after Jeanhee Kim learned of a coronavirus case in her Singapore apartment...




					in.reuters.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coronavirus: Hong Kong airport to close concourse as number of passenger flights plummets by
two-thirds.










						Coronavirus: Hong Kong airport to close concourse as passenger flights plummet
					

Midfield concourse was home to ailing Hong Kong Airlines, which slashed 170 jobs earlier this week, but the futuristic rectangular building – opened in 2015 at a cost of HK$10 billion – now being used to house parked jets.




					www.scmp.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## easyrider

My brother in law just left 3 weeks of scuba in the Philippines and headed to Singapore for a few days. Their next stop is Bali. They have no return flights. I think they will head to Northern Australia next. He says the deals are really good because of Corona Virus.

Bill


----------



## clifffaith

clifffaith said:


> Aaack!! Our Italian friends host Chinese high school students. One boy came back from Christmas break around January 15th or so. The second boy missed the first week of school and came back around the 22nd. We played cards at their house the 30th and I joked "no corona virus, right?" and we all laughed it off. Last week our friend was sick with a cold or flu so we didn't play and again I asked "corona virus"? They are due at our house tomorrow night and I just found out one of the boys is now sick. Antonella took him to the doctor yesterday and was told "absolutely not corona virus" based on the boy's symptoms (sore throat, red nose, feeling horrible). What?! I assume the Catholic high school and our town would be all freaking out if there were other Chinese students sick and passing something (anything) on to American students, but really, how does a doctor know a sick kid who has been back from China 3 weeks isn't carrying the virus? I couldn't get a straight answer (language issues) as to whether the doctor at least took a culture or whatever they do when they suspect the virus. We really aren't concerned, but the news does give us pause.



The Chinese boy is still sick 10 days later and being taken back to Doctor this afternoon. My friend just called to cancel cards tonight. Says she thinks he has bronchitis brought on by flu. Don't know what the procedure is to check for corona virus (is it a blood test or something more complicated or requiring a "kit" of some sort?), but it's high time they checked him. And high time they get this boy well regardless of what he has -- 10 days is too long to be sick and getting sicker.


----------



## VacationForever

"I am not a virus."  Asians are being physically attacked and verbally abused in the US because of coronavirus.









						What's spreading faster than coronavirus in the US? Racist assaults and ignorant attacks against Asians
					

Rampant ignorance and misinformation about the novel coronavirus has led to xeonophobic attacks against fellow Americans. And the pain ranges from physical to verbal to financial.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## MULTIZ321

Three People leave Tested Positive For Coronavirus in Northern Italy.










						Italy Reports 17 Total COVID-19 Cases as Cluster Quadruples in One Day
					

The individuals had not traveled to China, marking the first instances of local transmission in Italy.




					time.com
				





Richard


----------



## mdurette

VacationForever said:


> "I am not a virus."  Asians are being physically attacked and verbally abused in the US because of coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's spreading faster than coronavirus in the US? Racist assaults and ignorant attacks against Asians
> 
> 
> Rampant ignorance and misinformation about the novel coronavirus has led to xeonophobic attacks against fellow Americans. And the pain ranges from physical to verbal to financial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com



This is sad....even all the way in New England Asian restaurants are suffering because people are not going to them out of fear.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coronavirus: Italy orders mass closures after COVID-19 cases quadruple.










						Coronavirus: Italy orders mass closures after COVID-19 cases quadruple | DW | 21.02.2020
					

Officials in northern Italy ordered schools, public buildings, restaurants and coffee shops to close. The emergency measures come as a cluster of new infections emerged, including some who had not been to China.




					m.dw.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coronavirus flight cancellations top 200,000, sending jet fuel prices to more than 2-year lows.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Six coronavirus cases discovered in north Italy, hundreds to be tested.










						Six coronavirus cases discovered in north Italy, hundreds to be tested
					

MILAN/ROME/BRUSSELS (Feb 21): Six people have tested positive in Italy for the 2019 novel coronavirus (Covid-19), the northern Lombardy region said on Friday, in the first known cases of local transmission of the potentially deadly illness in the country.Officials told residents from three small...




					www.theedgemarkets.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Italy coronavirus cases quintuple in a day as cluster
emerges.










						Italy coronavirus cases quintuple in a day as cluster emerges
					

Fourteen new cases announced in country’s north, bringing total to 17, as authorities order schools, restaurants and other businesses to close.




					www.scmp.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

First Italian dies of coronavirus as outbreak flares in north.










						First Italian dies of coronavirus as outbreak flares in north
					

An elderly man in the northern city of Padua has died after being infected with ...




					uk.reuters.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

France has seen a 30% to 40% fall in tourists following the coronavirus outbreak: Finance minister.










						France has seen a 30% to 40% fall in tourists following the coronavirus outbreak: Finance minister
					

Bruno Le Maire, France's finance minister, said the drop off in tourist numbers is an "important impact" on the country's economy.




					www.cnbc.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## bnoble

CDC raised Japan to a level 2 warning after sustained community transmission. https://wwwnc.cdc.gov/travel/destinations/traveler/none/japan


----------



## isisdave

We leave in a week for a transatlantic cruise, FLL to BCN, and then four weeks in Florence (always lots of Asian tourists there) before moving on to the UK. DW is spending way too much time reading and worrying about CV; my approach is "we'll turn around if we need to." But the Italian outbreak shows that it can happen anywhere, and develop quickly. I think it will eventually get out of hand in many regions, but I also think there are lots of cases not being reported because they have no or few symptoms, and this would indicate that a lot of peoples' immune systems are up to the defense.

... he said hopefully.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Authorities Stop Venice's Famed Carnival Events in
Effort to Contain Italy's Spread of COVID-19.










						Authorities Stop Venice's Famed Carnival Events in Effort to Contain Italy's Spread of COVID-19
					

Nearly all of Italy's 133 cases are clustered in the north, including in the Veneto region




					time.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## CalGalTraveler

FWIW...We are now booking changeable reservations on SWA and timeshares for upcoming travel and using our Chase Sapphire Reserve for cancellation protection. Much easier to rebook, and cheaper than travel insurance for domestic travel. Holding off on international travel for now which would include cancellation insurance, medical etc. 

The fact that most airline policies penalize and force people to travel when they are sick is worrisome. This policy may exacerbate this issue by spreading the disease.









						Will Airlines Change or Refund Your Ticket if You're Sick? What if you have a contagious virus? - Eye of the Flyer
					

Do airlines have to change or refund your airfare if you get sick?




					renespoints.boardingarea.com


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coronavirus cases soar in Italy as authorities scramble to find patient zero.










						Coronavirus cases soar in Italy as authorities scramble to find patient zero | CNN
					

Italian authorities have announced sweeping closures in the country's north as they scramble to contain Europe's biggest outbreak of the novel coronavirus.




					www.cnn.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Air Canada passenger flying from Montreal to Vancouver tested positive for COVID-19.










						Air Canada passenger flying from Montreal to Vancouver tested positive for COVID-19
					

An Air Canada passenger travelling from Montreal to Vancouver on Valentine's Day has tested positive for the coronavirus.



					montreal.ctvnews.ca
				



.


Richard


----------



## Panina

MULTIZ321 said:


> Air Canada passenger flying from Montreal to Vancouver tested positive for COVID-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air Canada passenger flying from Montreal to Vancouver tested positive for COVID-19
> 
> 
> An Air Canada passenger travelling from Montreal to Vancouver on Valentine's Day has tested positive for the coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> montreal.ctvnews.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Richard


Now this surprises me.  I can’t believe better precautions are not being taken. They know patient zero if this breaks out in Canada.
“The memo notes that risk of transmission of coronavirus is considered low and crew members from the flight are not required to be quarantined or to stop flying, but are advised to "self-monitor for 14 days beginning on the day of the flight and report any symptoms to their local public health professionals should they develop."


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coronavirus explodes in Italy; cases surge from 3 to more than 200 in a few days.




			https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/coronavirus-explodes-in-italy-cases-surge-from-3-to-more-than-200-in-a-few-days/2020/02/24/e4640f60-5687-11ea-8efd-0f904bdd8057_story.html
		

.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Iran Denies Cover-UP After Lawmaker Contradicts Official Coronavirus Figures, Says 50 Dead.










						Iran Denies Cover-Up After Lawmaker Contradicts Official Coronavirus Figures, Says 50 Dead
					

A member of Iran’s parliament announced on Monday that 50 people had died from the new coronavirus in the city of Qom and accused Iran’s Health Ministry of covering up the true extent of the outbreak in the country. The Health Ministry claims just 12 people have died in Iran from COVID-19, with...




					gizmodo.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Navy's 7th Fleet to screen all personnel boarding ships amid coronavirus threat.










						Navy’s 7th Fleet to screen all personnel boarding ships amid coronavirus threat
					

The 7th Fleet has begun screening all personnel accessing its warships and aircraft as the new coronavirus continues to spread across parts of Asia, Navy officials said.



					www.stripes.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## Brett

The Corona virus has changed the dress code

"protective face masks are the next major wellness trend"
"the "must have” fashion accessory at London’s recent fashion weekend"

https://slate.com/technology/2020/0...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## bnoble

That's great, except masks are really more for people who are sick than people who are well.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/travel/2020/02/03/what-travelers-should-know-about-face-masks-amid-growing-coronavirus-concerns/


----------



## MULTIZ321

US forces in Afghanistan monitoring coronavirus after first infection in country confirmed.










						US forces in Afghanistan, CENTCOM monitoring coronavirus amid reports of infections in the region
					

The U.S.-led international coalition in Afghanistan is closely monitoring the potential spread of coronavirus in the country, as Afghan officials confirmed the first case of infection Monday.



					www.stripes.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## Panina

From the cdc for this week “the percentage of deaths attributed to pneumonia and influenza is 6.8% below the epidemic of 7.3”. I wonder how many realize how high this is.  While we are rightfully worrying about the coronavirus these statistics are just as much of a concern in my opinion.
https://www.cdc.gov/flu/weekly/


----------



## MULTIZ321

A cautionary tale: A Miami man doesn't have coronavirus but now owes thousands of dollars for being tested.









						A cautionary tale: A Miami man doesn't have coronavirus but now owes thousands of dollars for being tested
					

A Miami man who had traveled to China came home with flu-like symptoms. He didn't have coronavirus, but making sure may have cost him at least $1,400.




					www.businessinsider.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Tourism hot-spot Italy is now struggling to contain coronavirus: What to know about travel.










						Tourism hot-spot Italy is now struggling to contain coronavirus: What to know about travel
					

Italy is searching for "patient zero" as coronavirus cases tick up, canceling school trips and watching international travel. Here's what to know.




					www.cleveland.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## pedro47

In the next 90 days , the Japanese government  will have to make a very tough decision about this year 2020 Summer Olympic to be held in Japan.?

Just think about all the various people’s and nations coming from around the world into Japan for the Summer Olympic.


----------



## MULTIZ321

COVID-19 in Canada: Seventh case in B.C. and fourth case in Ontario.










						COVID-19 in Canada: Seventh case confirmed in B.C. and fourth case in Ontario
					

In total, Canada has had 11 cases, four recoveries, and no deaths.




					www.straight.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## Panina

MULTIZ321 said:


> COVID-19 in Canada: Seventh case in B.C. and fourth case in Ontario.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 in Canada: Seventh case confirmed in B.C. and fourth case in Ontario
> 
> 
> In total, Canada has had 11 cases, four recoveries, and no deaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.straight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Richard


Look at my post #208, does not surprise me.


----------



## geist1223

bnoble said:


> That's great, except masks are really more for people who are sick than people who are well.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/travel/2020/02/03/what-travelers-should-know-about-face-masks-amid-growing-coronavirus-concerns/



Depends on type of Mask.


----------



## PamMo

We usually spend a month or so in Mexico every winter/spring. We went to Cabo during the H1N1 virus pandemic in 2009. Entire sections of resorts were closed off, staff was let go, and restaurants were empty because tourists stopped coming (with only one confirmed case in Cabo). It was very weird and sad to see, but we were glad we went.

DH and I are very healthy, so I'm not too worried about the COVID-19 virus, but I am concerned that if an outbreak occurs in Mexico while we're there, we could be stuck for God-only-knows-how-long before we could return home. When I see cities closed off around the world, I wonder when it's going to happen here? When people protest in cities like Costa Mesa, CA with, "Don't turn our city into another Wuhan!" and block Americans who've tested positive for the virus, I think we're all screwed. I will be watching what's happening in the next couple of weeks before we get on that plane to Mexico.


----------



## VacationForever

My ex-staff who is in Shanghai told me today that life in Shanghai has gone back to normal.  Apparently the virus is pretty much under control there.  Iran and Italy high numbers and countries which do not test their sick for COVID-19 worry me.


----------



## Passepartout

WHO said today that we should prepare for a worldwide pandemic, but to keep things in perspective 16,000 people died from flu between Oct 1 and Feb 15 and 29 million people were sickened by flu. The danger of Covid-19 might be over-rated. Maybe. Hopefully. Fingers crossed.

Jim


----------



## MULTIZ321

Six more Americans diagnosed with coronavirus in Texas 










						Six more Americans diagnosed with coronavirus in Texas
					

President Donald Trump insisted the United States is in 'very good shape' in regards to coronavirus, as the White House on Monday sent lawmakers an urgent $2.5 billion plan to address the outbreak.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

The CDC is warning travelers about visiting 5 countries because of coronavirus. Here's the US government's guidance for Americans. 










						The CDC is urging Americans to avoid domestic travel because of the coronavirus. Here's what the US government's latest travel warnings mean for you.
					

The CDC has warned Americans to avoid all nonessential travel within the US because of the coronavirus. Here are the CDC's updated guidelines.




					www.businessinsider.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

How the Spread of Coronavirus Could Affect Your Travel Plans 










						How the Spread of Coronavirus Could Affect Your Travel Plans - Consumer Reports
					

Consumer Reports explains how the spread of the coronavirus could affect your travel plans. As new cases continue to erupt worldwide, how can American travelers prepare?




					www.consumerreports.org
				





Richard


----------



## timetofly

I hope this plays itself out by the summer. I am hoping to attend a conference in Italy the first week of July. I'm on the lookout for cheap tickets from RIC, RDU, or WAS.


----------



## MULTIZ321

'l'enerife coronavirus: 1,000 guests at hotel quarantined









						Tenerife coronavirus: 1,000 guests at hotel quarantined
					

H10 Costa Adeje Palace hotel on lockdown after Italian tourist tests positive for virus




					www.theguardian.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Tourists told to self-isolate on return from Italy as coronavirus advice changes 









						Tourists told to self-isolate on return from Italy as coronavirus advice changes
					

Police have manned checkpoints around a dozen quarantined towns in the north of Italy




					inews.co.uk
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

SINGAPORE AIRLINES CANCELLED OVER 3,000 FLIGHTS & CUT DOWN IN-FLIGHT SERVICE.










						Singapore Airlines Cancelled Over 3,000 Flights & Cut Down In-Flight Service - SamChui.com
					

Singapore Airlines has announced that they have temporarily suspended over 3000 flights up to May. In addition, passengers will see some in-flight service adjustment.




					samchui.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Europe's coronavirus response is very different from China's.










						Europe's coronavirus response is very different from China's
					

The Covid-19 outbreak in northern Italy has so far elicited an official response far more modest than Beijing's heavy-handed restrictions.




					fortune.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Korean Air is not offering refunds on flights to South Korea as customers desperately try to cancel trips because of coronavirus.










						Korean Air is not offering refunds on flights to South Korea as customers desperately try to cancel trips because of coronavirus
					

Korean Air is not offering refunds on flights to South Korea, even after one of its own flight crew tested positive.




					www.businessinsider.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coronavirus: World Table Tennis Championships in Busan suspended after hike in South Korean cases.










						Table tennis worlds in Busan suspended after hike in South Korean virus cases
					

World governing body to postpone major event till June as it monitors situation meaning Hong Kong paddlers can enjoy short break to sharpen conditioning ahead of Tokyo Olympics.




					www.scmp.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Italy reports coronavirus case in Sicily, first south of Rome.










						Italy reports coronavirus case in Sicily, first south of Rome
					

Italian authorities on Tuesday reported a woman had tested positive for coronavi...




					www.reuters.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## Passepartout

We might be coming to grips with how plans can change and what it can cost. I mentioned earlier that we have a 2 week cruise in June/July primarily in Italy. So far all we have invested in this is a minimal deposit.--And the travel insurance premium. I asked DW, who plans these things if she thought the insurance would reimburse if either we- or the cruise line cancel due to Covid-19. She said she doesn't think they'll pay, and the final payment to the cruise line is due in just a couple of weeks. 

I think we'll try to get a definitive answer from the insurance carrier, but either way, it's a $9,000 gamble.

Stay tuned!

Jim


----------



## isisdave

We are supposed to fly Saturday to Fort Lauderdale to cruise Sunday to Barcelona -- where a first case has just been diagnosed -- arriving March 13, and flying immediately to Florence -- where there is currently one patient-- for a 4-week stay. But that patient returned from China TWENTY days ago, and has probably been hob-nobbing his way through Florence since then. I expect many more cases.

I suspect that DW is going to refuse to go. We've agreed we can decide Thursday or possibly Friday. She's probably right in that Florence will probably develop lots of cases just like Lombardy, resulting in closure of most of the places tourists go. We keep seeing that the illness isn't really very bad, but then realize that we're now in the at-risk age group ... "elderly," they call it ... even though we still think we're 32. For her, every  ordinary chest cold turns into a month-long misery, so she really wants to avoid getting sick.

I want to go, partly because of the sunk cost -- Everything's on Chase Sapphire, but I doubt we'll get anything back from them unless a government says we can't come BEFORE the scheduled date. AirBnB has a similar policy -- refund if you're not permitted to go. But also, I've spent so many hours arranging everything, it's hard to give up on all that work.

On the other hand, consider arriving in Barcelona and finding a hostile health environment there. I could lie to Royal Caribbean and tell them we've been hanging out with people from Milan all week. I'm not that type of guy, and I'm not there yet, but I wonder if they'd require proof. (They'll cancel and refund to anyone who's been to Lombardy, or has been in contact with anyone from there, in the last 15 days.)


Grr.  More details as they emerge ....


----------



## Passepartout

isisdave said:


> We are supposed to fly Saturday to Fort Lauderdale to cruise Sunday to Barcelona -- where a first case has just been diagnosed -- arriving March 13, and flying immediately to Florence -- where there is currently one patient-- for a 4-week stay. But that patient returned from China TWENTY days ago, and has probably been hob-nobbing his way through Florence since then. I expect many more cases.
> Grr.  More details as they emerge ....


Sounds like at least the T/A cruise part will be fun and with no potential downside. Sally forth and have a great time. If necessary, plans can change on the fly.
DW looked over the policy on our  Summer cruise and one of the things covered, right down there in appendix  was that quarantine is covered. So we are feeeling better, but this thing has really just been a 'thing' for a couple of months. There is much to learn and many decisions to make.  Have fun!


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coronavirus: Outbreak spreads in Europe from Italy.










						Europe's coronavirus outbreak spreads from Italy
					

Cases have emerged in several countries involving travellers from Italy, but borders remain open.




					www.bbc.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Cruise ship denied access to Ocho Rios port.










						Cruise ship denied access to Ocho Rios port
					

ST ANN, Jamaica — An MSC Meraviglia cruise ship with over 4500 passengers and over 1600 cre...




					www.jamaicaobserver.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Brazilian Man Tests Positive for Coronavirus, Marking First Case in South America.










						Brazilian Man Tests Positive for Coronavirus, Marking First Case in South America
					

The 61-year-old had traveled to Italy earlier this month before testing positive for the virus.




					www.thedailybeast.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coronavirus updates: Olympics cancellation fears
grow.










						Coronavirus updates: Olympics cancellation fears grow | DW | 26.02.2020
					

The coronavirus epidemic has triggered several warnings from officials about an impending pandemic. Follow DW for the latest updates across the globe as public health authorities struggle to contain the virus.




					m.dw.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## jehb2

We had a beautiful trip planned this summer.  Bruges, Paris, Switzerland, Italy, & Greece.  We‘ll probably cancel.  I don’t take chances with my kids.  Fortunately I have “cancel for any reason” travel insurance.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Korean Air Cabin Crew With Convid-19 Previously Flew to Tel Aviv & Los Angeles 










						Korean Air Cabin Crew With COVID-19 Previously Flew to Tel Aviv & Los Angeles - SamChui.com
					

Korean Air Cabin Crew who has been diagnosed with Conronovirus was on a flight to Tel Aviv and Los Angeles. It was reported that the cabin crew was onboard with some 200 South Korean pilgrims, many of whom were later diagnosed to have the virus.




					samchui.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coronavirus infects US solider in South Korea 










						Coronavirus infects US solider in South Korea
					

A U.S. military statement said Wednesday that the 23-year-old man is in self quarantine at his off-base residence.




					www.foxbusiness.com
				





Richard


----------



## Grammarhero

Parents no longer want to go to Hawaii partly due to corona.


----------



## AnnaS

We are flying next month to Orlando....

We have an Alaska cruise/land tour middle of June.  I am starting to get concerned now......


----------



## WVBaker

75,000 ill, 2,000 deaths, many thousands recovered: Can you get coronavirus twice?









						75,000 ill, 2,000 deaths, many thousands recovered: Can you get coronavirus twice?
					

With no end to the coronavirus outbreak in sight, health officials grapple with the issue of whether recovered patients can get reinfected.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## MULTIZ321

Greece Confirms First Case of Coronavirus in Thessaloniki.










						Greece Confirms First Case of Coronavirus in Thessaloniki
					

Greek authorities on Wednesday confirmed the first case of coronavirus in the country. A spokesman for the Greek Health Ministry said that the patient, a 38-year-old woman who had recently traveled to northern Italy, was in a Thessaloniki hospital and in good condition. According to Sotiris...



					greece.greekreporter.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Cathay Pacific says 25,000 staff are taking unpaid leave as coronavirus outbreak batters travel.










						Cathay Pacific says 25,000 staff are taking unpaid leave as coronavirus outbreak batters travel
					

The Hong Kong-based airline this month asked its 33,000 workers to take three weeks off between March 1 and June 30.




					fortune.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Japan Insists Tokyo Olympics Will Go On Despite Escalating Virus Worries.










						Japan Insists Tokyo Olympics Will Go On Despite Escalating Virus Worries
					

The International Olympic Committee and local organizers are going ahead as planned with the Tokyo Olympics despite the threat of the spreading coronavirus.




					skift.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Factbox: Airlines suspend flights due to coronavirus outbreak.










						Factbox: Airlines suspend flights due to coronavirus outbreak
					

Airlines have been suspending flights or modifying service in response to the co...




					uk.reuters.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## CPNY

Italy is being hit hard. I really hope my June trip isn’t cancelled


----------



## Passepartout

CPNY said:


> Italy is being hit hard. I really hope my June trip isn’t cancelled


We're thinking the same thing. So far all we're into it is the deposit & non-cancellable airfare & insurance which would pay off if the trip is cancelled, but not if we just decide it's too risky. That said, at our ages and physical condition, we're squarely in the 'high-risk' category. (Fingers drumming on desk) What to do? what to do?


----------



## VacationForever

We forfeited 2 cruise deposits for the 2 of us, cancelled flights and paid redeposit fee to get our airline miles back to my account and cancelled Marriott timeshare stay and got Destination Club points back into our account.  It is better safe than be sorry.  Even though we had travel insurance we cannot claim against it.


----------



## PamMo

I'm very visual and am fascinated by how epidemiologists are tracking the spread of COVID-19. Looking at the animated map  https://www.healthmap.org/covid-19/  the question certainly seems not if, but when it will be worldwide. The University of Washington map  https://hgis.uw.edu/virus/   enables you to cone down and see details of confirmed cases/recoveries/deaths in specific regions.


----------



## caribbeanqueen

It certainly took Phuket off my list.  While I believe it could easily be spread quickly through the US, my hopes are that it will take longer than it is in other regions. Very scary and I agree, why risk your vacation? I have a friend who was in Italy and he and his GF both had to wear masks till the got to Naples where it was safer. Who wants to go on vacation and wear a mask?  Makes you wonder what the future holds for tourism.


----------



## b2bailey

Wow. This latest batch of updates makes me celebrate the fact that I have no international travel plans for this year. Currently all I have booked are flights from Palm Springs to SFO and return at end of March. I'm thinking I would cancel any foreign travel scheduled from now until end of June. I know it's painful and sometimes expensive to ditch plans, but for now I would stay closer to home.


----------



## mjm1

We just decided to cancel our trip to Europe. We were planning to go to Venice, Frankfurt, Dresden, Prague, Krakow and Budapest. We were tempted to still go, but decided not to risk getting stuck over there as we would be in five different countries. Instead we are planning a shorter trip here in the US. While there is still a risk here at least we will be in our own country. So far our miles and taxes paid on the flight have been refunded. I need to follow up with British Air for a refund of seat charges (they refunded the fee to fly to Venice, but not returning from Budapest.) Hopefully they agree on a refund. I also need to contact Rail Europe about our rail pass for Germany. Those were are only prepaid expenses. I am hoping for the best.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## CalGalTraveler

@mjm1 I would have done the same in your shoes. We just returned from Europe (not in any active corona zones) but am relieved to be home. I would hate to be quarantined (or worse yet ill) and unable to return home.

We are now evaluating two upcoming trips in the U.S. this spring and summer and will make a decision shortly on whether to go depending on how this plays out.  This is going to put a crimp on the travel industry for sure.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coronavirus map: how Covid-i9 is spreading across the world.










						Coronavirus map: how Covid-19 is spreading across the world
					

Confirmed cases of Covid-19 now span 42 countries, with 2,708 deaths, all but 45 in mainland China




					www.theguardian.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coronavirus: Your guide to travel warnings, flights,
cruises, hotels.










						Coronavirus: Your guide to travel warnings, flights, cruises, hotels
					

The world has been scrambling to contain the new coronavirus, which has infected tens of thousands of people and killed nearly 3,000. The travel industry




					www.statesman.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

United Airlines is The First Coronavirus Victim Among U.S. Airlines.




			https://seekingalpha.com/article/4327318-united-airlines-is-first-coronavirus-victim-among-u-s-airlines
		

.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coronavirus travel restrictions keep two teens home from Hilton Head piano competition.




			https://www.islandpacket.com/entertainment/arts-culture/article240650067.html
		

.


Richard


----------



## Panina

Now thinking do  I even want go to Florida in March as I do feel it will be in the US more spread soon.  Being home is just easier.  I do realize my risk is probably the same whether I am in SC or Florida, just don’t want to deal with the hassle of getting home or a different medical scenario if I get sick.   I will decide later rather then now.


----------



## MULTIZ321

A growing list of US colleges are canceling study abroad programs because ofthe coronavirus.










						A growing list of US colleges are canceling or rerouting study abroad programs because of the coronavirus
					

A growing list of American universities have canceled study abroad programs as the novel coronavirus continues to spread.




					edition.cnn.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

The growing list of world events canceled due to coronavirus.










						The growing list of world events canceled due to coronavirus
					

Fear over the spread of the disease has already disrupted schools and cruise ships. Now, it's coming for your social and professional calendar, too.




					qz.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Jetblue scraps change and cancellation fees because of coronavirus in a US first.










						JetBlue scraps change and cancellation fees because of coronavirus in a US first
					

JetBlue became the first U.S. airline to broadly lift change and cancellation fees because of the coronavirus outbreak.




					www.cnbc.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coronavirus: Suspicious new case in Solano County - first instance of community exposure?










						Coronavirus: Suspicious new case in Solano County — first instance of community exposure?
					

To make sense of the fast-moving world of coronavirus science and policy, we’ve collected the latest information from U.S. and global press briefings, virologists and research studies.




					www.ukiahdailyjournal.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coronavirus confirmed in woman for second time, after initial recovery.










						Coronavirus confirmed in woman for second time, after initial recovery
					

The second positive test comes as the number of confirmed cases in Japan rose to 186 by Thursday from around 170 the day before.




					m.jpost.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Guests 'horrified' by Tenerife coronavirus hotel.










						Guests 'horrified' by Tenerife coronavirus hotel
					

Selina Lund said fellow guests were not following hygiene rules to prevent the spread of the virus.




					www.bbc.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Mexican cruise ship's coronavirus turns out to be just flu.










						Mexican cruise ship's coronavirus turns out to be just flu
					

After the ship was denied docking access for fear that one passenger may have the coronavirus, reports find only case of seasonal flu. The passenger had not travelled in areas affected by the virus




					m.jpost.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## TUGBrian

this map has been the most impressive one ive seen sofar






						ArcGIS Dashboards
					

ArcGIS Dashboards




					gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com


----------



## MULTIZ321

Iran's coronavirus outbreak makes no sense. What's really going on?

google ad link?


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Saudi Arabia halts travel to Islam's holiest site over virus 










						Amid virus, Saudis close Islam's holiest sites to foreigners
					

DUBAI, United Arab Emirates (AP) — Saudi Arabia on Thursday closed off the holiest sites in Islam to foreign pilgrims over the coronavirus, disrupting travel for thousands of Muslims already headed to the kingdom and potentially affecting plans later this year for millions more ahead of the...




					apnews.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Canceling A Trip Due To Coronavirus? Here's What Travelers Need To Know. 










						Canceling A Trip Due To Coronavirus? Here’s What Travelers Need To Know.
					

Travel insurance experts offer advice amid fears over the outbreaks of COVID-19.




					www.huffpost.com
				





Richard


----------



## caribbeanqueen

We are flying out this Saturday from RI to Florida. My son, DIL and two young grandchildren fly out next Saturday to Orlando to go to Disneyworld for 4 days. They are panicking and worried about the children. From what I am reading, right now, there is no reason to panic. Many articles are saying there is no need to run out and buy masks or stock up on food. One article said only those who are sick should wear the masks.  I have a mask from working at the hospital but do not feel any need to wear one on this trip. 
 I cannot tell my son and DIL 100% there is no chance of any of us contracting it. It is a terrible feeling to worry and have doubts. I do not have travel insurance as I paid so little for flights.  I have read less than 1% of those infected were below age 9 and many who died were older and had compromised immune systems. I do not feel the need to panic, yet.  We have been looking forward to this trip for months. Would you go?


----------



## bnoble

caribbeanqueen said:


> We have been looking forward to this trip for months. Would you go?


Yes. I am flying Detroit->Orlando tomorrow morning for a week. I am looking forward to it. I am not doing anything other than following the sensible advice to wash hands frequently and (learn to) avoid touching my face. That last bit is hard!


----------



## MULTIZ321

Japanese prime minister orders the closure of ALL schools.










						Japanese prime minister orders the closure of ALL schools
					

Shinzo Abe said: 'The government considers the health and safety of children above anything else. We request all primary, junior high and high schools across the nation to close temporarily.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



.


Richard


----------



## Panina

caribbeanqueen said:


> We are flying out this Saturday from RI to Florida. My son, DIL and two young grandchildren fly out next Saturday to Orlando to go to Disneyworld for 4 days. They are panicking and worried about the children. From what I am reading, right now, there is no reason to panic. Many articles are saying there is no need to run out and buy masks or stock up on food. One article said only those who are sick should wear the masks.  I have a mask from working at the hospital but do not feel any need to wear one on this trip.
> I cannot tell my son and DIL 100% there is no chance of any of us contracting it. It is a terrible feeling to worry and have doubts. I do not have travel insurance as I paid so little for flights.  I have read less than 1% of those infected were below age 9 and many who died were older and had compromised immune systems. I do not feel the need to panic, yet.  We have been looking forward to this trip for months. Would you go?


The reality is the risk is everywhere and you don’t have to travel to get it.  If it spreads you can get it near home too. 

IMo the inconvenience of traveling in the states is if it becomes more prevalent is getting home especially if one member of a family gets sick.

I have travel plans in a few weeks to Florida and am still going unless something major occurs with the outbreak.

I would tell your son and dil whatever they decide is fine with you.  If they are fearful it will be lingering in their minds while on vacation plus you never what to be told because of you we went and.....


----------



## caribbeanqueen

bnoble I agree that will be the hard part, I am always touching my face!

Panina I surely do not want to be blamed should something happen. My DIL says it is more my son and she is not worried.
There was a case in Boston (an hour away from me) and have not heard of anyone else having it so I plan on going and having a great time. Lots of wipes and hand sanitizer but we should be using that when traveling anyway.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

We are in wait and see mode for an April trip to NYC with my 85 year old MIL.  We would likely go if just us and no corona in NYC, but have to consider her age given we will be in crowded theaters and international airports.

I am more concerned about our summer plans for Hawaii because 20%+ of HGV owners are from Japan and Asia and many own in Hawaii.


----------



## MULTIZ321

7 Countries Report First Coronavirus Cases in One Day.




			https://www.usnews.com/news/world-report/articles/2020-02-27/7-countries-report-first-coronavirus-cases-in-past-24-hours
		

.


Richard


----------



## SueDonJ

JetBlue announcement in email and on JetBlue.com today:

>>*Change & Cancel Fees Waived for New Bookings *
Last updated: 2/27/2020 10:45 a.m. ET 
Due to evolving coronavirus concerns, we are suspending change and cancel fees for all new flight bookings made between February 27, 2020 and March 11, 2020 for travel through June 1, 2020.

While there are no current travel restrictions to the locations we fly, customers can book with confidence on jetblue.com and jetbluevacations.com and know that changes or cancellations will be allowed without penalty should the situation change.

In the event you need to make a change to bookings made between the qualifying dates above, visit the Manage Flights section of jetblue.com or contact us for assistance.<<


----------



## LMD

Just cancelled my trip to NYC tomorrow. My Mom was supposed to travel with me but started showing flu symptoms yesterday. Was considering going alone. The hotel said the would cancel the reservation without penalty. Will lose the airline tickets but they were only $100 each. At this point I feel all signs are telling me not to go.  I hate that fear is playing a part in my decision but just recovered from what was probably the flu after a weekend at Disney.


----------



## mdurette

TUGBrian said:


> this map has been the most impressive one ive seen sofar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ArcGIS Dashboards
> 
> 
> ArcGIS Dashboards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com



Correct, awesome map!


----------



## funtime

Wipes and sanitizers will not protect the kids from putting their hands near their mouths.  Think this thru.  No pizza, French fries, hot dogs or any food that cannot be eaten with a knife and fork.  I would outfit kids with child size surgical masks to prevent them from touching their mouths.  I think they are impossible to buy but you could sew them up with fabric and elastic.  Yes Florida is in the US however Disneyworld is an international tourist destination.  I would skip the trip.


----------



## SteelerGal

We are pushing our Hawaii plans out to 2022.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

SteelerGal said:


> We are pushing our Hawaii plans out to 2022.



We may also postpone Hawaii to 2021 but not ready to cancel yet.  Booked 2020 on Southwest instead of United or Alaska so we can cancel at last minute without a cancellation fee.


----------



## VacationForever

LATEST: Slight uptick in people ‘self monitoring’ for the virus in Hawaii
					

Authorities say the risk to Hawaii residents of contracting the virus remains low.




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com
				




Hawaii to begin testing soon... 80 are "self-monitoring".


----------



## klpca

My daughter and SIL are supposed to go climbing in Switzerland next month (mid month). The area where they are climbing is near the border with Italy and they are flying into Milan.  She's starting to get antsy. British Airlines is rerouting the Milan flights into Switzerland but only through the first week of March. She has travel insurance but "changing your mind about traveling" is not a covered loss according the the travel insurance company. So they are on pins and needles.


----------



## pedro47

I want to visit Hawaii in July, praying this virus will be eradicated by May 30,2020.


----------



## VacationForever

We have already cancelled our April Hawaii trip.


----------



## isisdave

isisdave said:


> We are supposed to fly Saturday to Fort Lauderdale to cruise Sunday to Barcelona -- where a first case has just been diagnosed -- arriving March 13, and flying immediately to Florence -- where there is currently one patient-- for a 4-week stay. But that patient returned from China TWENTY days ago, and has probably been hob-nobbing his way through Florence since then. I expect many more cases.
> 
> I suspect that DW is going to refuse to go. We've agreed we can decide Thursday or possibly Friday. She's probably right in that Florence will probably develop lots of cases just like Lombardy, resulting in closure of most of the places tourists go. We keep seeing that the illness isn't really very bad, but then realize that we're now in the at-risk age group ... "elderly," they call it ... even though we still think we're 32. For her, every  ordinary chest cold turns into a month-long misery, so she really wants to avoid getting sick.
> 
> I want to go, partly because of the sunk cost -- Everything's on Chase Sapphire, but I doubt we'll get anything back from them unless a government says we can't come BEFORE the scheduled date. AirBnB has a similar policy -- refund if you're not permitted to go. But also, I've spent so many hours arranging everything, it's hard to give up on all that work.
> 
> On the other hand, consider arriving in Barcelona and finding a hostile health environment there. I could lie to Royal Caribbean and tell them we've been hanging out with people from Milan all week. I'm not that type of guy, and I'm not there yet, but I wonder if they'd require proof. (They'll cancel and refund to anyone who's been to Lombardy, or has been in contact with anyone from there, in the last 15 days.)
> 
> 
> Grr.  More details as they emerge ....



We're not going.

DW is too ill at ease. The timing is just wrong, and the lack of certainty about lots of things, like incubation period and can you get it again, is huge. She says she'd be OK going on the cruise and mostly staying on the balcony reading -- she loves the ocean -- but then getting in a plane with who-knows-who for 12 hours home is out of the question.

She is usually the "sail" in our relationship -- but her gut is rarely wrong.

We're due in Florence on March 13.  If Italy isn't closed by then, I'm going to ask the AirBnB host, who has 200 properties, to let us reschedule for the fall, or some after-crisis time.


----------



## x3 skier

This has had zero affect on my plans.

Cheers


----------



## MULTIZ321

'The only type of travel insurance' you need if you're traveling during the coronavirus outbreak.










						'The only type of travel insurance' you need if you're traveling during the coronavirus outbreak
					

If you have plane tickets to a coronavirus-afflicted destination, some kinds of travel insurance won't help. Here's what you need to know before you buy.




					grow.acorns.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

A dog in Hong Kong has tested 'weak positive' for coronavirus


https://fortune.com/2020/02/27/coronavirus-dog-hong-kong/


Richard


----------



## Passepartout

pedro47 said:


> I want to visit Hawaii in July, praying this virus will be eradicated by May 30,2020.


Not gonna happen, Amigo. It's decision time.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Nigeria confirms first coronavirus case in sub-Saharan Africa 










						Nigeria confirms first coronavirus case in sub-Saharan Africa - VIDEO
					

The case is an Italian citizen who works in Nigeria and returned from Milan earlier this week.




					www.nation.co.ke
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coronavirus Concerns Prompt PACFLEET to Impose 14-Day Gap Between Port Visits 










						Coronavirus Concerns Prompt PACFLEET to Impose 14-Day Gap Between Port Visits - USNI News
					

The U.S. Pacific Fleet has ordered all ships and afloat units in the 7th Fleet area of responsibility to remain at sea for 14 days between port visits, a quarantining restriction intended to limit transmission and exposure to the coronavirus, a Navy official said Thursday. “We’ve directed 7th...




					news.usni.org
				





Richard


----------



## Panina

My other half who really isn’t spooked by the virus and says he will continue doing what he does until we are told not to just told me he thinks we should cancel our vacation in March to Marco Island.  Not because of the virus but because how the stock market is reacting to the virus.  He feels better to lose the mfs then spend lots more money.


----------



## MULTIZ321

First case of coronavirus confirmed in New Zealand.










						First case of coronavirus confirmed in New Zealand
					

A person who recently travelled to Iran has become the first confirmed case of coronavirus in New Zealand.




					www.news.com.au
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

New coronavirus cluster at company in Science Park II with 4 staff infected, including 2 new cases confirmed.










						New coronavirus cluster at company in Science Park II with 4 staff infected, including 2 new cases announced
					

The two new cases announced on Friday (Feb 28) are linked to Wizlearn Technologies, an e-learning solutions company. Two of the earlier cases are also linked to the same firm.. Read more at straitstimes.com.




					www.straitstimes.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

I am still planning to travel this year.    We have a trip to the Big Island of Hawaii in May,  and I am currently working on putting together a business trip to Poland for April.

I am monitoring the news to see how things progress.  For Hawaii we are traveling with friends, and my wife thinks they may back out if it get much worse.   I decided this morning to research how canceling or moving the HGV reservation works... 

I am not as concerned with the business trip, as my employers pays, and I will make changeable reservations.


----------



## PamMo

Mexico announced its first two cases in Mexico City and the state of Sinaloa. Both men had recently been in Northern Italy.









						Mexico confirms first 2 cases of coronavirus
					

Mexico's assistant health secretary says the country now has two confirmed cases of the new coronavirus




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## MULTIZ321

Photos of deserted, nearly empty airports around the world show how coronavirus has decimated air
Travel.










						Photos of deserted, nearly empty airports around the world show how coronavirus has decimated air travel
					

The International Air Transport Association has predicted a $29.3 billion loss in passenger revenue this year because of COVID-19.




					www.businessinsider.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

U.S. Navy Coronavirus Quarantine Gould Get Ugly.










						U.S. Navy Coronavirus Quarantine Could Get Ugly
					

“If your goal is to spread the virus, that’s probably a very good thing to do.”




					www.thedailybeast.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Bothell Patient Tests Negative For Coronavirus.










						Bothell Patient Tests Negative For Coronavirus
					

Health officials have ruled out the COVID-19 virus after an illness prompted a precautionary closure of Bothell High School this week.




					patch.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Alaska Airlines suspends change and cancellation fees amid coronavirus worries.










						Alaska Airlines suspends change and cancellation fees amid coronavirus worries
					

The suspension covers new bookings as of Thursday, extending through March 12  for travel through June 1.




					www.adn.com
				





Richard


----------



## Panina

This just shows even with testing, still spreading
https://m.jpost.com/Israel-News/Inf...public-places-before-being-quarantined-619232


----------



## Talent312

As long as the carriers are willing to transport, I'm willing to travel.
I just won't let anyone breathe on me, if I can help it.
,


----------



## CO skier

Panina said:


> My other half who really isn’t spooked by the virus and says he will continue doing what he does until we are told not to just told me he thinks we should cancel our vacation in March to Marco Island.  Not because of the virus but because how the stock market is reacting to the virus.  He feels better to lose the mfs then spend lots more money.


There is an investment adage:

_Sell to the sleeping point._ —if you are troubled by an investment but still desire to hang onto it, sell just enough so that you can feel that you’ve ‘dealt’ with the anxiety and can calmly sleep at night, but you’ve kept enough to feel comfortable with what you have left.

Someone needs to sell to the "vacationing" point.

The stock market has sold off just back to where it was the beginning of December, 2019.  Spend the money you would have for vacation before the selloff, sell that amount of stock and put it in a money fund.  When the market sells off another 10-15%, put the money back into your stock holdings, and you would have had a "free" vacation versus just leaving everything as it is and waiting for the 10-15% sell down from here.

If past is prologue, market selloffs of this magnitude last at least one or two years (four years, in the case of the 2008 bear market).  Maybe sell two years worth of vacation expenses and put it in a money fund.

Life is too short to miss out on vacations due to inevitable market selloffs.


----------



## Passepartout

Talent312 said:


> As long as the carriers are willing to transport, I'm willing to travel.
> I just won't let anyone breathe on me, if I can help it.


This is my DWs attitude. I brought up 'what if Celebrity or Italy's gov't won't let us off in ports of the ship can't stop?' to her. She said that if they cancel the cruise we'll get our money back. I'm a little more cautious, and would be willing to cancel now. She has promoted this cruise to her son and his wife, and going means a lot to her. Cancelling right now seems out of her field of view.

I think that the thing that's sorely needed is more information, and of course that's the one thing that's absent.

Decisions, decisions, decisions. . . .


----------



## klpca

Well, CDC has Italy at stage 3 - no non-necessary travel. My daughters travel insurance still doesn't cover anything. And now she's getting pressure from co-workers to cancel her trip. Ugh. She'd be out about $4k.


----------



## CO skier

Talent312 said:


> As long as the carriers are willing to transport, I'm willing to travel.
> I just won't let anyone breathe on me, if I can help it.


General rule on an airplane, because of the limited air circulation, is that, "If someone sneezes, everyone on the plane gets exposed."  As a frequent traveler, that has been my experience.

I avoid air travel from November 1 to mid-March every year due to this.  Maybe it is just coincidence, but every time I fly during this time, I catch a cold or the flu.


----------



## MULTIZ321

New case of coronavirus reported in Santa Clara County.










						New case of coronavirus reported in Santa Clara County - The San Francisco Examiner
					

Infection second this week in Bay Area not linked to travel



					www.sfexaminer.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Here are airlines waiving fees for canceling, changing flights because of coronavirus.




			https://www.newsobserver.com/news/nation-world/national/article240743976.html
		

.


Richard


----------



## jabberwocky

I've had two work trips to Shenzhen cancelled so far this year (one in Feb and another in for next week).  I suspect my April trip to Shenzhen and Shanghai will also get cancelled.  A May trip to Shenzhen is still on at the moment.

Otherwise I'm still planning to go to Orlando later this month with the family, a solo weekend trip to Vegas at the end of April.  Rio and Sao Paulo are still on for May and I'm really looking forward to Maui in late June/early July for our 20th wedding anniversary.

Death rates for this are extremely low - I'm in reasonably good health.  Yes - it will suck when I get it, but to be honest I'm more worried about potential 14 day quarantines than coronavirus.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Cruise ship crew pepper spray brawling passengers over feared mutiny.










						Cruise ship crew pepper spray brawling passengers over feared mutiny
					

Angry passengers began fighting on board the MSC Meraviglia which had been denied permission to dock at three Caribbean ports over fears the vessel was carrying coronovirus patients.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

South Korea reported a record 800 newcases of coronavirus in a single day and the vast majority are linked to a religious cult.










						South Korea reported a record 800 new cases of coronavirus in a single day — and the vast majority are linked to a religious cult
					

Vice health minister Kim Kang-lip told a briefing that it was a "critical moment" in the country's COVID-19 crisis.




					www.businessinsider.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

MAP: which countries Have CDC Travel Advisories Because Of Coronavirus.










						MAP: Which Countries Have CDC Travel Advisories Because Of Coronavirus
					

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention has issued warnings for several countries because of the outbreak. Our map highlights the areas of concern.




					www.npr.org
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Mexico confirms three coronavirus cases in three men returned from Italy.







						Mexico confirms three coronavirus cases in three men returned from Italy
					

CHINA-HEALTH/MEXICO (UPDATE 6):UPDATE 6-Mexico confirms three coronavirus cases in three men returned from Italy




					news.trust.org
				





Richard


----------



## mdurette

Air Transat kicked a family off a plane after their daughter started coughing, as airlines tighten measures against coronavirus
		


In line with the topic of this thread.....this family was certainly impacted.


----------



## Panina

mdurette said:


> Air Transat kicked a family off a plane after their daughter started coughing, as airlines tighten measures against coronavirus
> 
> 
> 
> In line with the topic of this thread.....this family was certainly impacted.


That is the risk with traveling if it is not by car.  You might not be able to get home.  Fear and precautions will impact those that only have a cold, flu, etc not necessarily the coronavirus.


----------



## "Roger"

CO skier said:


> General rule on an airplane, because of the limited air circulation, is that, "If someone sneezes, everyone on the plane gets exposed."


I'll start by saying that coronavirus is a different animal, so I will admit, with regard to this particular disease, as far as I am concerned, all bets are off.

On the other hand, while airplanes recirculate air, the claim that if one person is ill on a plane then everyone will be exposed is a myth. The planes have very efficient HEPA filters, and, the air is more likely to be more disease free than many other places (your office, for example, or certainly any school room). See the attached link...

Link

What is really bad in an airplane is when the person seated behind you has a hacking cough.There is no escape. I have had this happen more often than I like to think.


----------



## MULTIZ321

First coronavirus death in the US reported in Washington state.










						First coronavirus death in the US reported in Washington state
					

The first reported US Covid-19 death comes as 800 new cases were confirmed in South Korea.




					www.vox.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Everything You Need to Know About Canceling Your Travel Plans Because of Coronavirus.










						Everything You Need to Know About Canceling Your Travel Plans Because of Coronavirus
					

With cases currently reported in every continent except Antarctica, the coronavirus has become a terrifying reality. And although only specific strains of the




					www.popsugar.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Italy's coronavirus cases soar to more than 1100 as top US agency says cancel all travel.










						Italy's coronavirus cases soar to more than 1100 as top US agency says cancel all travel
					

America's top public health agency has told US citizens they should not travel to any part of Italy, in a fresh blow to its struggling economy.




					www.smh.com.au
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Cruise ship returns to Port Everglades early after hundreds of passengers fall ill.










						Cruise ship returns to Port Everglades early after hundreds of passengers fall ill
					

A cruise ship's journey was cut short after several passengers and crew members became ill.




					www.local10.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coronavirus: Nation's first cluster of illnesses reported in Seattle area.










						Coronavirus: Nation’s first cluster and death reported in Seattle area; Santa Clara County also adds new case
					

The coronavirus’ deadly spread across the globe took an ominous turn Saturday, with the United States recording its first death and a Seattle-area long-term health care facility scrambling to…




					www.mercurynews.com
				





Richard


----------



## Passepartout

MULTIZ321 said:


> Cruise ship returns to Port Everglades early after hundreds of passengers fall ill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruise ship returns to Port Everglades early after hundreds of passengers fall ill
> 
> 
> A cruise ship's journey was cut short after several passengers and crew members became ill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.local10.com


This was due to norovirus, NOT Covid-19.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

MULTIZ321 said:


> Coronavirus: Nation's first cluster of illnesses reported in Seattle area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus: Nation’s first cluster and death reported in Seattle area; Santa Clara County also adds new case
> 
> 
> The coronavirus’ deadly spread across the globe took an ominous turn Saturday, with the United States recording its first death and a Seattle-area long-term health care facility scrambling to…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mercurynews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard


Unless this is a spate of false positives, IMO we need to admit that Pandora's box is opened.  Cases are occurring in individuals who have no apparent connections with or exposures to known infected areas.  At this point, attempts to quarantine or limit the spread are probably futile.  Those efforts should now be directed toward diagnosis and treatment instead of containment.  But that's probably not a politically acceptable response, so we will continue to engage in futile efforts. 

My take is that this will become the latest world disease pandemic - more virulent that what people currently living can recall, but actually pretty mild in the overall history of homo sapiens.  I know this might sound harsh or insensitive, but it's pretty minor in comparison with diseases such as smallpox, polio, and measles.  As this viral strain becomes entrenched, within one to two years, vaccines will be developed that will provide a level of protection, though there will always be recurring outbreaks because viruses readily mutate. 

***********

I guess this is a plea for some perspective.  Nature does not give us a "safe world", and IMHO too many people believe that a "risk-free" life is some kind of human right. 

It's interesting how societal attitudes change.  I'm an OF - I was born in 1951.  When I was a boy, parents wanted their children to contract mumps, red measles, German measles, and chicken pox before third or fourth grade. Because contracting those diseases before puberty conferred immunity and the course of the disease in children was much less severe.  My mother was extremely concerned because I never contracted mumps or German measles.  

Tetanus and diphtheria.  And rabies.  When my parents grew up, contracting one of those diseases had high fatality. Tetanus and rabies was close to 100%, and as a parent you could only stand by as  your child experienced an excruciatingly painful death. I remember having some puncture wounds as a child (e.g., stepping on a board with a rusty nail), and my parents freaked out because that was the type of wound that too often led to death.

Polio!!!  When polio vaccines were developed, families couldn't get their children immunized as soon as possible.  Because the alternative was usually an iron lung. The best possible outcome was a disability similar to FDR.


----------



## WVBaker

Coronavirus Disease 2019 and Influenza 2019-2020
					

Although a great deal of attention has been given to the coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) epidemic, it is most severe in one area of China and appears to have limited clinical ramifications outside of that region. Lost in the discussion about COVID-19 is the fact that the US is experiencing a...




					jamanetwork.com
				




"Lost in the discussion about COVID-19 is the fact that the US is experiencing a severe influenza season that has already resulted in *more than 16 000 deaths*."

"In general, wearing masks in public *does not* prevent people from getting the disease"

That's from, *The Journal of the American Medical Association,* not some government agency. However, keep the mass hysteria flowing. Which part of,you have a far greater chance of dying from the flu is it you don't understand. But keep buying those masks after all, you're making some companies very rich.

Now, go back to your sheltering and stocking up due to the fact the end is near as you see it.


----------



## Panina

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Unless this is a spate of false positives, IMO we need to admit that Pandora's box is opened.  Cases are occurring in individuals who have no apparent connections with or exposures to known infected areas.  At this point, attempts to quarantine or limit the spread are probably futile.  Those efforts should now be directed toward diagnosis and treatment instead of containment.  But that's probably not a politically acceptable response, so we will continue to engage in futile efforts.
> 
> My take is that this will become the latest world disease pandemic - more virulent that what people currently living can recall, but actually pretty mild in the overall history of homo sapiens.  I know this might sound harsh or insensitive, but it's pretty minor in comparison with diseases such as smallpox, polio, and measles.  As this viral strain becomes entrenched, within one to two years, vaccines will be developed that will provide a level of protection, though there will always be recurring outbreaks because viruses readily mutate.
> 
> ***********
> 
> I guess this is a plea for some perspective.  Nature does not give us a "safe world", and IMHO too many people believe that a "risk-free" life is some kind of human right.
> 
> It's interesting how societal attitudes change.  I'm an OF - I was born in 1951.  When I was a boy, parents wanted their children to contract mumps, red measles, German measles, and chicken pox before third or fourth grade. Because contracting those diseases before puberty conferred immunity and the course of the disease in children was much less severe.  My mother was extremely concerned because I never contracted mumps or German measles.
> 
> Tetanus and diphtheria.  And rabies.  When my parents grew up, contracting one of those diseases had high fatality. Tetanus and rabies was close to 100%, and as a parent you could only stand by as  your child experienced an excruciatingly painful death. I remember having some puncture wounds as a child (e.g., stepping on a board with a rusty nail), and my parents freaked out because that was the type of wound that too often led to death.
> 
> Polio!!!  When polio vaccines were developed, families couldn't get their children immunized as soon as possible.  Because the alternative was usually an iron lung. The best possible outcome was a disability similar to FDR.


The Pandora box was open weeks ago imo.  We are now seeing those that are getting very sick. I wouldn’t be surprise if thousands of us are carriers.  There was no way to contain it unless we closed all borders and allowed no flights to enter the country.  It is all over the world.  Why would anyone think we would be immune from it spreading to the USA?


----------



## MULTIZ321

COVID-19: Singapore confirms four new cases; three linked to Wizlearn Technologies cluster.










						COVID-19: Singapore confirms four new cases, including Myanmar and Japan nationals
					

The Ministry of Health (MOH) on Sunday (1 March) confirmed four new cases of the COVID-19 coronavirus in Singapore. Of these, three are linked to the cluster at Wizlearn Technologies. Contact tracing is underway for the remaining case to establish any links to previous cases or travel history to...




					sg.news.yahoo.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coronavirus latest: Cases on the rise in Germany.










						Coronavirus latest: Cases on the rise in Germany | DW | 01.03.2020
					

Italy has pledged over €3 billion to fight COVID-19, while the US, Australia and Thailand confirmed their first deaths. Cases in Germany are on the rise. Follow the latest from DW here.




					m.dw.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

US coronavirus cases jumps to 71; West Coast is hardest hit.










						US coronavirus cases jump to 71, West Coast is hardest hit
					

The number of coronavirus cases in the US stood at 71 early Sunday, according to the Center for Disease Control officials. The majority of those cases — 44 — were patients who caught th…




					nypost.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Virus fears close down France's Louvre Museum.











						Virus fears close down France's Louvre Museum
					

PARIS (AP) — The spreading coronavirus epidemic  shut down France's Louvre Museum on Sunday, with workers who guard its trove of artworks fearful of being contaminated by the museum's flow of...




					apnews.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

These Airlines Will Let You Change Your Flight For Free Because of Coronavirus.










						These Airlines Will Let You Change Your Flight For Free Because of Coronavirus
					

On Tuesday I’m supposed to be flying to the Maldives. I say “supposed to” because on Friday I found out that my flight to the country had been canceled by the airline, thanks to the two-hour layover I was going to have in South Korea, currently one of the areas heavily impacted by COVID-19 aka...




					lifehacker.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

United Airlines Offers Pilots a Month Off on Reduced Pay as it Drastically Reduces Schedule.










						United Airlines Offers Pilots a Month Off on Reduced Pay as it Drastically Reduces Schedule
					

United Airlines is set to offer some of its roughly 13,100 pilots the whole month of April off on reduced pay after the Chicago headquartered airline culled schedules, especially to Asia, because of the Coronavirus crisis. United could be the worst impacted U.S. airline because of the virus...




					www.paddleyourownkanoo.com
				





Richard


----------



## goaliedave

Will ts companies copy airlines and waive cancellation penalties?

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout

I just posted this in the Cruising TUGgers thread, but in case you don't follow that, here are the various cruise lines' responses to the virus through about May, including cancellations, re-routing, etc. https://www.cruisecritic.com/news/5016/


----------



## CO skier

"Roger" said:


> I'll start by saying that coronavirus is a different animal, so I will admit, with regard to this particular disease, as far as I am concerned, all bets are off.
> 
> On the other hand, while airplanes recirculate air, the claim that if one person is ill on a plane then everyone will be exposed is a myth. The planes have very efficient HEPA filters, and, the air is more likely to be more disease free than many other places (your office, for example, or certainly any school room). See the attached link...
> 
> Link
> 
> What is really bad in an airplane is when the person seated behind you has a hacking cough.There is no escape. I have had this happen more often than I like to think.


Sadly, there were two times in my career when I had to fly with a hacking cough.  It was embarrassing.

When someone coughs or sneezes, how many people (not everyone) and surfaces (not every surface) are exposed to the microscopic droplets before reaching the airplane's filtration system?

Airplanes during the winter months are flying petri dishes.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Two dozen new cases of Coronavirus were reported in the US over the weekend.











						6 people have died from novel coronavirus in the US as cases nationwide surge
					

More than 100 people across the country have been infected. So far, all deaths within the US have been in Washington state.




					www.cnn.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Travelers will face new restrictions and Cancellations as coronavirus cases grow in the US.










						Travelers will face new restrictions and cancellations as coronavirus cases grow in the US
					

Travelers entering the United States will face new protocols as cases of novel coronavirus grow around the world.




					www.cnn.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Adviser to Iran's Supreme Leader dies after contracting coronavirus.










						Adviser to Iran's Supreme Leader dies after contracting coronavirus
					

An adviser to Iranian Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei has died after contracting the novel coronavirus, state radio said on Monday.




					www.cnn.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Scotland confirms first case of coronavirus.










						Scotland confirms first case of coronavirus
					

Scotland has confirmed its first case of coronavirus.  The Scottish Government said on Sunday that a Tayside resident, who recently travelled from Italy, has become the first person in the nation to be diagnosed with Covid-19 The person, who has not been named, has been admitted to hospital and...




					www.standard.co.uk
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

COVID-19 has now reached Indonesia, President Joko Widodo confirms.










						Coronavirus COVID-19 has now reached Indonesia, President Joko Widodo confirms - ABC News
					

Indonesia records its first two cases of COVID-19, after a mother and daughter who were in contact with an infected Japanese citizen tested positive for the coronavirus.




					mobile.abc.net.au
				



.


Richard


----------



## geist1223

We noticed that children do not seem to be coming down with this virus.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Six dead ot Coronavirus in Seattle area, U.S. officials scramble to prepare for more cases.










						Six dead of coronavirus in Seattle area, U.S. officials scramble to prepare for more cases
					

Six people in the Seattle area have died of illness caused by the new coronaviru...




					www.reuters.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Cruise Lines Banning Passengers, Issuing Health
Screenings, but Continue to Sail Amid Coronavirus.










						Cruise Lines Banning Passengers, Issuing Health Screenings, but Continue to Sail Amid Coronavirus
					

Cruise Lines Banning Passengers Amid Coronavirus




					www.yahoo.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Major cruise line association announces new protocols for members amid coronavirus
outbreak.










						Major cruise line association announces new protocols for members amid coronavirus outbreak
					

Cruise Lines International Association (CLIA) announced Thursday that it would be adopting enhanced screening measures to protect its passengers, crew, and the global residents who may interact with those passengers and crew.




					www.foxnews.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## VacationForever

Princess Cruises is cursed.  With the first death in California, it is traced back to a Princess cruise.  Now that cruise ship has passengers and crew showing symptoms and it is being held at sea.  As though they did not learn from the mistake of holding people on board the cruise ship in Japan.









						Cruise ship being held off at sea so authorities can test for coronavirus | CNN
					

As officials around the country urged local communities to think about ways to stop the novel coronavirus from spreading, California authorities said Wednesday that a person who died from Covid-19 had recently been on a cruise.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## geekette

VacationForever said:


> Thank you. So what is the true story then...


I don't know.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Cruise ship with sick passengers to dock in San Francisco makes residents uneasy.










						Cruise ship with sick passengers to dock in San Francisco makes residents uneasy
					

The idea of a cruise ship with sick passengers docking in San Francisco is striking a nerve.




					www.kron4.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coronavirus: Grand Princess Cutting Voyage Short, Returning To SF.










						Coronavirus: Grand Princess Cutting Voyage Short, Returning To SF
					

UPDATED: The first Californian to die from COVID-19 was exposed to the virus on the ship, as was a Sonoma County coronavirus patient.




					patch.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## Heterodymus

We planned on having a vacation to Italy this month but now its all gone down the drain.


----------



## Passepartout

Heterodymus said:


> We planned on having a vacation to Italy this month but now its all gone down the drain.


I feel our Summer Italian cruise slipping away as well. But Hey! we can always use our drive-to timeshares!


----------



## geekette

I'm sorry.  I haven't made it to Italy and would be crushed to have a big trip cancelled.


----------



## CPNY

klpca said:


> Well, CDC has Italy at stage 3 - no non-necessary travel. My daughters travel insurance still doesn't cover anything. And now she's getting pressure from co-workers to cancel her trip. Ugh. She'd be out about $4k.


Is the airline offering anything? Free change? Hopefully she won’t lose airfare. If she booked refundable room she may be ok.


----------



## CPNY

geist1223 said:


> We noticed that children do not seem to be coming down with this virus.


Seems like Most of the deaths are coming from the aging population..... not to be a conspiracy theorist but........ many different conclusions why that may be.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

Two Canadian insurance companies have stopped covering coronavirus trip cancellations.  They say coronavirus is now a "known issue" so cancellation coverage no longer applies.


			https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/coronavirus-manulife-tugo-travel-insurance-1.5486117
		


Also, two persons in Toronto have told me they had to cancel trips to Italy because their employers insisted they enter 14-day home monitoring before they return to work.


----------



## PigsDad

CPNY said:


> *Most of the aging population is dying from this virus.....*


Please provide any _*verified *_references for your claim.

Here's a link, _with references_, that shows the death rate is only barely above double-digits for those _*above *_80 years old.  Also, the death rate is highly correlated to those with serious pre-existing conditions.  For those w/o pre-existing conditions, the death rate is only 0.9%.








						Coronavirus Age, Sex, Demographics  (COVID-19) - Worldometer
					

Age, sex, demographic characteristics such as pre-existing conditions, of coronavirus cases of patients infected with COVID-19 and deaths, as observed in studies on the virus outbreak originating from Wuhan, China




					www.worldometers.info
				




Statements like this is why there is so much misinformation and paranoia out there, IMO.  Personally, I think spreading this type of misinformation is more dangerous than the actual disease.

Kurt


----------



## geist1223

I think a more correct statement is: "Most of the people dying from the Coronavirus are elderly with other serious health issues."


----------



## CPNY

PigsDad said:


> Please provide any _*verified *_references for your claim.
> 
> Here's a link, _with references_, that shows the death rate is only barely above double-digits for those _*above *_80 years old.  Also, the death rate is highly correlated to those with serious pre-existing conditions.  For those w/o pre-existing conditions, the death rate is only 0.9%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus Age, Sex, Demographics  (COVID-19) - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Age, sex, demographic characteristics such as pre-existing conditions, of coronavirus cases of patients infected with COVID-19 and deaths, as observed in studies on the virus outbreak originating from Wuhan, China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statements like this is why there is so much misinformation and paranoia out there, IMO.  Personally, I think spreading this type of misinformation is more dangerous than the actual disease.
> 
> Kurt


I’ll re word my statement.......seems that most of the deaths are coming from the aging population. Which is what I meant to say. My verified references is in your post.


----------



## CPNY

geist1223 said:


> I think a more correct statement is: "Most of the people dying from the Coronavirus are elderly with other serious health issues."


Yes yes correct that’s what I meant. I will edit.


----------



## PigsDad

CPNY said:


> Yes yes correct that’s what I meant. I will edit.


Ok, thank you for that correction.  Sorry, I just reacted to the words as they were originally written, and I am sensitive to all of the misinformation that is out there and being propagated by the "news" outlets which just causes unnecessary panics, etc.

Kurt


----------



## CPNY

PigsDad said:


> Ok, thank you for that correction.  Sorry, I just reacted to the words as they were originally written, and I am sensitive to all of the misinformation that is out there and being propagated by the "news" outlets which just causes unnecessary panics, etc.
> 
> Kurt


I completely understand. I work in the healthcare industry so I completely understand what you’re referring to with misinformation. As someone with aging family members that part concerns me, however, I’m really hoping this is overhyped and not completely under reported. Mutating airborne viruses are alarming, apparently it has mutated into what experts are claiming to be a weaker strain? Don’t hold it against me if I’m wrong, I just heard that on the news in passing. Either way, as of now the flu is much more dangerous. Imagine if we went into this frenzy every flu season!


----------



## geekette

PigsDad said:


> Ok, thank you for that correction.  Sorry, I just reacted to the words as they were originally written, and I am sensitive to all of the misinformation that is out there and being propagated by the "news" outlets which just causes unnecessary panics, etc.
> 
> Kurt


No worries, Kurt, you are not the only very literal person around here.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coronavirus is Now Being Transmitted Between People in The UK. Here's What That Means..










						Coronavirus Is Now Being Transmitted Between People In The UK. Here’s What That Means.
					

Update: An older patient in Berkshire has become the first person to die of COVID-19, the government announced late on Thursday.




					www.buzzfeed.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Washington county recommends all 2.2M residents to work from home, tells over 60's to stay indoors.









						Washington county recommends all 2.2M residents to work from home, tells over 60's to stay indoors
					

A Washington state county, where 31 coronavirus cases and 9 deaths have been reported, has advised its 2.2 million residents to work from home to help slow the spread of the infectious disease, and further urged everyone over 60 to stay indoors.




					www.foxnews.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Air Canada and WestJet waiving fees to change flights because of coronavirus.










						Canada’s largest airlines waiving fees to change flights because of coronavirus
					

TORONTO - Canada's two largest airlines are waiving change fees in light of concerns about the novel coronavirus.




					www.thestar.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

CORONAVIRUS IN US: GRAND PRINCESS CRUISE SHIP IS HELD OFF CALIFORNIA COAST FOR
VIRUS TESTING.










						Coronavirus in US: Grand Princess cruise ship is held off California coast for virus testing
					

The Grand Princess has a capacity of 3,650 passengers and crew but the cruise line did not immediately disclose how many people were aboard.




					abc7chicago.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Number of confirmed coronavirus cases jumps to
70 in Washington State.




			https://www.thenewstribune.com/news/local/article240926161.html
		

.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

235 Canadians among 3,500 passengers on cruise ship quarantined over coronavirus fears
I CBC News.




			https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/grand-princess-canadians-virus-1.5487485
		

.


Richard


----------



## CaliGirl08

MULTIZ321 said:


> CORONAVIRUS IN US: GRAND PRINCESS CRUISE SHIP IS HELD OFF CALIFORNIA COAST FOR
> VIRUS TESTING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus in US: Grand Princess cruise ship is held off California coast for virus testing
> 
> 
> The Grand Princess has a capacity of 3,650 passengers and crew but the cruise line did not immediately disclose how many people were aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7chicago.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard


The cruise ship went to Hawaii..... we are leaving to Hawaii this weekend.


----------



## Luanne

So far none of our plans have changed.  I did get an email from Viking Cruises saying that if we wanted to cancel our upcoming river cruise we would get a refund of a credit to travel at another time.  Since our river cruise isn't until May 2021 I decided not to take their offer.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coronavirus test kits flown to cruise ship idled off San Francisco.










						Coronavirus test kits flown to cruise ship idled off San Francisco
					

Coronavirus test kits were delivered at sea on Thursday to an ocean liner barred...




					www.reuters.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Watch flight traffic literally disappear from the skies as the coronavirus hits travel demand.










						Watch flight traffic literally disappear from the skies as the coronavirus hits travel demand
					

Data from Flightradar24 shows air traffic volume has significantly decreased to and from China’s 50 busiest airports.




					www.fastcompany.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

50 Marin cruise passengers exposed to coronavirus.










						50 Marin cruise passengers exposed to coronavirus
					

Two have been hospitalized in Marin with respiratory symptoms. Public health officials are trying to track down the rest.




					www.mercurynews.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

3 Cases Of Coronavirus Confirmed In Maryland, Gov. Hogan Declares State Of Emergency.










						3 Cases Of Coronavirus Confirmed In Maryland, Gov. Hogan Declares State Of Emergency
					

Health officials have confirmed the first three positive cases of coronavirus in Maryland.




					baltimore.cbslocal.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Families Condemn Cornavirus Response After 9 Die At Nursing Home.










						Families Condemn Cornavirus Response After 9 Die At Nursing Home
					

Families say they still don't know when their relatives will be tested for the coronavirus or what will happen to them based on the results.




					patch.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Photos show wile speaking to husband at Washington care home window.










						Photos show wife speaking to husband at Washington care home window
					

In the heartwrenching photos, Dorothy Campbell, 88, is seen peering through the glass at her husband Gene, 89, who is trapped inside the Life Care Center in Kirkland, Washington State.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



.


Richard


----------



## goaliedave

CaliGirl08 said:


> The cruise ship went to Hawaii..... we are leaving to Hawaii this weekend.


Saw a cruise ship docked in Kauai today as i golfed near the Marriott Kauai Beach Club.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## queenofthehive

MULTIZ321 said:


> Photos show wile speaking to husband at Washington care home window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos show wife speaking to husband at Washington care home window
> 
> 
> In the heartwrenching photos, Dorothy Campbell, 88, is seen peering through the glass at her husband Gene, 89, who is trapped inside the Life Care Center in Kirkland, Washington State.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Richard


That is just too heartbreaking..... While I appreciate all your posts, that one is just too sad.


----------



## MULTIZ321

At sea: Passengers off California await virus test results.










						At sea: Passengers off California await virus test results
					

SAN FRANCISCO (AP) — Passengers on a cruise ship off the California coast were instructed to stay in their cabins as they awaited test results Friday that could show whether the coronavirus is...




					apnews.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## klpca

Well, if you are going to - or through - French Polynesia, this ought to be fun. A medical clearance certificate no older than 5 days old. I just saw this on the Tradewinds Facebook page. 








						French Polynesia Medical Certificate Requirement Effective March 9, 2020
					

Better have medical certificate ready if you plan to visit on transit in French Polynesia.




					loyaltylobby.com


----------



## MULTIZ321

Before-and-after satellite images show how the coronavirus has emptied global landmarks, from Mecca's Grand Mosque to Tiananmen Square.










						Before-and-after satellite images show how the coronavirus has emptied global landmarks, from Mecca's Grand Mosque to Tiananmen Square
					

The coronavirus epidemic has prompted many people to avoid busy places and halt their travel plans, especially in places like China, Iran, and Italy.




					www.businessinsider.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## Passepartout

After discussion with our grown 'kids'- traveling companions for this Summer's Italy cruise, and out of an abundance of caution, we've made the command decision to cancel the trip. Alex, the SIL, who works for Microsoft, in Redmond/Kirkland, WA- has been sent home to work for 3 weeks. Microsoft is paying their hourly employees, telling them that 'their job' is to stay inside until called back to work.

We are fully trip insured, and have asked our doc's to sign off on recommending we don't travel- which will trigger the insurance claim. We'will be out the cost of the insurance, but that was sunk money whether we travel or not.

So I guess this answers the question posed by the header of this thread! Yep, coronavirus wreaked havoc on our plans.

Those 'Drive-To' Time Share vacations are looking better all the time!

Jim


----------



## Ironwood

The major Canadian travel insurers as of yesterday will no longer include coverage for trips cancelled due to Covid-19 travel advisories or just personal concerns.  Covid-19 is now a 'known' event just like 'pre existing' and not eligible as a trip cancellation excuse!


----------



## Passepartout

Ironwood said:


> The major Canadian travel insurers as of yesterday will no longer include coverage for trips cancelled due to Covid-19 travel advisories or just personal concerns.  Covid-19 is now a 'known' event just like 'pre existing' and not eligible as a trip cancellation excuse!


US travel insurers made that change effective (iirc) January 19th. Yep, one cannot can be reimbursed for cancellation without medical recommendation.


----------



## Rolltydr

Don’t you love it when insurance companies charge you premiums but then refuse to cover what you bought the insurance for?

(Retired from Insurance company.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever

Passepartout said:


> After discussion with our grown 'kids'- traveling companions for this Summer's Italy cruise, and out of an abundance of caution, we've made the command decision to cancel the trip. Alex, the SIL, who works for Microsoft, in Redmond/Kirkland, WA- has been sent home to work for 3 weeks. Microsoft is paying their hourly employees, telling them that 'their job' is to stay inside until called back to work.
> 
> We are fully trip insured, and have asked our doc's to sign off on recommending we don't travel- which will trigger the insurance claim. We'will be out the cost of the insurance, but that was sunk money whether we travel or not.
> 
> So I guess this answers the question posed by the header of this thread! Yep, coronavirus wreaked havoc on our plans.
> 
> Those 'Drive-To' Time Share vacations are looking better all the time!
> 
> Jim


Will you please report back whether insurance approves the claim based on your doc's note to advise not to travel?


----------



## Passepartout

VacationForever said:


> Will you please report back whether insurance approves the claim based on your doc's note to advise not to travel?


Sure. That's exactly how it worked when we cancelled another Italy trip (are we jinxed for Italy?) a month after my Germany adventure with emergency heart procedure in 2018. You start a claim with your travel insurance carrier, and they will send you the form to have your doctor fill out (or you fill it out and the doc simply signs it- to save them some time). It's pretty straight forward.


----------



## mdurette

I made the decision last night that I was going to cancel our trip to Disneyland and Cruise from CA.    If we were local, I probably would not have done it, but living on the east coast seemed to just add to the concern...being so far away from home.     I didn't officially cancel anything and thought I would let the week play out to see if anything happens that would cause me not to loose the money for the cruise.    But, Disney just announced they will allow cancellations with a 100% credit to use for future cruise in the next 12 months.     Hotel was booked with Marriott points, those are back in my account.    Air was booked with Chase points.....may be eating that, but it is only $600.    Thanks DCL!   

Now....what to do with those 2 weeks I was planning on being away!   I still may go somewhere, but needs to be closer to home


----------



## Steve Fatula

Not changing any plans. No havoc here.


----------



## VacationForever

Passepartout said:


> Sure. That's exactly how it worked when we cancelled another Italy trip (are we jinxed for Italy?) a month after my Germany adventure with emergency heart procedure in 2018. You start a claim with your travel insurance carrier, and they will send you the form to have your doctor fill out (or you fill it out and the doc simply signs it- to save them some time). It's pretty straight forward.


I have done that with other claims too, with a dr note not to travel.  I just would like to know if they treat this differently.


----------



## Passepartout

VacationForever said:


> I have done that with other claims too, with a dr note not to travel.  I just would like to know if they treat this differently.


Stay tuned. (I know you will) I'll post the results, but it might take a while.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Passepartout said:


> Sure. That's exactly how it worked when we cancelled another Italy trip (are we jinxed for Italy?) a month after my Germany adventure with emergency heart procedure in 2018. You start a claim with your travel insurance carrier, and they will send you the form to have your doctor fill out (or you fill it out and the doc simply signs it- to save them some time). It's pretty straight forward.


When I purchased Travel Insurance thru Hopper with AON Affinity Travel Practice, I downloaded the Doctor's Form from their website and took it with me to my Doctor's visit where it was completed and signed. I returned the form to AON and received my reimbursement check in less than a month.


Richard


----------



## CalGalTraveler

I just cancelled a VSN bounceback promo trip to Hawaii. Although my package expires later this year, I figure there will be many cancellations so I can book closer to the date. Worst case, I can pay $50 to extend for 3 months or use it for a driving trip to Palm Springs/Desert.


----------



## goaliedave

Passepartout said:


> US travel insurers made that change effective (iirc) January 19th. Yep, one cannot can be reimbursed for cancellation without medical recommendation.


My travel insurance also refused refund. It was a trip to Buffalo to see a Bills game, which they lost badly. They said the stink of failure there was a known condition.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornell

Well, I just booked a trip for the first week of April to travel all around Switzerland.  So, no, this is not affecting my travel plans.


----------



## AnnaS

Our final payment for our cruise was due in about two weeks.

When the Swine flu was around (Mexico), we went to Cancun and did not cancel.  We felt like many here - just go/wait a little longer, etc.  Younger, healthier, etc. etc. 

Fast forward 10 years later - I like to think I am in very good health but hubby has medical issues.  Add the unknown, don't want to risk losing more money and on top of his health, don't want to risk being quarantined for two weeks anywhere away from home.  We will rebook for next year.

We still have our trip at the end of the month - which we are considering driving (air is booked) and our trip in the fall.


----------



## chellej

Passepartout said:


> After discussion with our grown 'kids'- traveling companions for this Summer's Italy cruise, and out of an abundance of caution, we've made the command decision to cancel the trip. Alex, the SIL, who works for Microsoft, in Redmond/Kirkland, WA- has been sent home to work for 3 weeks. Microsoft is paying their hourly employees, telling them that 'their job' is to stay inside until called back to work.



We just got word that Gov Inslee has ordered state employees to telework as much as possible and canceled all non-essential business travel through May......I work for Wa DOH....Not sure yet how this will affect my job is in the field,  traveling.

Next vacation is in May...I'm not changing it


----------



## MULTIZ321

Cruise ship currently quarantined off California scheduled to come to Victoria in April.










						Cruise ship currently quarantined off California scheduled to come to Victoria in April
					

A cruise ship that has been quarantined off the coast of San Francisco is scheduled to come to Victoria in just under a month.




					www.cheknews.ca
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coronavirus outbreak prompts steep travel discounts --- but is it worth it?










						Coronavirus outbreak prompts steep travel discounts — but is it worth it?
					

As COVID-19 spreads around the world, some travelers are looking to score major deals on airfare and hotel rates.




					www.today.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

VP Pence says 21 people on the Grand Princess cruise ship off California coast have tested
positive for coronavirus.










						VP Pence says 21 coronavirus cases on California Grand Princess cruise ship
					

There are more than 3,500 people aboard the ship.




					www.cnbc.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Will docking cruise ship in California minimize risk of repeating 'failed' Japan coronavirus quarantine?










						Will docking cruise ship in California minimize risk of repeating 'failed' Japan coronavirus quarantine?
					

More than 3,500 people are stuck in their rooms on the Grand Princess cruise ship off the coast of California as the ship awaits coronavirus results.



					www.usatoday.com
				





Richard


----------



## VacationForever

Older adults, aka over 60, are advised to stay home by CDC








						New CDC guidance says older adults should 'stay at home as much as possible' due to coronavirus | CNN
					

Amid a coronavirus outbreak in the United States, the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention is encouraging older people and people with severe chronic medical conditions to "stay at home as much as possible."




					www.cnn.com


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coronavirus: Why are only 45 Of 3,533 aboard Grand Princess being tested?










						Coronavirus: 21 positive tests among passengers and crew aboard Grand Princess cruise ship, quarantine likely, but where?
					

As positive tests come out, it’s becoming clear that the 3,500 Grand Princess passengers and crew may have been exposed to coronavirus by a passenger on its last voyage to Mexico who died thi…




					www.mercurynews.com
				





Richard


----------



## Talent312

I just rec'd an email from Holland America offering OBC to keep the cruise and an option to cancel with any penalty applied to a future cruise. It said it only applies to cruises between now and 5/31.  _We're taking the OBC._


----------



## LMD

I usually fly Southwest or Jet Blue but want to give a shout out to United. Last weekend my Mom and I were going to travel to NYC on United. I booked the lowest non refundable tickets. My Mom came down with flu like symptoms so I cancelled. I  took a chance and called the airlines the morning of the flight and the CU women was so kind and said she would put a note on the ticket and it would be refunded if we sent in proof from the DR. My Mom in fact tested positive for influenza A and I received a full refund this week!


----------



## WinniWoman

VacationForever said:


> Older adults, aka over 60, are advised to stay home by CDC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New CDC guidance says older adults should 'stay at home as much as possible' due to coronavirus | CNN
> 
> 
> Amid a coronavirus outbreak in the United States, the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention is encouraging older people and people with severe chronic medical conditions to "stay at home as much as possible."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com



Wait- so now that spring is coming and my husband and I want to finally go outside, get out of the house and do some things we can't? We have been dying to go to the Flying Monkey Theater in Plymouth and just saw they are having a Carole King event the end of the month. We never do things like this- all the years we worked we would just come home afterwards and weekends we would usually stay home and take care of the house.

Now that we want to start our new retirement life we can't? Our son bought us tickets for a Ringo Star event at Gunstock in June- yes there will be a crowd. What the?

The whole point of us moving here was for a social life we never had. Now that the snowbirds are coming back there will finally be some activities right in the community. Somebody shoot me now. I am ready to kill my husband as it is with the two of us being in this little house 24 hours per day. We need to get out!

Interesting how the author says not to attend religious services. To me, that would be one thing you should attend if things are this bad!


----------



## jmhpsu93

We just rebooked our Southwest flights to Orlando in April (exact same flight) and got back over 25K points because the flights are so much cheaper now, assuming because of the CIVID-19 travel demand drop.  I'm trying to retrade into a better MVC right now in Interval, will update if I see anything.


----------



## mdurette

mdurette said:


> I made the decision last night that I was going to cancel our trip to Disneyland and Cruise from CA.    If we were local, I probably would not have done it, but living on the east coast seemed to just add to the concern...being so far away from home.     I didn't officially cancel anything and thought I would let the week play out to see if anything happens that would cause me not to loose the money for the cruise.    But, Disney just announced they will allow cancellations with a 100% credit to use for future cruise in the next 12 months.     Hotel was booked with Marriott points, those are back in my account.    Air was booked with Chase points.....may be eating that, but it is only $600.    Thanks DCL!
> 
> Now....what to do with those 2 weeks I was planning on being away!   I still may go somewhere, but needs to be closer to home




YEAH!    This is all working out.     this morning I was able to secure DVC Saratoga Springs via RCI for only 12 TPUS!    Flights are only $400 round trip for the 3 of us.  I have $2000 of Disney gift cards that I was going to use in DL and the cruise AND I still have $4000 in Disney cruise refund to use!      Yahoo!!!!    With that said, I can't believe I'm going back to WDW so soon, but this is a hell of a replacement plan


----------



## presley

Disney cruise offering me the ability to cancel up to the day before my cruise and use the credit toward a future cruise in the next 12 months. I still have a few weeks to decide. I'd only avoid my cruise because we cannot afford to be quarantined on a ship for an extended period of time.


----------



## Panina

WinniWoman said:


> Wait- so now that spring is coming and my husband and I want to finally go outside, get out of the house and do some things we can't? We have been dying to go to the Flying Monkey Theater in Plymouth and just saw they are having a Carole King event the end of the month. We never do things like this- all the years we worked we would just come home afterwards and weekends we would usually stay home and take care of the house.
> 
> Now that we want to start our new retirement life we can't? Our son bought us tickets for a Ringo Star event at Gunstock in June- yes there will be a crowd. What the?
> 
> The whole point of us moving here was for a social life we never had. Now that the snowbirds are coming back there will finally be some activities right in the community. Somebody shoot me now. I am ready to kill my husband as it is with the two of us being in this little house 24 hours per day. We need to get out!
> 
> Interesting how the author says not to attend religious services. To me, that would be one thing you should attend if things are this bad!


Unfortunately some of your events might get cancelled.  Meanwhile get out taking walks and hikes.  Maybe picnics enjoying the outdoors. An outdoor garden even in pots can keep you busy.  

I meanwhile am still doing what I have been doing.  I am just taking the same precautions I started doing since I had the flu in January as I didn’t want to get sick again with another strain.


----------



## Roger830

AS more people were tested (140,000) in South Korea, the mortality rate went down to 0.6% compared to WHO rate of 3.4%.

Perhaps there is a high rate in this country because many of the people tested were of high risk such as nursing home residents.

South China Morning Post
https://www.scmp.com/week-asia/heal...navirus-south-koreas-aggressive-testing-gives


----------



## goaliedave

WinniWoman said:


> Wait- so now that spring is coming and my husband and I want to finally go outside, get out of the house and do some things we can't? We have been dying to go to the Flying Monkey Theater in Plymouth and just saw they are having a Carole King event the end of the month. We never do things like this- all the years we worked we would just come home afterwards and weekends we would usually stay home and take care of the house.
> 
> Now that we want to start our new retirement life we can't? Our son bought us tickets for a Ringo Star event at Gunstock in June- yes there will be a crowd. What the?
> 
> The whole point of us moving here was for a social life we never had. Now that the snowbirds are coming back there will finally be some activities right in the community. Somebody shoot me now. I am ready to kill my husband as it is with the two of us being in this little house 24 hours per day. We need to get out!
> 
> Interesting how the author says not to attend religious services. To me, that would be one thing you should attend if things are this bad!


So sad you wasted all those years as a cog in the corporate wheel. Go discover nature. You don't have to be around people to enjoy life.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Talent312

1-Day Car Rental vs. Bus Tour... We're renting a car.
So we can't blame the bus peep, only the sites where we stop.
,


----------



## WinniWoman

Panina said:


> Unfortunately some of your events might get cancelled.  Meanwhile get out taking walks and hikes.  Maybe picnics enjoying the outdoors. An outdoor garden even in pots can keep you busy.
> 
> I meanwhile am still doing what I have been doing.  I am just taking the same precautions I started doing since I had the flu in January as I didn’t want to get sick again with another strain.




I do go for walks but it defeats my goal of wanted/craving social interaction. Hell- I did that at our former home and could have just stayed there then.

I am going out today and I am shipping for a mattress. I am feeling better. Not 100% but I am not staying in.


----------



## WinniWoman

goaliedave said:


> So sad you wasted all those years as a cog in the corporate wheel. Go discover nature. You don't have to be around people to enjoy life.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk




Yes. Right. I lived smack in the middle of nature my whole life. Now we are in a community surrounded by nature, but I really want some social activity also.


----------



## silentg

LMD said:


> I usually fly Southwest or Jet Blue but want to give a shout out to United. Last weekend my Mom and I were going to travel to NYC on United. I booked the lowest non refundable tickets. My Mom came down with flu like symptoms so I cancelled. I  took a chance and called the airlines the morning of the flight and the CU women was so kind and said she would put a note on the ticket and it would be refunded if we sent in proof from the DR. My Mom in fact tested positive for influenza A and I received a full refund this week!


Hope your mother feels better soon.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Our cruise next month is still booked.  It's a 12-day Mediterranean cruise out of Rome.  We originally were to fly into Venice to stay a few days, Delta changed our flights, after a phone call, which was just so kind of them.  The hotel we were staying in Venice is not reimbursing our money (paid in full already), and it's a Marriott through the Chase Portal.  That was expensive for us.  We may check with our Chase Sapphire Reserve for the travel insurance and see if we can get our points back that way.

Norwegian said they would let us re-book at a later date, if we wanted.   Our daughter-in-law is wavering a bit.  We may stay home.


----------



## Passepartout

rickandcindy23 said:


> Our cruise next month is still booked.  It's a 12-day Mediterranean cruise out of Rome.  We originally were to fly into Venice to stay a few days, Delta changed our flights, after a phone call, which was just so kind of them.  The hotel we were staying in Venice is not reimbursing our money (paid in full already), and it's a Marriott through the Chase Portal.  That was expensive for us.  We may check with our Chase Sapphire Reserve for the travel insurance and see if we can get our points back that way.
> 
> Norwegian said they would let us re-book at a later date, if we wanted.   Our daughter-in-law is wavering a bit.  We may stay home.


We are taking Celebrity up on their generosity to cancel our, and son/DIL's suites on Italy cruise more because we don't want to risk the 'mandatory' self quarantine for folks returning from Italy- even testing clean. Plus the 'kids' are already stuck at home in Seattle-land, with him working at Microsoft and the DIL a student at UWash.
This C-virus thing has sure cranked up my anxiety level. 

Jim


----------



## MULTIZ321

Captain of coronavirus-stricken cruise ship says sick passenger will be airlifted.










						Captain of coronavirus-stricken cruise ship says sick passenger will be airlifted
					

A sick passenger on the coronavirus-stricken Grand Princess cruise ship that is currently being held off the Northern California coast will be evacuated from the ship on Saturday, the captain told passengers Friday night.




					m.sfgate.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## Panina

Passepartout said:


> We are taking Celebrity up on their generosity to cancel our, and son/DIL's suites on Italy cruise more because we don't want to risk the 'mandatory' self quarantine for folks returning from Italy- even testing clean. Plus the 'kids' are already stuck at home in Seattle-land, with him working at Microsoft and the DIL a student at UWash.
> This C-virus thing has sure cranked up my anxiety level.
> 
> Jim


I actually think your decision is good.  If I get this virus the last place I would want to be is stuck on a cruise ship, even worse if others get sick initially and I am stuck there.


----------



## IngridN

We have an Alaska cruise booked for later this year. The payment isn't due until June so we're waiting and hoping the virus acts similar to other colds/flus in that it will be a non-issue by then. We have a drive to weekend getaway booked for next month and still planning to go. 

Ingrid


----------



## MULTIZ321

Amtrak suspends nonstop Acela service between DC and New York due to coronavirus.










						Amtrak suspends nonstop Acela service between DC and New York due to coronavirus
					

The Acela nonstop service will be temporarily suspended starting Tuesday, March 10 until Tuesday, May 26.




					www.cnbc.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## isisdave

Started a Chase Sapphire claim this morning, as it has to be started promptly after cancellation.

JetBlue, LAX to FLL: cancelled, only $150 total cx fee for two of us.

Royal Caribbean through Cabin Clearance Store:  refunded taxes and fees; don't expect more. Booking through a travel agent means the cruise line won't talk to you directly. I emailed them and asked them to consider a partial Future Cruise Credit, as the cruise we cancelled is still on its way to BCN, and we cancelled just 7 days before their new "oh don't worry" policy went into effect.

Vueling flight 3/13 BCN-FLR; haven't cancelled this one yet; I'm hoping they will cancel due to reduced demand, bur probably no joy. But cost was only $220 so not too concerned, except that I don't like to fly that airline much.

AirBnb 4-week stay in Florence. They refunded taxes and cleaning fee. Filed an "extenuating circumstances" claim Monday; website says we'll hear back in 24 hours, but nothing yet.

As we're over 70 and DW has some lung issues, I think our doctor will provide a "don't travel" form. Plus, there's the CDC Level 3 warning for Italy. We'll see how that works, compared to actually being sick.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

isisdave said:


> Started a Chase Sapphire claim this morning, as it has to be started promptly after cancellation.
> 
> JetBlue, LAX to FLL: cancelled, only $150 total cx fee for two of us.
> 
> Royal Caribbean through Cabin Clearance Store:  refunded taxes and fees; don't expect more. Booking through a travel agent means the cruise line won't talk to you directly. I emailed them and asked them to consider a partial Future Cruise Credit, as the cruise we cancelled is still on its way to BCN, and we cancelled just 7 days before their new "oh don't worry" policy went into effect.
> 
> Vueling flight 3/13 BCN-FLR; haven't cancelled this one yet; I'm hoping they will cancel due to reduced demand, bur probably no joy. But cost was only $220 so not too concerned, except that I don't like to fly that airline much.
> 
> AirBnb 4-week stay in Florence. They refunded taxes and cleaning fee. Filed an "extenuating circumstances" claim Monday; website says we'll hear back in 24 hours, but nothing yet.
> 
> As we're over 70 and DW has some lung issues, I think our doctor will provide a "don't travel" form. Plus, there's the CDC Level 3 warning for Italy. We'll see how that works, compared to actually being sick.


Thanks for sharing. Please report back on your results.


----------



## Panina

MULTIZ321 said:


> Amtrak suspends nonstop Acela service between DC and New York due to coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amtrak suspends nonstop Acela service between DC and New York due to coronavirus
> 
> 
> The Acela nonstop service will be temporarily suspended starting Tuesday, March 10 until Tuesday, May 26.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Richard


Probably due to reduced ridership.  I think we will see more routes cut.  

I got an email this morning about the new cleaning procedures.  They usually give employees a choice to shift to a different job if available before layoffs.  My guess is they need more crew on board to clean. Now how will the cleaning crew be protected if they clean up a surface that has the virus.


----------



## linsj

A friend and I are planning  a two-week trip to Prague, Salzburg, and Vienna in late April/early May. So far we're still going.


----------



## VacationForever

A shout out to LPGA Founders Cup organizers.  We had paid for Founders Club level tickets for their upcoming annual March tournament in Phoenix.  They have a non-refundable policy.  I wrote to them yesterday regarding our decision to cancel due to coronavirus concerns and CDC advisory.  They replied this morning that they were issuing a full refund to us. 

We have made reservation at Marriott's Canyon Villas for next year as well and hope that we will be at the tournament next year.


----------



## clifffaith

linsj said:


> A friend and I are planning  a two-week trip to Prague, Salzburg, and Vienna in late April/early May. So far we're still going.



Fabulous cities, all! Don't miss the "egg shop" in the main tourist area of Salzburg. I remember our trip there fondly every Christmas when I hang eggs on my tree.


----------



## goaliedave

VacationForever said:


> A shout out to LPGA Founders Cup organizers. We had paid for Founders Club level tickets for their upcoming annual March tournament in Phoenix. They have a non-refundable policy. I wrote to them yesterday regarding our decision to cancel due to coronavirus concerns and CDC advisory. They replied this morning that they were issuing full refund to us.
> 
> We have made reservation at Marriott's Canyon Villas for next year as well and hope that we will be at the tournament next year.


I will be at that LPGA tourney, plus the next 2 in Carlsbad and Palm Springs, its my favourite timeshare trip. With sports events being cancelled or banning fans increasingly, the LPGA may still do so. I'll be disappointed if they do. I feel outdoors golf is still fine.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever

goaliedave said:


> I will be at that LPGA tourney, plus the next 2 in Carlsbad and Palm Springs, its my favourite timeshare trip. With sports events being cancelled or banning fans increasingly, the LPGA may still do so. I'll be disappointed if they do. I feel outdoors golf is still fine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


I hear you.  LPGA tour is such an international event.  Even though most of these players reside in the US, the non-US players' families and fan base are international and we feel that there is too much risk of catching coronavirus at these events.  We were planning not to do much walking behind the ropes to give ourselves that 6 feet bubble but at the covered tent itself, you would inadvertently be sitting close to others.  Since the best seats include food and drinks throughout the day, the breakfast and lunch buffets themselves can be germy and we just don't feel like we should do it.


----------



## goaliedave

Agreed esp about the food. Usually i volunteer and we have similar setup minus the booze  certainly wont be using the portopotties. i usually give a big hug to our 2 Canadians Brooke and Alena and their families and 'tour friends' so this will be different.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

Just picked up inexpensive plane tickets (Sept) to Maui (from SJC on Alaska) - $350RTpp NS with good departure times.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MULTIZ321

First Santa Cruz County case of. COVID-19 reported - The San Francisco Examiner.










						First Santa Cruz County case of COVID-19 reported
					

Test results on Friday night confirmed the diagnosis, county Public Health Division officials announced Saturday morning.




					www.sfexaminer.com
				





Richard


----------



## Denise L

I am debating what to do about my upcoming trip to NYC in less than two weeks.  I am not worried about getting sick, but I am wondering about all the shows I am planning to see and whether they will be able to go on.  And I have another two NYC trips coming up in April and May.  Less concerned about those, but I would like to keep my Alaska status by flying, so maybe I can switch my trips to Maui instead.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Nursing home grappling with Coronavirus outbreak struggles for answers.










						Nursing home grappling with coronavirus outbreak struggles for answers
					

The virus has killed at least 13 at the facility in Washington state.




					abcnews.go.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

California man had coronavirus before he boarded Grand Princess, cruise ship official says.










						California man had coronavirus before he boarded Grand Princess, cruise ship official says - The San Francisco Examiner
					

As thousands remained on a cruise ship held off the coast of San Francisco amid a coronavirus outbreak, a cruise...



					www.sfexaminer.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Wow: United Making Refunds Harder To Get Because Of Coronavirus - View from the Wing.










						Wow: United Making Refunds Harder To Get Because Of Coronavirus - View from the Wing
					

United is already taking significant steps to reduce spending in the face of coronavirus. They've instituted a hiring freeze, they're delaying raises for non-union employees, and they're reducing their flight schedules.  Now they're refusing to give customers refunds even if they change...




					viewfromthewing.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

COVID-19 stricken Grand Princess cleared to dock in Oakland, Calif.










						COVID-19 stricken Grand Princess cleared to dock in Oakland, Calif.
					

The captain of a cruise ship hit by the new coronavirus has informed the passengers, which include 237 Canadians, that the vessel is now headed to the port of Oakland, Calif.   In a ship-board . . .




					www.timescolonist.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Quarter of Italians on lockdown as virus sweeps globe.










						Quarter of Italians on lockdown as virus sweeps globe
					

A quarter of the Italian population was locked down Sunday as the government takes drastic steps to stop the spread of the deadly new coronavirus that is sweeping the globe, with Latin America recording its first fatality.Italy has seen the most deaths from the COVID-19 disease of any country...




					www.rawstory.com
				





Richard


----------



## mark201235

Was scheduled to set sail on Royal Princess yesterday from Port of LA. . Waited for nearly 8 hours before they cancelled sailing. Now need to decide on alternate plans or just bag it and head back home to the east coast. 

Mark


----------



## Talent312

linsj said:


> A friend and I are planning  a two-week trip to Prague, Salzburg, and Vienna in late April/early May. So far we're still going.



We leave in June for a 3 week trip to Switzerland,  Germany,  Austria & Hungary.
We almost flew into Milan [  ], but switched to Zurich instead.
Anyone who gets an Italian passport stamp is asking for trouble.


----------



## Conan

Denise L said:


> I am debating what to do about my upcoming trip to NYC in less than two weeks.  I am not worried about getting sick, but I am wondering about all the shows I am planning to see and whether they will be able to go on.



I live in New England and we go to New York and Boston regularly. That's on hold for us for the foreseeable future.

It appears the new virus carries a significant risk of death for men age 70 and above. Italy, despite its world-class healthcare system (better than U.S. healthcare by most measures), reports an overall death rate of about 4%. In Italy, patients who died were mostly men with an average age of 81.

It's fair to assume that anyone age 70-plus or who has a pre-existing heart, lung or other circulatory issue, if they pick up the virus, has a 10% or higher chance they will die of it.  That's my demographic, so I'm going to stay near home and avoid crowds as much as possible.









						Why are some people at greater risk from coronavirus?
					

People with diabetes or heart disease are more likely to face complications from Covid-19




					www.theguardian.com
				











						Will coronavirus kill you? Why fatality rates for COVID-19 vary wildly depending on age, gender, medical history and country
					

President Trump, based on what he called a ‘hunch,’ suggested this week that the WHO coronavirus fatality rate was incorrect.




					www.marketwatch.com


----------



## VacationForever

South Korea did widespread testing, 140 000 people, with results showing that fatality rate is only 0.6%.








						South Korea has tested 140,000 people for the coronavirus. That could explain why its death rate is just 0.6% — far lower than in China or the US.
					

Experts have suggested that coronavirus death rates could decrease as more mild cases are confirmed.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## MULTIZ321

Top health official to older Americans: 'Don't get on a cruise ship'










						Top health official to older Americans: ‘Don’t get on a cruise ship’
					

Dr. Anthony Fauci offered stark advice.




					www.politico.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

More than 100 cruise ship passengers heading to San Antonio for coronavirus quarantine.










						More than 100 cruise ship passengers heading to San Antonio for coronavirus quarantine
					

Roughly 90 Texans are among the passengers heading to Lackland Air Force Base from a ship that had 21 confirmed cases of COVID-19. In Fort Bend County, officials have reported three new travel-related cases.




					www.texastribune.org
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Cruise ship held off Florida coast as 2 crew members tested for coronavirus.










						Cruise ship held off Florida coast as 2 crew members tested for coronavirus
					

The crew reportedly were transferred from the Grand Princess ship, which has been dealing with a rash of coronavirus cases off the California coast.




					www.wtsp.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Finally! Cruise passengers eagerly disembark the
Carnival Panorama in Long Beach.










						After coronavirus scare, cruise ship passengers eagerly disembark in Long Beach
					

Would they take another cruise again soon? Yes and no.




					www.presstelegram.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coronavirus-infected Grand Princess cruise ship will dock in Oakland, California Monday.










						Coronavirus-infected Grand Princess cruise ship will dock in Oakland, California Monday
					

The Grand Princess is carrying at least 21 people who tested positive for the coronavirus. It's unclear how the government will handle the situation.




					www.businessinsider.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Quarantine: Who pays the hotel bill?









						Quarantine: Who Pays the Hotel Bill? - The Gate
					

While traveling, if you happen to find yourself under quarantine: who pays the hotel bill? A quarantine can last days or even weeks — and the...




					thegate.boardingarea.com


----------



## MULTIZ321

BREAKING: Grand Princess cruise passengers to be quarantined in Cobb.










						4 more possible coronavirus cases as Ga. set to quarantine cruise passengers
					

Sunday began and ended with coronavirus alerts from Georgia Gov. Brian Kemp.




					www.ajc.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Governor Announces Change in New York State Travel Insurance Policy.










						Governor Announces Change In New York State Travel Insurance
					

Governor Andrew M. Cuomo announced that insurers will now be permitted to sell Cancel For Any Reason (CFAR) policies to residents and businesses in New York State.




					www.forbes.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## rickandcindy23

Our son-in-law works at the Air Force Academy in Colorado Springs, and their spring break trip to Seattle is cancelled.  Work won't allow him to travel to Seattle because of the outbreak there.  That makes no sense to me.  I used WorldMark points to get them a 1 bedroom at The Camlin.  Those points are gone.


----------



## LMD

MULTIZ321 said:


> Top health official to older Americans: 'Don't get on a cruise ship'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top health official to older Americans: ‘Don’t get on a cruise ship’
> 
> 
> Dr. Anthony Fauci offered stark advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Richard


You would think at this point that would be common sense.  I wouldn't even consider cruising this time of year because of the flu and I am young and healthy.


----------



## rickandcindy23

LMD said:


> You would think at this point that would be common sense.  I wouldn't even consider cruising this time of year because of the flu and I am young and healthy.


Really?  What time of year are you safe to get on a cruise ship?  

We are scheduled for a cruise out of Rome for 12 nights on the Norwegian Jade mid-April.  Our daughter-in-law still wants to go on the trip.  My concern is our little granddaughter, who is not quite 3.  I would be disappointed not to go, but  Norwegian doesn't give refunds.  We can re-book and cruise later with the money we paid already. 

We are still debating what to do.


----------



## Panina

I finally gave in an am cancelling later tonight my Florida Marco Island vacation.  We are getting so much done at our new home and enjoying it, that is the reason my other half wanted to cancel.  I was holding out but giving it more thought it would be nice to finish stuff at home and thinking it out I rather be closer to home if either of us get the virus.

We did decide we will go to Rhododendrons season in the June in the NC mountains for two weeks.  We are also planning NY in May to visit family.  We will cancel Maine in May to continue with our home stuff.  We probably will venture to Myrtle Beach next month as it is closer to home.


----------



## dsmrp

We're still planning on going to our TS stay in a few weeks, staying on the West coast.
My friends and DD, are still planning on taking their separate Hawaii trips within the upcoming month.


----------



## Rene McDaniel

Rick and Cindy,

I just came off the Norwegian Jade in Singapore on February 6, 2020 and I would say to you take them up on the re-book/future cruise credit offer and RUN AWAY, RUN AWAY as FAST AS YOU CAN!!  You do NOT want to go to Italy now.  Terrible time to be there -- surely every tourist attraction will be closed.  People on our February Norwegian Cruise and the one immediately afterwards, were absolutely FURIOUS and said they would never cruise with Norwegian again.

Biggest issue:  Really, they did not keep people updated as situations were changing, usually not until 24 hours beforehand.  For our cruise dates, Norwegian refused to give refunds, so people came on the cruise because they felt trapped financially.  Some people at the last minute, decided against going on the cruise because the coronavirus situation was worsening day by day in China.  Those people said on Cruise Critic that they lost thousands & thousands of dollars on their cruise costs, airfares, non-cancellable hotels pre and post cruise, independent tours, etc.  A lot of Cruise Critic people have complained that the bad thing about many of the travel insurance policies is that their travel insurance would get them OUT of the situation if they CAUGHT coronavirus and had to cancel the remainder of their trip.  But said their trip insurance did not cover the fact that they did not want to GO on the trip because of the RISK coronavirus.  I think the only insurance that covers that is the "cancel for any reason insurance" and that only gives you 50% reimbursement for the standard policy or 75% reimbursement if you paid the highest premium rate.

We were very fortunate because  no one on our cruise ever had a fever, and everything went off without a hitch. We departed on schedule from Hong Kong on January 30, successfully went to all 4 of our scheduled Vietnam ports:  (1)Hanoi/HaLong Bay, (2)Hue/DaNang/HoiAn, (3)Nha Trang, and (4)PhuMy/Saigon/HoChiMinh City, and then disembarked on schedule at Singapore.  The cruise after us was scheduled to do the exact same ports in Reverse heading back to HongKong.  But while we were on our cruise, the mayor of Hong Kong decided to close the port.  So, that left people on the cruise after us (the Feb 6th cruise was Singapore to Hong Kong) needing to change their flights home.  My understanding was that a lot of people didn't know until they actually boarded the ship on Feb 6th in Singapore, that they should change their return flight to be from Singapore instead of Hong Kong. They said that Norwegian gave them free phone/internet help to do that.  But, again, Norwegian didn't offer to let anyone cancel the cruise & get refunds.  There were lots of people on our cruise that were doing back-to-back (B2B) cruises, and were staying on the Jade for the Feb 6th cruise which was a 11-day cruise with a slightly different itinerary because they were scheduled for an overnight in Bangkok, Thailand & another port, before heading up the coast for the same 4 Vietnam ports we visited the week before.  Thank Goodness we were not on that ship as a B2B, because I hear that anyone on the Feb 6th cruise who had been in Hong Kong within the last 14 days had to leave the ship, mid-cruise.

Anyways, I understand the Jade was able to make the ports in Thailand & Cambodia, but Vietnam decided to close all its ports to cruise ships.  So, the Feb 6th cruise ended up with 6 Sea Days before heading back to Singapore!  I don't know all of their plights, as I wasn't on that cruise -- but the concensus seemed to be that "yes, ports close, things happen -- but Norwegian put their concerns for profits ahead of their concerns for their passengers".   Many were angry because they didn't know if their cruise was going to be cancelled, or not, when people had long flights and hotel rooms booked.  Eventually, Norwegian DID decide to cancel the following mid-February cruise. But how many people were already enroute, or had already arrived in Singapore days earlier?  Unfortunately, Norwegian was extremely slow to make decisions about things, and slow in notifying passengers that would be affected.  That seems what people were most upset about.  They say other cruise lines were cancelling cruises well ahead of time, and not leaving their passengers scrambling to make alternative arrangements at the last minute.  There are reviews from passengers on Cruise Critic about the February cruise fiascos.   Link: https://www.cruisecritic.com/memberreviews/memberreview.cfm?EntryID=678797

My cruise was fine, but I doubt that I would book with Norwegian again, based on the experiences of the cruisers after ours.  Anyways, I think we will probably skip cruising for the next 12 months, or so.  We are young retirees, but my husband has diabetes, takes high blood pressure meds, and has sleep apnea (but won't use his machine).  Now I have a better understanding that he is truly in a HIGH RISK category when something like Coronavirus comes along.  So, we will cancel our upcoming confirmed RCI exchange for Venice, Italy scheduled for August 2020.  We made it safely out of one Coronavirus region --- with all the face masks everywhere, closed tourist attractions, daily temperature checks before you are allowed to enter your hotel, or a bank, or a museum.  I have no desire to re-enter the belly of the beast again!  I am sure we can find something interesting to do this summer here in the US.

Our trip was pretty long:  2 days in Hong Kong before the cruise on the Jade, the 7-day Vietnam cruise (meh), a 2-week Gate1 Escorted Tour of Thailand (THAT was the highlight!! Wow!), and a week in Singapore.  Luckily, we were always just ahead of travel bans that would NOT have allowed us in because we had been in Hong Kong. Originally, the bans were on China-only, but as our trip progressed, Hong Kong & Macau were then included as a part of Mainland China. Had we not already been in Thailand or Singapore at that time, we would have been banned from entering.  When touring the Grand Palace in Bangkok our tour guide told us how lucky we were.  Usually 50,000 per day visit the Grand Palace, but with the China ban in place there are only 5,000 people per day visiting the Grand Palace.

Now, Thailand will no longer allow people in who have been in Singapore without a mandatory 2-week quarantine.  Singapore only has 50 active cases of Coronavirus in a city/state with a population of 5 million people --- so Thailand's travel ban makes absolutely no sense.  There seems to be a lot of fear, both on the part of people as well as countries.

We were never sick, never coughed, no fever, wore our face masks, washed hands constantly, and drenched ourselves in hand sanitizer.   But when we arrived back in the USA, still,  my husband & I have self-quarantined ourselves for 2 weeks.  We are fine with no symptoms or health issues, but what if we are "asymptomatic carriers" of coronavirus?  We just couldn't take the chance of possibly infecting someone else.  I don't want to be famous for being patient #1 bringing Covid-19 to my community.  Plus, in all honesty, the people in our gym, and my watercolor classes, and all my friends are soooo happy we are self-quarantining.  I can hear it in their voices on the phone -- they don't want to be exposed to someone who may have accidentally come into contact with the virus.

For Rick & Cindy who are thinking of a trip to Italy in April --- I think anyone coming from Italy, Iran, Korea & China will have to deal with the REAL possibility of 14-day mandatory quarantines after returning, and/or being denied entry from a wide assortment of countries.  There is a LOT of worry out there about the fact that someone can have Covid-19 and have no fever or symptoms.  Countries seem to be resorting to the idea that "you can't come HERE if you've been THERE".  Plus, Italy will be much more enjoyable without face masks, empty streets, closed tourist attractions, etc.   Having just left a Coronavirus-infected region, I can tell you it can add a LOT of extra stress to your trip.  And you are not really able to see and enjoy the country at its best.  Everyone is a little stressed-out  

Also, Italy has announced that someone at the Vatican has coronavirus.  So I would not be surpised if soon the Vatican musuems are closed, Sistine Chapel is closed, as well as many places in Rome that attract large crowds of tourists.  Even today, people on Cruise Critic are saying the Jade has had problems with port closures enroute from Singapore to Dubai.  Apparently Dubai has just closed it's port and now Celebrity is scrambling for a port to disembark in.  A lot of people are experiencing a lot of stress and chaos (as are the cruise lines) as Eqypt & Israel shut the door, and people's vacation plans are ruined.

Many people scheduled for March cruises on the Norwegian Jade are worried about Italy & other European ports closing, as the cruise ships leave Asia heading for Spring/Summer cruises in the Mediterrean.  The best place to get the latest news are on the Cruise Critic BBS section called "Roll Calls".  There will be a roll call for the date of your cruise, but it is always a good idea to read the last pages of the roll calls ahead of yours -- to find out what's going on/being discussed.  Unfortunately, once a ship has sailed you'll no longer be able to see it's roll call unless you have made a post.

Just sharing my experiences and my two cents worth -- from someone just back from the "original" Coronavirus regions - Asia.

---  Rene


----------



## Luanne

We have a short trip to Seattle planned in May.  At this point I'm leaning towards going, but my fear is will things start being closed down?  We're staying in a hotel so we haven't paid for that yet, but I think we'll be out the airfare since flights were booked on Alaska awhile ago.


----------



## isisdave

This from euronews.com:

*At national level*

As in the north, cinemas, pubs, theatres, museums, dance schools, gaming arcades, casinos, nightclubs and other such places will have to remain closed.
Sporting competitions are suspended but some can take place behind closed doors.
It will still be possible to go shopping or to bars and restaurants as long as a security distance of one metre between customers is respected.
*Coronavirus cases rise*
On Saturday night, Italy announced it had seen its biggest daily increase in coronavirus cases since the beginning of the outbreak in the north of the country on February 21.

The number of cases in Italy rose by 1,247 in the last 24 hours, Italy's civil protection agency said. That increases the total number to 5,883 cases.  *Yikes!*

Another 36 died in the region, taking the total to 233.

=============

I'm hoping they either extend the lockdown to include Florence, which somehow isn't included although it's only 30 miles from Emilia-Romagna, or clarify what the heck the travel restriction includes. We have one flight from London to Bologna for 3/15 that still shows active, and another from Barcelona to Florence on 3/13, also showing that it will go (and both of those flights went today).

==============
Incidentally, there is a great live blog of worldwide CV news at the Guardian, and it's free. The exact address will change daily, but today's is here.


----------



## MULTIZ321

As virus-stricken ship prepares to dock in Oakland, officials warn residents not to panic 










						As virus-stricken ship prepares to dock in Oakland, officials warn residents not to panic
					

The ship is expected to dock at some point on Monday but the entire operation could take two to three days.




					www.mercurynews.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Italian cruise ship rejected by Thailand, Malaysia over Covid-19 fears will dock in S'pore on March 10 as scheduledr.










						Italian cruise ship rejected by Thailand, Malaysia over Covid-19 fears will dock in S'pore on March 10 as scheduled
					

The Costa Fortuna is carrying about 64 Italians on board, according to Malaysian officials.. Read more at straitstimes.com.




					www.straitstimes.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Health Officials: Hawaii Has Second Coronavirus Case.










						Health Officials: Hawaii Has Second Coronavirus Case
					

Updated: 3/8/2020, 5:33 p.m. An elderly man who traveled to Washington State is Hawaii's second presumptive positive case of coronavirus and has been




					www.hawaiipublicradio.org
				



.


Richard


----------



## clifffaith

rickandcindy23 said:


> Our son-in-law works at the Air Force Academy in Colorado Springs, and their spring break trip to Seattle is cancelled.  Work won't allow him to travel to Seattle because of the outbreak there.  That makes no sense to me.  I used WorldMark points to get them a 1 bedroom at The Camlin.  Those points are gone.



I think Wmk will give you your points back if you explain his employer doesn't want him in the "hot zone". They have been very understanding on giving points back due to unplanned circumstances.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Ottawa prepares airlift of Canadians quarantined on cruise ship near California.










						Ottawa prepares airlift of Canadians quarantined on cruise ship near California
					

‘If they exhibit symptoms, they will not be permitted to board and will instead be further assessed to determine next steps,’ Global Affairs Canada said




					www.theglobeandmail.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Cruise industry blasts B.C. officials' warnings to cancel sailings over COVID-19.










						Cruise industry blasts B.C. officials’ warnings to cancel sailings over COVID-19  | Globalnews.ca
					

Top health officials in Canada and B.C. have told people to "think twice" about booking a cruise, which is not sitting well with the industry.




					globalnews.ca
				





Richard


----------



## Talent312

My OBC has gone up to $400... My main concern is about using it all.
Tips will eat up about half, but we may need drink our way thru the rest.

.


----------



## Roger830

Just re-booked my 10 day car rental in Vegas for March 22 at $73 savings.

Just checked Alaska car rental for late August, prices are much higher than when I booked back in October.


----------



## bnoble

Current advice to defer all cruise travel.








						COVID-19 and Travel
					

CDC travel recommendations during the COVID-19 pandemic.




					wwwnc.cdc.gov


----------



## caribbeanqueen

I am in Disney and have been since Friday.
You would never know there was Coronavirus worries judging by the crowds.
Noone is wearing a mask.
Panic has not hit the majority of folks.
We are all washing our hands and and trying our best to be safe. Unless you live in a bubble you can catch it anywhere. Having said this I wouldnt be going on a cruise.


----------



## WVBaker

caribbeanqueen said:


> I am in Disney and have been since Friday.
> You would never know there was Coronavirus worries judging by the crowds.
> Noone is wearing a mask.
> Panic has not hit the majority of folks.
> We are all washing our hands and and trying our best to be safe. Unless you live in a bubble you can catch it anywhere. Having said this I wouldnt be going on a cruise.



Perhaps they didn't get the terrifying news from mainstream media that everyone should be stockpiling food and dry goods in their bunkers for the imminent 
apocalypse that awaits us!

Please..... you must warn them all!


----------



## Conan

Conan said:


> I live in New England and we go to New York and Boston regularly. That's on hold for us for the foreseeable future.
> 
> It appears the new virus carries a significant risk of death for men age 70 and above. Italy, despite its world-class healthcare system (better than U.S. healthcare by most measures), reports an overall death rate of about 4%. In Italy, patients who died were mostly men with an average age of 81.
> 
> It's fair to assume that anyone age 70-plus or who has a pre-existing heart, lung or other circulatory issue, if they pick up the virus, has a 10% or higher chance they will die of it.  That's my demographic, so I'm going to stay near home and avoid crowds as much as possible.



New York State Now Has Most Cases In The U.S.


			https://www.bbc.com/news/live/world-51796781?ns_mchannel=social&ns_source=twitter&ns_campaign=bbc_live&ns_linkname=5e666dcc4958db067adf145c%26New%20York%20State%20now%20has%20most%20cases%20in%20US%262020-03-09T16%3A33%3A35.631Z&ns_fee=0&pinned_post_locator=urn:asset:ea8a54a4-8a1c-492f-b458-8dfdc6c50b35&pinned_post_asset_id=5e666dcc4958db067adf145c&pinned_post_type=share


----------



## billymach4

Ok serious note here.  Just traveled thru JFK to SLC. Who thinks I should  self quarantine?


----------



## caribbeanqueen

No not every person catches this from someone. If you get a fever go get checked.
Some dont even know they have it. You cant test every person in the world.


----------



## WVBaker

CDC estimates that so far this season there have been at least 34 million flu illnesses, 350,000 hospitalizations and 20,000 deaths from flu.

Influenza-Associated Pediatric Mortality

Of the 136 influenza-associated pediatric deaths occurring during the 2019-2020 season and reported to CDC:

93 deaths were associated with influenza B viruses, and 18 had a lineage determined; all were B/Victoria viruses.
43 deaths were associated with influenza A viruses, and 24 were subtyped; 23 were A(H1N1)pdm09 viruses, and one was an A(H3) virus.









						Weekly U.S. Influenza Surveillance Report
					

Learn more about the weekly influenza surveillance report (FluView) prepared by the Influenza Division.




					www.cdc.gov
				





As of Monday, COVID-19 has claimed the lives of perhaps 22 Americans. Let's see, it only has 19,978 deaths to go to catch up. And our children well, up to this 
date COVID-19 has claimed 0, none. Which one should we panic about?


*Keep in Mind*
Chances are you've had a coronavirus infection in the past but thought it was a cold. If you have any concerns about a cough, fever, or other symptoms, call your doctor.






						A to Z: Coronavirus (for Parents) - Nemours
					

This common viral infection can affect the respiratory tract. Almost everyone has had it at some point in their life. Learn about coronavirus here.




					kidshealth.org


----------



## Passepartout

billymach4 said:


> Ok serious note here.  Just traveled thru JFK to SLC. Who thinks I should  self quarantine?


If you washed your hands, wiped down the tray table and kept your hands away from your face, you're prolly good to go. But stay out of crowds- especially old, sick people for a while and don't ride the bus out to the site. Check with your doc if you get a fever or cough. Welcome back! how long were you back in your ancestral home?   BTW, nice new avatar.

Jim


----------



## rickandcindy23

Rene McDaniel said:


> Rick and Cindy,
> 
> I just came off the Norwegian Jade in Singapore on February 6, 2020 and I would say to you take them up on the re-book/future cruise credit offer and RUN AWAY, RUN AWAY as FAST AS YOU CAN!!  You do NOT want to go to Italy now.  Terrible time to be there -- surely every tourist attraction will be closed.  People on our February Norwegian Cruise and the one immediately afterwards, were absolutely FURIOUS and said they would never cruise with Norwegian again.
> 
> Biggest issue:  Really, they did not keep people updated as situations were changing, usually not until 24 hours beforehand.  For our cruise dates, Norwegian refused to give refunds, so people came on the cruise because they felt trapped financially.  Some people at the last minute, decided against going on the cruise because the coronavirus situation was worsening day by day in China.  Those people said on Cruise Critic that they lost thousands & thousands of dollars on their cruise costs, airfares, non-cancellable hotels pre and post cruise, independent tours, etc.  A lot of Cruise Critic people have complained that the bad thing about many of the travel insurance policies is that their travel insurance would get them OUT of the situation if they CAUGHT coronavirus and had to cancel the remainder of their trip.  But said their trip insurance did not cover the fact that they did not want to GO on the trip because of the RISK coronavirus.  I think the only insurance that covers that is the "cancel for any reason insurance" and that only gives you 50% reimbursement for the standard policy or 75% reimbursement if you paid the highest premium rate.
> 
> We were very fortunate because  no one on our cruise ever had a fever, and everything went off without a hitch. We departed on schedule from Hong Kong on January 30, successfully went to all 4 of our scheduled Vietnam ports:  (1)Hanoi/HaLong Bay, (2)Hue/DaNang/HoiAn, (3)Nha Trang, and (4)PhuMy/Saigon/HoChiMinh City, and then disembarked on schedule at Singapore.  The cruise after us was scheduled to do the exact same ports in Reverse heading back to HongKong.  But while we were on our cruise, the mayor of Hong Kong decided to close the port.  So, that left people on the cruise after us (the Feb 6th cruise was Singapore to Hong Kong) needing to change their flights home.  My understanding was that a lot of people didn't know until they actually boarded the ship on Feb 6th in Singapore, that they should change their return flight to be from Singapore instead of Hong Kong. They said that Norwegian gave them free phone/internet help to do that.  But, again, Norwegian didn't offer to let anyone cancel the cruise & get refunds.  There were lots of people on our cruise that were doing back-to-back (B2B) cruises, and were staying on the Jade for the Feb 6th cruise which was a 11-day cruise with a slightly different itinerary because they were scheduled for an overnight in Bangkok, Thailand & another port, before heading up the coast for the same 4 Vietnam ports we visited the week before.  Thank Goodness we were not on that ship as a B2B, because I hear that anyone on the Feb 6th cruise who had been in Hong Kong within the last 14 days had to leave the ship, mid-cruise.
> 
> Anyways, I understand the Jade was able to make the ports in Thailand & Cambodia, but Vietnam decided to close all its ports to cruise ships.  So, the Feb 6th cruise ended up with 6 Sea Days before heading back to Singapore!  I don't know all of their plights, as I wasn't on that cruise -- but the concensus seemed to be that "yes, ports close, things happen -- but Norwegian put their concerns for profits ahead of their concerns for their passengers".   Many were angry because they didn't know if their cruise was going to be cancelled, or not, when people had long flights and hotel rooms booked.  Eventually, Norwegian DID decide to cancel the following mid-February cruise. But how many people were already enroute, or had already arrived in Singapore days earlier?  Unfortunately, Norwegian was extremely slow to make decisions about things, and slow in notifying passengers that would be affected.  That seems what people were most upset about.  They say other cruise lines were cancelling cruises well ahead of time, and not leaving their passengers scrambling to make alternative arrangements at the last minute.  There are reviews from passengers on Cruise Critic about the February cruise fiascos.   Link: https://www.cruisecritic.com/memberreviews/memberreview.cfm?EntryID=678797
> 
> My cruise was fine, but I doubt that I would book with Norwegian again, based on the experiences of the cruisers after ours.  Anyways, I think we will probably skip cruising for the next 12 months, or so.  We are young retirees, but my husband has diabetes, takes high blood pressure meds, and has sleep apnea (but won't use his machine).  Now I have a better understanding that he is truly in a HIGH RISK category when something like Coronavirus comes along.  So, we will cancel our upcoming confirmed RCI exchange for Venice, Italy scheduled for August 2020.  We made it safely out of one Coronavirus region --- with all the face masks everywhere, closed tourist attractions, daily temperature checks before you are allowed to enter your hotel, or a bank, or a museum.  I have no desire to re-enter the belly of the beast again!  I am sure we can find something interesting to do this summer here in the US.
> 
> Our trip was pretty long:  2 days in Hong Kong before the cruise on the Jade, the 7-day Vietnam cruise (meh), a 2-week Gate1 Escorted Tour of Thailand (THAT was the highlight!! Wow!), and a week in Singapore.  Luckily, we were always just ahead of travel bans that would NOT have allowed us in because we had been in Hong Kong. Originally, the bans were on China-only, but as our trip progressed, Hong Kong & Macau were then included as a part of Mainland China. Had we not already been in Thailand or Singapore at that time, we would have been banned from entering.  When touring the Grand Palace in Bangkok our tour guide told us how lucky we were.  Usually 50,000 per day visit the Grand Palace, but with the China ban in place there are only 5,000 people per day visiting the Grand Palace.
> 
> Now, Thailand will no longer allow people in who have been in Singapore without a mandatory 2-week quarantine.  Singapore only has 50 active cases of Coronavirus in a city/state with a population of 5 million people --- so Thailand's travel ban makes absolutely no sense.  There seems to be a lot of fear, both on the part of people as well as countries.
> 
> We were never sick, never coughed, no fever, wore our face masks, washed hands constantly, and drenched ourselves in hand sanitizer.   But when we arrived back in the USA, still,  my husband & I have self-quarantined ourselves for 2 weeks.  We are fine with no symptoms or health issues, but what if we are "asymptomatic carriers" of coronavirus?  We just couldn't take the chance of possibly infecting someone else.  I don't want to be famous for being patient #1 bringing Covid-19 to my community.  Plus, in all honesty, the people in our gym, and my watercolor classes, and all my friends are soooo happy we are self-quarantining.  I can hear it in their voices on the phone -- they don't want to be exposed to someone who may have accidentally come into contact with the virus.
> 
> For Rick & Cindy who are thinking of a trip to Italy in April --- I think anyone coming from Italy, Iran, Korea & China will have to deal with the REAL possibility of 14-day mandatory quarantines after returning, and/or being denied entry from a wide assortment of countries.  There is a LOT of worry out there about the fact that someone can have Covid-19 and have no fever or symptoms.  Countries seem to be resorting to the idea that "you can't come HERE if you've been THERE".  Plus, Italy will be much more enjoyable without face masks, empty streets, closed tourist attractions, etc.   Having just left a Coronavirus-infected region, I can tell you it can add a LOT of extra stress to your trip.  And you are not really able to see and enjoy the country at its best.  Everyone is a little stressed-out
> 
> Also, Italy has announced that someone at the Vatican has coronavirus.  So I would not be surpised if soon the Vatican musuems are closed, Sistine Chapel is closed, as well as many places in Rome that attract large crowds of tourists.  Even today, people on Cruise Critic are saying the Jade has had problems with port closures enroute from Singapore to Dubai.  Apparently Dubai has just closed it's port and now Celebrity is scrambling for a port to disembark in.  A lot of people are experiencing a lot of stress and chaos (as are the cruise lines) as Eqypt & Israel shut the door, and people's vacation plans are ruined.
> 
> Many people scheduled for March cruises on the Norwegian Jade are worried about Italy & other European ports closing, as the cruise ships leave Asia heading for Spring/Summer cruises in the Mediterrean.  The best place to get the latest news are on the Cruise Critic BBS section called "Roll Calls".  There will be a roll call for the date of your cruise, but it is always a good idea to read the last pages of the roll calls ahead of yours -- to find out what's going on/being discussed.  Unfortunately, once a ship has sailed you'll no longer be able to see it's roll call unless you have made a post.
> 
> Just sharing my experiences and my two cents worth -- from someone just back from the "original" Coronavirus regions - Asia.
> 
> ---  Rene


Whoa, Rene.  Your warning is monumental in our decision to talk to our kids about this cruise.  I keep hoping Norwegian will just cancel it completely, so they cannot restrict our ability to use the money in the future on a cruise for any dates we want.   We cannot travel just anytime.  This fall would not work.  

I lost Chase UR points for hotels in Venice already.  Delta has been gracious to us, and I hope they continue to be gracious, when we have to cancel those flights that are now scheduled into Rome.


----------



## billymach4

Passepartout said:


> If you washed your hands, wiped down the tray table and kept your hands away from your face, you're prolly good to go. But stay out of crowds- especially old, sick people for a while and don't ride the bus out to the site. Check with your doc if you get a fever or cough. Welcome back! how long were you back in your ancestral home?   BTW, nice new avatar.
> 
> Jim


----------



## Rolltydr

WVBaker said:


> Perhaps they didn't get the terrifying news from mainstream media that everyone should be stockpiling food and dry goods in their bunkers for the imminent
> apocalypse that awaits us!
> 
> Please..... you must warn them all!



Gotta disagree with you. I haven’t seen a single news report or article from anyone in the mainstream media stating that everyone “should” be stockpiling anything. They are reporting what people are doing because that is their job. The only things I’ve seen them reporting that people “should” do are the guidelines from the CDC and other health organizations, such as wash your hands, don’t touch your face, don’t get on cruise ships, etc. 




Harry


----------



## CalGalTraveler

We just cancelled travel for 85 YO MIL for NYC. Put Hamilton Tickets on Broadway for sale, mid-April, selling at cost. Ideal for someone local. PM me if interested.

Taking wait and see approach if DH and I will pull the plug on our April trip. Problem is that Alaska won't refund tickets.


----------



## Glenn2

My travel plans this year have changed quite a bit.  A trip to San Juan for later in March was cancelled back in January, but that was done for medical reasons.  The TPA to SJU flight was booked on miles and the hotel on points so nothing was lost.  I cancelled last month a trip to San Diego in May because I am uncomfortable now flying from TPA to SAN.  Instead I deposited the week in Interval and the flight was booked on miles, so they were recovered.  I gave away my September week in San Francisco to family in Oceanside, CA - they can drive there.  Again, don't want to fly now to SFO.  Still planning a return to Cuba in late May (we were there last December).  But that is church related and could yet be cancelled.  The TPA to HAV flight isn't that long.

 I withdrew from an organized church trip to Israel and Jordon set for this July.  I lost my deposit on that one as I thought the insurance for cancellation was high.  It was almost as much as the deposit of $500.00.  The church group is still scheduled to go, but I am too worried about the long flight and fear getting sick so far from home.  That was a dream trip of mine since I have always wanted to travel to Israel and have never gone.  Our annual November church cruise to somewhere in the Caribbean is probably cancelled too, but no decision has been made yet.

A lot of changes I wish didn't happen.


----------



## JohnPaul

rickandcindy23 said:


> Our son-in-law works at the Air Force Academy in Colorado Springs, and their spring break trip to Seattle is cancelled.  Work won't allow him to travel to Seattle because of the outbreak there.  That makes no sense to me.  I used WorldMark points to get them a 1 bedroom at The Camlin.  Those points are gone.



The Camlin is typically fully booked. (It was a week ago when we were there).   If so you would likely get credits back if room taken.  However, a week ago is a long time in the current environment.


----------



## MULTIZ321

12 Houston-area coronavirus cases linked to Egypt cruise.










						12 Houston-area coronavirus cases linked to Egypt cruise
					

Another Harris County resident has tested positive for COVID-19. The individual was one of 17 Houston-area residents who recently traveled on the same Nile River cruise.




					www.texastribune.org
				





RicHard


----------



## MULTIZ321

A passenger on the quarantined Grand Princess cruise said people were fighting over ' rotten' food.










						A passenger on the quarantined Grand Princess cruise said people were fighting over 'rotten' food
					

The Grand Princess is carrying nearly two dozen passengers who have tested positive for the coronavirus. A woman said people aren't handling it well.




					www.businessinsider.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Looks like Delta is now doing the right thing and removing change fees on previously booked tickets. I hope the rest of the airlines follow this lead. (Wish I had booked on Delta)









						KUDOS: Delta Now Allowing Previously Booked Tickets To Be Changed Without Fees
					

Delta Air Lines is now allowing previously booked tickets to be changed for free, which is a much needed policy change. Hopefully other airlines follow.




					onemileatatime.com


----------



## goaliedave

In Kauai near a cruise ship, flying to Oakland, attending some sporting events for 3 weeks then going to Indian Wells. Luckily none of my plans are risky.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Israel has just announced a 14 day quarantine for ALL international travelers seeking entry into country:

_"All people entering Israel from abroad will be required to spend 14 days in home-isolation, the prime minister said Monday. The measure is effective immediately for Israelis and will go into effect for foreigners in 72 hours.
The isolation requirement applies to both Israelis and foreign travelers alike. No non-citizens will be able to enter Israel without proving they have a place to stay out their quarantine."









						Wow: Israel Announces 14 Day Quarantine for All Visitors - Running with Miles
					

Israel just announced a 14 day quarantine for all international arrivals and will be turning back non-permanent residents when this goes into effect.



					runningwithmiles.boardingarea.com
				



_


----------



## mogulman

We had a large family cruise on June with MSC (Western Caribbean). As half of the group read over 60 years old... We decided to cancel. I'm thinking last minute deals may be avail later on May... If not, it's a want not a need.


----------



## hintok

I am currently on the ship and have quarantined to our room since Wednesday at noon.  Since then, we have had no choice of what we get for breakfast (if anything) we have usually two choices for lunch or dinner.  I have questioned the freshness of the food.  It is usually something with beef cubes and a different gravy covering it each day.  Last night at 1:30 am I got sick from it.  Last night at 2 am some men dressed in hazmat gear came to our door and asked us questions. Unfortunately my cousin had all the symptoms they asked about.  She should be off the ship today, with the ill.  Fortunately I feel fine and think my health is good.  I will be sent to Travis AFB near my home or Miramar in the San Diego area.  Out of state residents and others will be off later (don't know when.)  On a final note we can get all the alcohol and water we want, but don't ask for coffee, especially in the morning.


----------



## needvaca

Well Italy just now quarantined the whole country through April 3.
 I hoping I get my Italy travel package refunded now


----------



## Luanne

CalGalTraveler said:


> Taking wait and see approach if DH and I will pull the plug on our April trip. Problem is that Alaska won't refund tickets.


Same with us.  Supposed to go to Seattle in May.  I have little confidence it will be contained by then.  It looks like we might get credit for the flights, but will lose the money for the upgraded seats.  My dd keeps telling me to call Alaska and explain.  I doubt that will do much good.


----------



## Passepartout

I checked on our United/Lufthansa flights to/from Italy in June/July. They said that since we bought from an agent, that we have to get refunds through the agent. I notified them and was told they would charge $600 each and that they would just hold the credit for future travel. We are pretty sure that our travel insurance will reimburse for the cancellation fee. They were allegedly non-refundable tix, so anything is better than nothing. Sort of. So now, we are out $2200 in cancellation fees and travel insurance premiums. AND no trip.  This is beginning to suck!


----------



## VacationForever

Passepartout said:


> I checked on our United/Lufthansa flights to/from Italy in June/July. They said that since we bought from an agent, that we have to get refunds through the agent. I notified them and was told they would charge $600 each and that they would just hold the credit for future travel. We are pretty sure that our travel insurance will reimburse for the cancellation fee. They were allegedly non-refundable tix, so anything is better than nothing. Sort of. So now, we are out $2200 in cancellation fees and travel insurance premiums. AND no trip.  This is beginning to suck!


I thought you had said that you will be filing a travel insurance claim against this?  Is that still the plan?

When we cancelled our cruises, we forfeited $1800 non-refundable deposit although a chunk of it could be applied to another cruise within 12 months, in which we have zero interest in booking another cruise.  We paid United $100 to redeposit miles back into my account.  So we are out $1900.


----------



## Passepartout

VacationForever said:


> I thought you had said that you will be filing a travel insurance claim against this?  Is that still the plan?


We are. But so far the hit is $600 each for the cancellation fee (which we may or may not get back, and the travel insurance premium of roughly $500 each. And this doesn't address the $2,000ish each that Celebrity wants to credit us for a future cruise that we may or may not take. (and THAT isn't looking likely)


----------



## Talent312

needvaca said:


> Well Italy just now quarantined the whole country through April 3.
> I hoping I get my Italy travel package refunded now



Originally, we were going to fly into Milan and stay on Lake Como.
Luckily, we changed that to Zurich and St. Moritz instead. Close one!
.


----------



## MULTIZ321

US couple sues owner ofcoronavirus-hit Grand Princess cruise ship for more than US $1 million.










						Couple sues owner of coronavirus-hit cruise ship for over US$1 million
					

Grand Princess passengers Ronald and Eva Weissberger claim company put profits over safety and did not have proper screening protocols in place.




					www.scmp.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## Luanne

MULTIZ321 said:


> US couple sues owner ofcoronavirus-hit Grand Princess cruise ship for more than US $1 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple sues owner of coronavirus-hit cruise ship for over US$1 million
> 
> 
> Grand Princess passengers Ronald and Eva Weissberger claim company put profits over safety and did not have proper screening protocols in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.scmp.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Richard


I first read this as "US couple sues owner of coronavirus."


----------



## MULTIZ321

Costa Fortuna cruise ship docks in Singapore; some passengers immediately bussed to 
airport 










						Costa Fortuna cruise ship docks in Singapore; some passengers immediately bussed to airport
					

SINGAPORE: The cruise liner turned away from ports in Malaysia and Thailand due to COVID-19 concerns docked in Singapore on Tuesday morning (Mar 10), with some passengers immediately taken to Changi Airport by bus. The Costa Fortuna berthed at the Marina Bay Cruise Centre as part of a schedu




					www.channelnewsasia.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Eerie scenes show unrecognisable Venice empty of tourists after lockdown 









						Eerie scenes show unrecognisable Venice empty of tourists after lockdown
					

All of Italy has been placed into lockdown to combat the spread of the coronavirus.




					au.lifestyle.yahoo.com
				





Richard


----------



## Panina

If you planned to travel to Israel you will be quarantined for 14 days








						Two-week isolation ordered for all who enter Israel
					

There are now 50 people diagnosed with coronavirus in Israel.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## MULTIZ321

How to change your travel plans amid the global COVID-19 outbreak 










						How to change your travel plans amid the global COVID-19 outbreak
					

Whether you're traveling for spring break or making summer travel plans, you may be worried about COVID-19 impacting your trip. You may be able to make change with or without travel insurance.




					abc7chicago.com
				





Richard


----------



## Ken555

I just canceled a six week trip to Australia, Hawaii and a cruise from Sydney to Honolulu. Happy to stay home in the interim.

On other news, for those data curious folks, this is a good overview of how this may proceed in the coming months... 








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47

We are planning on going to Hawaii the last week in June and the first of week of July for the first.  I am praying that this Coronavirus is under control by summer.


----------



## Conan

*Who is getting sick, and how sick? A breakdown of coronavirus risk by demographic factors*
"Overall, China CDC found, 2.3% of confirmed cases died. But the fatality rate was 14.8% in people 80 or older, likely reflecting the presence of other diseases, a weaker immune system, or simply worse overall health. By contrast, the fatality rate was 1.3% in 50-somethings, 0.4% in 40-somethings, and 0.2% in people 10 to 39."








						Who is getting sick, and how sick? A breakdown of coronavirus risk by demographic factors
					

The new coronavirus is not an equal-opportunity killer. Here's what research has shown about who might be most at risk.




					www.statnews.com


----------



## pedro47

Conan said:


> *Who is getting sick, and how sick? A breakdown of coronavirus risk by demographic factors*
> "Overall, China CDC found, 2.3% of confirmed cases died. But the fatality rate was 14.8% in people 80 or older, likely reflecting the presence of other diseases, a weaker immune system, or simply worse overall health. By contrast, the fatality rate was 1.3% in 50-somethings, 0.4% in 40-somethings, and 0.2% in people 10 to 39."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is getting sick, and how sick? A breakdown of coronavirus risk by demographic factors
> 
> 
> The new coronavirus is not an equal-opportunity killer. Here's what research has shown about who might be most at risk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.statnews.com


Thanks Conan, that article gave a very detail breakdown of information..


----------



## presley

hintok said:


> I am currently on the ship and have quarantined to our room since Wednesday at noon


Sorry to hear that you are going through this. I am not sure I'd be able to keep my composure being served random beef cubes with gravy while being locked up.


----------



## Passepartout

hintok said:


> I am currently on the ship and have quarantined to our room since Wednesday at noon.  . . .  Last night at 1:30 am I got sick from it.  Last night at 2 am some men dressed in hazmat gear came to our door and asked us questions. Unfortunately my cousin had all the symptoms they asked about.  She should be off the ship today, with the ill.  Fortunately I feel fine and think my health is good.


You are in our thoughts and prayers, Please keep your TUG family informed as your situation evolves. Give our best wishes to your cousin if possible. We hope and pray that you both can get home and back to 'normal' life/

Jim


----------



## jmhpsu93

jmhpsu93 said:


> We just rebooked our Southwest flights to Orlando in April (exact same flight) and got back over 25K points because the flights are so much cheaper now, assuming because of the CIVID-19 travel demand drop.  I'm trying to retrade into a better MVC right now in Interval, will update if I see anything.


Yep - got a better resort with a retrade.  Granted, it's Orlando so not much difference, but it's where we wanted to go.


----------



## jmhpsu93

Passepartout said:


> You are in our thoughts and prayers, Please keep your TUG family informed as your situation evolves. Give our best wishes to your cousin if possible. We hope and pray that you both can get home and back to 'normal' life/
> 
> Jim


Yes +1


----------



## jehb2

Started canceling all of my reservations for our European vacation (Belgium, Paris, Switzerland, Italy, & Greece).  I was very surprised 3 of 5 Airbnbs had a 100% refund policy. The other 2 had a 50% refund policy.  I didn’t think I would be getting anything back.  But I do have the “cancel for any reason” insurance.  That will give me 75% back of my non-refundable fees.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Port Everglades cruise passengers warned after
employees test positive for coronavirus.










						Port Everglades cruise passengers warned after employees test positive for coronavirus
					

Three employees of a company that greets cruise ship passengers in Florida have tested positive for the new coronavirus, state health officials said Tuesday, urging anyone who recently traveled through Port Everglades to isolate themselves for 14 days if they start experiencing symptoms.




					www.fox13news.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## isisdave

Our Florence AirBnB was within the 30-day non-refundable period, but AirBnB refunded 100% because of their "extenuating circumstances" policy, namely, Italy is closed.

It did take a week instead of the usual 24 hours because they're swamped.


----------



## tschwa2

All of our summer plans starting Memorial Day weekend are drive to locations.  At this point planning on still going even with elderly grandmother.


----------



## "Roger"

I don't know if I am the only one not changing plans or the only one willing to admit it. We are scheduled to fly to Madrid and eventually take a river cruise down the Douro River (the boat will have 84 passengers) mid to late April. The trip is still on, we still plan to go. We did get a call and we had to change our airline reservations.

We could be exposed, but I also think we will be exposed staying here in the States.


----------



## AnnaS

hintok said:


> I am currently on the ship and have quarantined to our room since Wednesday at noon.  Since then, we have had no choice of what we get for breakfast (if anything) we have usually two choices for lunch or dinner.  I have questioned the freshness of the food.  It is usually something with beef cubes and a different gravy covering it each day.  Last night at 1:30 am I got sick from it.  Last night at 2 am some men dressed in hazmat gear came to our door and asked us questions. Unfortunately my cousin had all the symptoms they asked about.  She should be off the ship today, with the ill.  Fortunately I feel fine and think my health is good.  I will be sent to Travis AFB near my home or Miramar in the San Diego area.  Out of state residents and others will be off later (don't know when.)  On a final note we can get all the alcohol and water we want, but don't ask for coffee, especially in the morning.



We are all thinking of you.  Hang in there.


----------



## geekette

....We could be exposed, but I also think we will be exposed staying here in the States. 

Yep.  I have been mostly keeping to myself doing home projects.  I expect to catch it eventually, but am aiming to be a later patient, after the peak.   Had my flu shot so if I get that, should be mild. Thought about asking pharmacy about pneumonia shot as my last one was at least a decade ago.   I help my mother with her taxes and do not want to be a carrier of anything but my laptop to her house.  If I ward off what I can, and keep myself strong and healthy, hopefully my coronavirus stint will be short and unharmful or maybe nonexistent.


----------



## Rolltydr

We’re planning to leave tomorrow morning to go to Nashville for the SEC basketball tournament. The conference announced today that in in order to protect the teams, only essential personnel will be allowed in the locker rooms. I think the major impact of that is media will not the allowed in. But, there will be 20,000 fans in the arena with the teams so I don‘t understand that move in isolation. I almost expect the announcement to come later tonight or tomorrow that fans will not be allowed to attend the games. I understand and I am actually having 2nd thoughts about attending but the first games are tomorrow night and the fans will have already traveled only to be told they can’t attend. If that does happen, we may stay anyway but it will be kind of a waste of time and points. The room at the new Margaritaville was 100,000 points and I’m sure the furniture is not as comfortable as mine at home and it won’t have a 65” 4k TV for me to watch the games. First world problems, right?

Well, we’ll see what happens tomorrow and the rest of the week.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coronavirus cases rise in South Carolina; Beaufort
County waits.




			https://www.islandpacket.com/news/local/article241060356.html
		

.


Richard


----------



## klpca

My daughter cancelled her trip to Switzerland - BA refunded her airfare but the Getaways purchased from II are a sunk cost not covered by her trip insurance. I feel bad about that. But since I usually have too many weeks, I will make sure that she's first in line for the extras. She was going to go (leaving this week) but the exponential growth of the cases in both Italy and France made her too uncomfortable to go. She was getting a HUGE amount of push back at work.

I feel so bad for everyone who is affected. Our next trip is in May. I be the next to be on pins & needles for the foreseeable future. I have RA and take an immunosupressant. Fun times ahead.


----------



## WinniWoman

hintok said:


> I am currently on the ship and have quarantined to our room since Wednesday at noon.  Since then, we have had no choice of what we get for breakfast (if anything) we have usually two choices for lunch or dinner.  I have questioned the freshness of the food.  It is usually something with beef cubes and a different gravy covering it each day.  Last night at 1:30 am I got sick from it.  Last night at 2 am some men dressed in hazmat gear came to our door and asked us questions. Unfortunately my cousin had all the symptoms they asked about.  She should be off the ship today, with the ill.  Fortunately I feel fine and think my health is good.  I will be sent to Travis AFB near my home or Miramar in the San Diego area.  Out of state residents and others will be off later (don't know when.)  On a final note we can get all the alcohol and water we want, but don't ask for coffee, especially in the morning.



Sorry this happened to you. Wish you well and that you will be off and home soon.


----------



## Rolltydr

klpca said:


> My daughter cancelled her trip to Switzerland - BA refunded her airfare but the Getaways purchased from II are a sunk cost not covered by her trip insurance. I feel bad about that. But since I usually have too many weeks, I will make sure that she's first in line for the extras. She was going to go (leaving this week) but the exponential growth of the cases in both Italy and France made her too uncomfortable to go. She was getting a HUGE amount of push back at work.
> 
> I feel so bad for everyone who is affected. Our next trip is in May. I be the next to be on pins & needles for the foreseeable future. I have RA and take an immunosupressant. Fun times ahead.


Sorry your daughter had to cancel her trip. That sucks! Our daughter and her two best friends leave Sunday for a girl’s week in New Orleans. I’m sure they’ll go and I’m not too worried about it since the effects of covid-19 seem to be much less severe on the young. I’m not sure Louisiana has even reported any cases yet. I guess we just have to hope for the best going forward the next few weeks and months. It looks like illness and disruption are going to be the new reality until the medical community can get a handle on this and we know for sure what we’re dealing with.


----------



## goaliedave

I'm in the middle of my 5 month snowbirding with no impact yet, hoping airlines don't cancel flights and sports events go ahead.

The USA is behind other countries in testing so the next week or two will be interesting when results start coming out.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## caribbeanqueen

hintok thinking of you and especially your cousin. I hope you are off the ship soon and your cousin has only mild symptoms.
I imagine its no joke to those being affected by this.
I am hearing some pretty scary information from people in China, how this was well known before January and they did all they could to hide the outbreak, putting millions at risk. Lots more Im hearing I need to look up and verify.
Makes me so angry.
Anyone else hearing stories coming out of China?
I feel bad for all who have to cancel plans, especially those losing money.


----------



## pedro47

I have one problem with the quarantined of cruise ships. There are three  (3) cruise ships that have been quarantined all are Princess Cruise Line ships.
Why?


----------



## VacationForever

caribbeanqueen said:


> hintok thinking of you and especially your cousin. I hope you are off the ship soon and your cousin has only mild symptoms.
> I imagine its no joke to those being affected by this.
> I am hearing some pretty scary information from people in China, how this was well known before January and they did all they could to hide the outbreak, putting millions at risk. Lots more Im hearing I need to look up and verify.
> Makes me so angry.
> Anyone else hearing stories coming out of China?
> I feel bad for all who have to cancel plans, especially those losing money.


Are these folks whom you know directly or is it just rumors?  My ex-staff is in Shanghai with his family and we private message on FB.  He said crisis is over in Shanghai already.  They still go about with face masks but all activities are back to normal.  I haven't asked him about the rest of China.


----------



## Ken555

pedro47 said:


> I have one problem with the quarantined of cruise ships. There are three (3) cruise ships that have been quarantined all are Princess Cruise Line ships.
> Why?



What little I have heard so far about this is that it may be due to crew transferring amongst the ships. If they were infected but didn’t know it when they transferred... etc.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hintok

caribbeanqueen said:


> hintok thinking of you and especially your cousin. I hope you are off the ship soon and your cousin has only mild symptoms.
> I imagine its no joke to those being affected by this.
> I am hearing some pretty scary information from people in China, how this was well known before January and they did all they could to hide the outbreak, putting millions at risk. Lots more Im hearing I need to look up and verify.
> Makes me so angry.
> Anyone else hearing stories coming out of China?
> I feel bad for all who have to cancel plans, especially those losing money.



We are still on the ship. Food has improved since the Captain hired a company to cater food. My roommate/cousin is much better and was able to get some medication. We should be off by tomorrow. I am still feeling healthy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clifffaith

hintok said:


> We are still on the ship. Food has improved since the Captain hired a company to cater food. My roommate/cousin is much better and was able to get some medication. We should be off by tomorrow. I am still feeling healthy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Glad you are feeling well. I saw Chef Jose Andres interviewed on I think CNN today -- his group is there at the port providing meals.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Eurodam Cruise Ship Diverts to Kahului Harbor.










						Maui Now: Eurodam Cruise Ship Diverts to Kahului Harbor
					

When the 936 ft. long Eurodam pulled into Kahului Harbor this morning, it came as an unexpected sight for area residents, especially since it doesn't usually make a port call at the location. The ship put in a request this weekend to come to Kahului instead of Lahaina because of weather on the...




					mauinow.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## b2bailey

pedro47 said:


> I have one problem with the quarantined of cruise ships. There are three  (3) cruise ships that have been quarantined all are Princess Cruise Line ships.
> Why?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## goaliedave

Today's Europe map. Once USA starts serious testing it will be interesting to see their map.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## goaliedave

Canada got our 200+ residents off that Oakland docked cruise ship and flown home to an air force base for 14 day quarantine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## MULTIZ321

3 TSA Screeners in San Jose, Calif., Have Contracted Coronavirus, Agency Says.










						3 TSA Screeners In San Jose, Calif., Have Contracted Coronavirus, Agency Says
					

The security officers, all of whom work at Norman Y. Mineta San Jose International Airport, are the first confirmed cases of the virus within the Transportation Security Administration, officials say.




					www.npr.org
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

How Much Damage Will Coronavirus Do to Cruise Industry?










						How Much Damage Will Coronavirus Do to Cruise Industry?
					

While some cruise lines are relaxing cancellation policies, fares are holding steady so far. No one can assess how quickly cruise lines will bounce back.




					skift.com
				





Richard


----------



## caribbeanqueen

I took a Princess cruise in December. Thank God we are all fine.  hintok please keep us updated on how things are going.
Richard thanks for all the postings and keeping us up to date on what is going on.
I think traveling in the US is pretty safe right now. I feel for all those having to cancel their plans.


----------



## LMD

It has officially made it's way to my area of Naples FL. 3 people over the age of 60 positively diagnosed. They said it is travel related.


----------



## CaliSunshine

These are big numbers: https://www.axios.com/congressional...ses-fec69e77-1515-4fbc-8340-c53b65c22c53.html Basically, unless you take extreme precautions and/or are very lucky, you've got a good chance of catching coronavirus sooner or later.


----------



## goaliedave

The USA being behind the rest of the world in testing is impacting Canada 








						Most Of Canada’s New Cases Of COVID-19 Are Linked To The U.S.
					

Several of Canada's newest confirmed cases of COVID-19 are in people with recent travel history to the United States.




					www.forbes.com
				




Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## MULTIZ321

Stop putting your phone, wallet, and keys into the bins at airports. Here's what the TSA is now telling
passengers to do when traveling during the coronavirus outbreak.









						Stop putting your phone, wallet, and keys into the bins at airports. Here's what the TSA is now telling passengers to do when traveling during the coronavirus outbreak.
					

The TSA is telling travelers not to put their phone, keys, and wallet into the bins at airports — put them in your carry-on instead.




					www.businessinsider.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## Maple_Leaf

goaliedave said:


> The USA being behind the rest of the world in testing is impacting Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Of Canada’s New Cases Of COVID-19 Are Linked To The U.S.
> 
> 
> Several of Canada's newest confirmed cases of COVID-19 are in people with recent travel history to the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


Yes, 2 of the 5 new cases today in Ontario are persons who traveled to the U.S.


----------



## AnnaS

Just wanted to say thank you Rich for the updates.


----------



## Brett

WVBaker said:


> Perhaps they didn't get the terrifying news from mainstream media that everyone should be stockpiling food and dry goods in their bunkers for the imminent
> apocalypse that awaits us!
> 
> Please..... you must warn them all!




The "*terrifying*" news from the "mainstream media" is now warning that the coronavirus is 10 times more lethal than the seasonal flu and is now a pandemic
................   but there is no need to panic   ....

*https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/11/top-federal-health-official-says-coronavirus-outbreak-is-going-to-get-worse-in-the-us.html*


----------



## "Roger"

For the record I never saw where the main stream media (as opposed to some social media) said that we should be stockpiling food. They reported that people were doing this, not that they should.

Dr. Anthony Fauci has a long standing record over six presidencies for being a straight shooter. If the main stream media did not report what he had to say, it would be negligent.


----------



## clifffaith

After Cliff accepted a Worldmark "party week" at Indio over my objections, he's now decided he doesn't want to take part in the theater experience offered. So we've cancelled that, and because Coachella was cancelled we were able to get our four days in Palm Springs back.


----------



## bluehende

Well the first case in DE was reported.  Lucky us it was at where my wife substitutes.


----------



## bluehende

Brett said:


> The "*terrifying*" news from the "mainstream media" is now warning that the coronavirus is 10 times more lethal than the seasonal flu and is now a pandemic
> ................   but there is no need to panic   ....
> 
> *https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/11/top-federal-health-official-says-coronavirus-outbreak-is-going-to-get-worse-in-the-us.html*


  So you are criticizing the mainstream media for reporting what was said at a news conference by the foremost expert and spokesman for the administrations task force and what the WHO  said today.

Personally I watch the news to be informed and both of these I consider *"important"* information.


----------



## CanuckTravlr

Fortunately, our next booked international travel is not until December to Florida and in January to the Caribbean.  We have decided not to fly to Vancouver this summer to visit with relatives.  We will delay it until things settle down.  Any trips between now and the end of the year will be limited and local.  We will just enjoy the nice weather in the spring, summer and fall right here at home.

I think limiting public interactions is the safest course of action until they get a better handle on whether this now pandemic will continue to expand or will at some point start to be more contained.  If necessary, we will cancel the road trip to Florida and the visit to the Caribbean.  We are also holding off on booking our flights for now, too.  Vacations are nice and we enjoy them, but not a necessity and definitely not worth risking your health, or even potentially worse, your life, over, IMO.  Certainly not panicking, just being cautious and prudent.


----------



## Rolltydr

bluehende said:


> So you are criticizing the mainstream media for reporting what was said at a news conference by the foremost expert and spokesman for the administrations task force and what the WHO said today.
> 
> Personally I watch the news to be informed and both of these I consider *"important"* information.



I believe Brett was making a point to others who have been blaming the mainstream media for all things coronavirus. I believe his point is that it is real, not something made up by the mainstream media. Apparently, POTUS realizes that now, too.


Harry


----------



## Maple_Leaf

You Canadian snowbirds may want to keep an eye on this situation.








						Canadian officials reviewing border policy as COVID-19 spreads across the U.S.
					

Union representing border guards calls on government for more health officials at airports, while Liberal government announces aid package for provinces to deal with virus spread.




					www.thestar.com
				



For now, they're just talking about additional help at land crossings, but that could change quickly.


----------



## Talent312

I got an email from Budget detailing their enhanced coronavirus cleaning process.
Nice, but not eggsactly my foremost concern at the moment.


----------



## goaliedave

Maple_Leaf said:


> You Canadian snowbirds may want to keep an eye on this situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian officials reviewing border policy as COVID-19 spreads across the U.S.
> 
> 
> Union representing border guards calls on government for more health officials at airports, while Liberal government announces aid package for provinces to deal with virus spread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thestar.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now, they're just talking about additional help at land crossings, but that could change quickly.


Definitely! I think Canada should close the border due to the USA's poor preparation and increasing source of infection. The same way Canada banned US Citizens from applying for refugee status after they became #3 source of refugees. (https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...-asylum-canada-increases-immigration-refugees)

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Brett

Rolltydr said:


> I believe Brett was making a point to others who have been blaming the mainstream media for all things coronavirus. I believe his point is that it is real, not something made up by the mainstream media. Apparently, POTUS realizes that now, too.
> 
> 
> Harry



yes, perhaps even TUG members (and others) that only watch and believe a certain cable news show  ('fake news', hoax!)
will now believe the coronavirus is real


----------



## Roger830

Brett said:


> yes, perhaps even TUG members (and others) that only watch and believe a certain cable news show  ('fake news', hoax!)
> will now believe the coronavirus is real



Media that hypes everything as a crisis isn't believed when there is a crisis.









						Media That Hypes Everything As A Crisis Shocked That No One Listens When Actual Crisis Arrives
					

U.S.—The media that has hyped literally everything as the end of the world is shocked that people aren't taking them seriously when they are telling us how serious Coronavirus is.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## caribbeanqueen

Roger you may be onto something. We are so used to them hyping everything most probably think they are overreacting and it is hard to know when it doesn't seem to be here much...yet.
bluehende hope your wife and yourself stay healthy and no one else is affected. It becomes very scary when it is so close to home.


----------



## WVBaker

Brett said:


> The "*terrifying*" news from the "mainstream media" is now warning that the coronavirus is 10 times more lethal than the seasonal flu and is now a pandemic
> ................   but there is no need to panic   ....
> 
> *https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/11/top-federal-health-official-says-coronavirus-outbreak-is-going-to-get-worse-in-the-us.html*



Speaking to Newsweek by email, Dr. Mike Tildesley of the Department of Life Sciences at the University of Warwick said a challenge of estimating the COVID-19 mortality rate was a lack of data on the number of people experiencing mild symptoms, or no symptoms at all, who are not seeking treatment.

"The estimates that we are seeing for mortality rate may be misleading, as what is really being quoted in many instances is the 'case fatality rate,' which is defined as the number of deaths owing to a disease divided by the total number of people diagnosed with the disease," he said.









						Trump's Top Coronavirus Doctor Says It's Much More Lethal Than Seasonal Flu
					

Dr. Anthony Fauci told Fox News that a mortality rate of 1 percent would make COVID-19 "ten times more lethal" than seasonal flu.




					www.newsweek.com
				





Well, I suppose it's true. It is not best that we should all think alike, as a difference of opinion is what makes horse racing and missionaries.   

Anyway, while I appreciate Dr. Fauci's thoughts on this, given his estimate, COVID-19 will at some point claim the lives of over 200,000 people, just in the United States alone. After all, that is based solely on facts and not conjecture or fear alone.

Believe what you choose and hoard what you must. I think I'll go on and live life without fearing the imminent apocalypse.


----------



## bnoble

S. Korea probably has one of the better estimates of fatality rates (0.7%), as they've been testing very aggressively (20K per day).








						Coronavirus in South Korea: How 'trace, test and treat' may be saving lives
					

South Korea is testing more people per capita than anywhere else - and could be a role model for others.



					www.bbc.com
				




0.7% could still be a *lot* of people, given how easily this appears to spread and the fact that few probably have a natural immunity. My family (and employer, U-M) are taking the social distancing idea seriously. International travel for work through late April now requires (rarely granted) special permission, and domestic travel is strongly discouraged during that time. We've canceled our graduate student recruiting weekend and all in-person classes. We are not sending our students home, though, as some of them can't easily get there, particularly the international students. We still plan to hold athletics events, but without spectators, only parents and media. We've cancelled all events with an expected attendance of 100 or more.




__





						COVID-19 update on U-M classes, travel, study abroad and large events |  Office of the President
					





					president.umich.edu
				




We don't think our students are particularly at risk, unless they have some underlying health issue. But, we expect this will help "flatten the curve" so that the peak illness rate does not exceed health care capacity as it appears to be doing in Italy.








						Flattening the Coronavirus Curve
					

One chart explains why slowing the spread of the infection is nearly as important as stopping it.




					www.nytimes.com
				











						The Extraordinary Decisions Facing Italian Doctors
					

There are now simply too many patients for each one of them to receive adequate care.




					www.theatlantic.com
				




Individually, we aren't taking any extraordinary measures short of canceling travel in the next week or two. We still have (tentatively) planned a cruise in May, and a trip to the Channel Islands in S. California in June. We're waiting to see how things unfold between now and then before making decisions on those. I was also thinking about a trip to Japan in late May/early June, but have decided to postpone that. We are trying to avoid high-density places and be mindful of personal handwashing and other sanitary practices. The grocery store I went to last night was busy, but no obvious evidence of hoarding behavior.

My wife and I are both in our early 50s, with no underlying health complications, so we think we are relatively low risk. Our kids are probably in even better shape. But, we are both concerned about our surviving parents, who are in their 70s. We don't want to be the source of a life-threatening infection for them. My wife is a health care professional, and is aware of one fatality that she is quite certain was covid-related pneumonia, but that person wasn't tested, so it is not confirmed.


----------



## Brett

Roger830 said:


> Media that hypes everything as a crisis isn't believed when there is a crisis.
> ]





caribbeanqueen said:


> Roger you may be onto something. We are so used to them hyping everything most probably think they are overreacting and it is hard to know when it doesn't seem to be here much...yet.
> bluehende hope your wife and yourself stay healthy and no one else is affected. It becomes very scary when it is so close to home.



It's always "them" and the "media" that hype everything  ......    but which "media" is the real 'truth'  ?

The _*Wall Street Journal*_ today had an interesting editorial about leadership and "letting the experts speak"
I suppose the *stock market is a version of the truth* that cannot be ignored !


----------



## WinniWoman

The fact is there are a lot of unknowns with this thing. We will probably be dealing with it for months to come. If it were me I would not get on a plane or a cruise ship(there goes my MS MT Washington day cruises I couldn't wait to do this spring! Sigh.)  or hang out in large crowds. I am still going to go to the supermarket each week. I need to go to the bank tomorrow also and I need to get my haircut next week so I will. My husband still has to meet his new doctor as he needs blood pressure medicine so he will keep that upcoming appt. We wanted to go to a couple of small, concerts coming up,  but if we can't we can't.

Our lives will change for awhile but we just all have to be calm and prepared and we will be fine.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Emergency operations centre activated in Toronto to deal with COVID-19 outbreak.










						Emergency operations centre activated in Toronto to deal with COVID-19 outbreak
					

The City of Toronto says that it will create a task force and activate its emergency operations centre amid the ongoing COVID-19 outbreak.



					toronto.ctvnews.ca
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

COVID-19: Singapore economy taking 'big hit nobody has been spared - PM Lee.










						COVID-19: Singapore economy taking ‘big hit’, nobody has been spared – PM Lee
					

SINGAPORE — The Singapore economy is taking a “big hit” due to the severe impact of the coronavirus outbreak, Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong said on Thursday (12 March).




					sg.news.yahoo.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## AnnaS

Getting emails from all the stores, banks, dr. office, etc. etc.

We cancelled our Cruisetour (Alaska/June about 10 days ago) and I think we will be cancelling our Florida vacation coming up end of the month.  

Panic or not - we should be on lockdown for a month like Italy.  Why do we need to wait.

No socializing here or shopping (other than food/rx/early am).  We have a wedding Saturday and wish they would cancel.  I would stay home but my husband, that I am more worried about, feels bad and wants to go.  

This is going to worse real fast.  Maybe take these measure while we are still ahead.........

Just venting....


----------



## r4rab

I'm not panicking until the dead start rising and the zombie apocalypse begins


----------



## PamMo

This is an excellent and very blunt opinion piece written by a doctor in Italy who's dealing with the spread of coronavirus there. If you think coronavirus is over-hyped and isn't a big threat to your health, you should definitely read this.

_Young and Unafraid of the Coronovirus Pandemic? Good for you. Now Stop Killing People._









						Young and unafraid of the pandemic? Good for you. Now stop killing people
					

Yes, chances are that the coronavirus won't kill you. But just by refusing to stay put, you are endangering hundreds of lives, every bit as valuable as your own. And it can still mess up your life, or incapacitate you for good.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Talent312

r4rab said:


> I'm not panicking until the dead start rising and the zombie apocalypse begins



Then you haven watched that documentary show, "Supernatural." - _Time to panic._
------------------------
I got an email today from Red Lobster describing their enhanced cleaning process.
Even menus get a cleaning... That'll be a first!
,


----------



## easyrider

Brett said:


> yes, perhaps even TUG members (and others) that only watch and believe a certain cable news show  ('fake news', hoax!)
> will now believe the coronavirus is real



I was talking to a guy I know at the hardware store about Covid 19 and he definitely thinks it is way over blown in the media. I kind of agree until I don't. 

Bill


----------



## clifffaith

Our Los Angeles mayor just told everyone to not go out to dinner but to order in to keep the restaurants and deliverer folks in business. I have a dentist appt at 1:30 (and a temperature of 99.8 I'm going to check again just before leaving/canceling -- may be a side effect of having had an epidural yesterday, but this was my umpteenth epi and I've never had a temp before) and we are talking about stopping at a restaurant we pass easily a dozen times a week just to try it out.


----------



## rapmarks

Our subdivision is having an emergency board meeting tomorrow with covid19  the only topic.
the wii bowling is canceling the rest of the season and the banquet 
the bridge group wants to cancel For a few weeks.
our course is closing soon to redo the greens and everything else is shutting down, but I am fearful of flying north.waiting to see What happens
returning to doctor tomorrow as my bronchitis continues (I have asthma)


----------



## VacationForever

clifffaith said:


> Our Los Angeles mayor just told everyone to not go out to dinner but to order in to keep the restaurants and deliverer folks in business. I have a dentist appt at 1:30 (and a temperature of 99.8 I'm going to check again just before leaving/canceling -- may be a side effect of having had an epidural yesterday, but this was my umpteenth epi and I've never had a temp before) and we are talking about stopping at a restaurant we pass easily a dozen times a week just to try it out.


Great.  If the delivery guy has coronavirus, it is a quick way to spread it around.  I would take my chances eating out instead of having a delivery guy at my door step. 

Best to stay home and not go to the dentist with a fever.


----------



## VacationForever

rapmarks said:


> Our subdivision is having an emergency board meeting tomorrow with covid19  the only topic.
> the wii bowling is canceling the rest of the season and the banquet
> the bridge group wants to cancel For a few weeks.
> our course is closing soon to redo the greens and everything else is shutting down, but I am fearful of flying north.waiting to see What happens
> returning to doctor tomorrow as my bronchitis continues (I have asthma)


Everything is still operating as normal at our country club.  We have only 180 golf members and half of them don't regularly golf.  Everyone is very comfortable that we are all at low risk of catching coronavirus from fellow club members and staff at the moment.  Gym, exercise classes and, card groups and social events are also business as usual.


----------



## Karen G

The management of our 55-and-over community of 7,000 homes just made the decision to close all three of our recreation centers. This was part of their announcement:  
 The large groups that congregate at our centers and the *demographics of our population make Sun City Anthem a very vulnerable community to COVID-19 (Coronavirus). *

Having said that, all three (3) community centers – Anthem Center, Independence Center and Liberty Center, *will CLOSE Friday, March 13 at 5 p.m. and tentatively reopen on the morning of April 1.*  This is being done to ensure the health and welfare of the residents of this community.  

Interaction between people and groups within close quarters are of major concern right now.  Management cannot effectively monitor and ensure that visitors to the centers are practicing proper hygiene or preventive measures but can only make suggestions which is why the decision to CLOSE the centers has been made. . . . There will be no bus trips, meetings, events, shows or any activity as the centers will be closed.


----------



## clifffaith

VacationForever said:


> Great.  If the delivery guy has coronavirus, it is a quick way to spread it around.  I would take my chances eating out instead of having a delivery guy at my door step.
> 
> Best to stay home and not go to the dentist with a fever.



I gave her the choice -- I feel fine but have a temp. See me or not, her choice. We rescheduled for the 24th. Will send Cliff out for sandwiches if my temp doesn't go down. Still 99.8 two hours later; I do suspect it is a result of the epidural since my only symptom is the hot cheeks which is what made me reach for the thermometer in the first place. I'll call my pain doctor if it goes up to 100.5 or I still have low grade fever tomorrow.


----------



## clifffaith

Karen G said:


> The management of our 55-and-over community of 7,000 homes just made the decision to close all three of our recreation centers. This was part of their announcement:
> The large groups that congregate at our centers and the *demographics of our population make Sun City Anthem a very vulnerable community to COVID-19 (Coronavirus). *
> 
> Having said that, all three (3) community centers – Anthem Center, Independence Center and Liberty Center, *will CLOSE Friday, March 13 at 5 p.m. and tentatively reopen on the morning of April 1.*  This is being done to ensure the health and welfare of the residents of this community.
> 
> Interaction between people and groups within close quarters are of major concern right now.  Management cannot effectively monitor and ensure that visitors to the centers are practicing proper hygiene or preventive measures but can only make suggestions which is why the decision to CLOSE the centers has been made. . . . There will be no bus trips, meetings, events, shows or any activity as the centers will be closed.



Good idea, but why not starting at the end of the day today? So many of the announcements from various groups/agencies put the starting date out a few days. Yeah, I can see giving people taking flights two days to scramble, but most other things should be shut down immediately if they think there's a danger. Case in point -- as I'm typing TV on behind me just said Disneyland closing starting Saturday. Why not tomorrow?


----------



## goaliedave

Flying out of Kauai Saturday to AZ. No announcement yet from POTUS banning flights from Hawaii. C'mon man! I've bought a tent, a bottle of tequilla, got a spot picked out on the water behind 14th green at Wailua GC to live ... keep me in Hawaii! 

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## rapmarks

VacationForever said:


> Everything is still operating as normal at our country club.  We have only 180 golf members and half of them don't regularly golf.  Everyone is very comfortable that we are all at low risk of catching coronavirus from fellow club members and staff at the moment.  Gym, exercise classes and, card groups and social events are also business as usual.


We have much bigger golf membership, the 120 spots for Thursday night scramble fill up in ten minutes with a huge waiting list.  180 members in ladies league alone. Bocce league has 300, wii has almost three hundred.  Restaurant events cut off at 140 and fill up in about ten minutes, lots of tennis players, card players, etc.


----------



## Brett

easyrider said:


> I was talking to a guy I know at the hardware store about Covid 19 and he definitely thinks it is way over blown in the media. I kind of agree until I don't.
> 
> Bill




I wish someone would tell the stock market this is all "overblown"


----------



## rickandcindy23

Disneyland just announced they are closing for two weeks!  WHOA!


----------



## VacationForever

rapmarks said:


> We have much bigger golf membership, the 120 spots for Thursday night scramble fill up in ten minutes with a huge waiting list.  180 members in ladies league alone. Bocce league has 300, wii has almost three hundred.  Restaurant events cut off at 140 and fill up in about ten minutes, lots of tennis players, card players, etc.



I hear you.  We must have one of the smallest golf memberships amongs country clubs in the nation.  It provides for a very personal environment.  We had a Par 3 ladies mini-tournament yesterday, 6 groups of 4 players.  Once a year the club re-arranges the driving range to make it into a mini Par 3 setup with 6 holes for this tournament.   It was alot of fun.  This is the typical size of our weekly ladies organized play.

Tomorrow we have our monthly Couples Nine and Dine tournament, a total of 12 teams of 2 couples per team, a total of 48 players.


----------



## bluehende

caribbeanqueen said:


> Roger you may be onto something. We are so used to them hyping everything most probably think they are overreacting and it is hard to know when it doesn't seem to be here much...yet.
> bluehende hope your wife and yourself stay healthy and no one else is affected. It becomes very scary when it is so close to home.



So far so bad.  3 more confirmed cases from her workplace.  I would be lying if I said we were not a bit freaked out.


----------



## caribbeanqueen

blue of course you are freaked out, who wouldn't be?  Hopefully these people have not gone out and about much. Will keep you and your wife in my prayers.
How long was it between returning and coming down with symptoms for the first person who returned from their trip?

I fly home Wednesday night.  My husband said we could drive but who feels like driving for 24 hours? Not me.
I wish we had more answers and I do believe the media could have handled this better by not making everyone panic. Different doctors give different thoughts. One in Italy says we will be just as bad. Another says Italy has higher elderly population and many smoke so how do we even know what is true?


----------



## easyrider

I just received word that my scuba diving relatives were touring Australia and after 50 days decided to go home because of Covid 19 concerns. As far as they know their trip through South East Asia and Australia had no Covid 19 concerns but this week I guess there is.

Bill


----------



## MULTIZ321

Jetblue bans passenger who notified crew after landing that he'd tested positive for coronavirus.











						JetBlue bans passenger who notified crew after landing that he'd tested positive for coronavirus
					

JetBlue banned a passenger who flew from New York to Florida while awaiting the results of a coronavirus test and notified the crew after landing that they came back positive, the airline said.




					www.cnn.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Why Everything is Closing For Coronavirus: It's Called 'Flattening The Curve'










						Why Everything Is Closing For Coronavirus: It’s Called ‘Flattening The Curve’
					

Why are there so many closings and cancellations with fewer than 2,000 confirmed COVID-19 cases? Because public health officials know what's coming.




					www.forbes.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

London Underground Tube driver tests positive for coronavirus.










						London Underground Tube driver tests positive for coronavirus
					

The depot and the trains where the member of staff worked are being deep cleaned




					www.getsurrey.co.uk
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Italy and South Korea were hit by coronavirus
outbreaks at the same time - but have responded differently.










						Italy and South Korea were hit by coronavirus outbreaks at the same time - but have responded differently
					

As COVID-19 spreads around the world, with cases exploding in a number of countries, here's how two countries have responded to the outbreaks.




					www.weforum.org
				





Richard


----------



## Passepartout

Well, so far- And I emphasize, SO FAR, Idaho is one of just 3 states with no verified cases of CV-19. I'm sure this will change, but there are virtually NO concerts, theater performances, sporting events, church services, college classes, rehearsals or other gatherings. Hopefully we're ahead of the curve and there will be slow breakout of infected people. See, there are benefits to living in a quiet backwater. fwiw, nobody tried to fly airplanes into buildings here either.

Jim


----------



## Rolltydr

MULTIZ321 said:


> Italy and South Korea were hit by coronavirus
> outbreaks at the same time - but have responded differently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Italy and South Korea were hit by coronavirus outbreaks at the same time - but have responded differently
> 
> 
> As COVID-19 spreads around the world, with cases exploding in a number of countries, here's how two countries have responded to the outbreaks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.weforum.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard



Richard, I just saw on Twitter that WSJ has an article about a new high speed test being given FDA approval for immediate release in the US. I don’t have a subscription. Can you provide a link to that? Tia!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann-Marie

I have 3 units in Kissimmee for us and my 2 daughters and grandchildren  starting April 18th.  I watching to see what RCI is doing, or not doing for that matter.  We have all been really looking forward to this so the grandchildren all have a chance to visit one another. We all live in different states.


----------



## Talent312

In 1634, the town of Oberammergau, Germany, began performing the Passion Play.
It's performed every 10 years. The next premiere is scheduled for May 16th.
It's purpose was to rescue the town from the Black Plague. It's still a go.
_Maybe it will work... again.




_


----------



## MULTIZ321

Rolltydr said:


> Richard, I just saw on Twitter that WSJ has an article about a new high speed test being given FDA approval for immediate release in the US. I don’t have a subscription. Can you provide a link to that? Tia!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I already posted an article about this in another thread - see post # 210.









						A Mysterious Virus in Central China Has Infected Dozens, Raising Fears of a New Epidemic. Here's What to Know
					

A Mysterious Virus in Centra] China Has Infected Dozens, Raising Fears of a New Epidemic. Here's What to Know.   https://time.com/5759289/wuhan-pneumonia-outbreak-disease/   Richard




					tugbbs.com
				





Richard


----------



## Karen G

We just got an email from CruCon--we have a cruise booked in October. The major cruise line companies are now requiring all passengers age 70 and above to submit a "fit to sail" form from a doctor.  It looks like this:



Date
Name of Patient
To Royal Caribbean Cruises Ltd.,
The above-noted patient is seventy years old or above and wishes to sail onboard a Royal Caribbean Cruises Ltd. cruise ship departing on
.
Date of Departure
I hereby certify that this patient does not suffer from any chronic illness (e.g. heart, lung, liver or kidney disease or immunodeficiency status due to HIV/AIDS or diabetes) which would make this patient susceptible to complications arising after infection with the Novel Coronavirus (2019-nCoV)/COVID-19.
I attest that this person is fit to sail on a cruise vacation. Regards,
Signature of Treating Physician


----------



## MULTIZ321

Czech hospital hit by cyber-attack while in the midst of a COVID-19 outbreak.










						Czech hospital hit by cyberattack while in the midst of a COVID-19 outbreak
					

One of the Czech Republic's biggest COVID-19 testing laboratories hit by mysterious cyberattack.




					www.zdnet.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

GrubHub suspends S100 million in restaurant commissions as virus spreads.










						GrubHub suspends $100 million in restaurant commissions as virus spreads
					

Online food delivery company GrubHub Inc said on Friday it will temporarily susp...




					www.reuters.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Selangor records 105 Covid-19 cases; highest in Malaysia.










						Selangor records 105 Covid-19 cases; highest in Malaysia
					

KUALA LUMPUR: Selangor has recorded the highest number of Covid-19 cases in the country, with a total of 105 cases to date, the Health Ministry revealed today.




					www.nst.com.my
				



.


Richard


----------



## Firepath

Passepartout said:


> Well, so far- And I emphasize, SO FAR, Idaho is one of just 3 states with no verified cases of CV-19. I'm sure this will change, but there are virtually NO concerts, theater performances, sporting events, church services, college classes, rehearsals or other gatherings. Hopefully we're ahead of the curve and there will be slow breakout of infected people. See, there are benefits to living in a quiet backwater. fwiw, nobody tried to fly airplanes into buildings here either.
> 
> Jim


Jim, everyone I've talked with believes there are cases here, just not confirmed with a test. And we're supposed to be happy they just announced new testing that will "only" take 3-4 days for results. They are sending them to a lab in California.


----------



## Firepath

Maine now has a case. So only West Virginia and Idaho have no reported cases.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Miami airport will be first in Florida to get, screen
European flights for coronavirus.




			https://www.bradenton.com/news/state/florida/article241169926.html
		

.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

With commuters working from home because of the coronavirus, Metra will waive refund fees on monthly passes.









						With commuters working from home because of the coronavirus, Metra will waive refund fees on monthly passes
					

As commuters stay home due to coronavirus, Metra decides to waive refund fees on monthly passes.




					www.chicagotribune.com
				



.


Not sure if this is behind a paywall.


Richard


----------



## goaliedave

Not surprising
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## b2bailey

Firepath said:


> Jim, everyone I've talked with believes there are cases here, just not confirmed with a test. And we're supposed to be happy they just announced new testing that will "only" take 3-4 days for results. They are sending them to a lab in California.


looks like Idaho can keep -0- reported cases for 3-4 more days. Ha.


----------



## Firepath

b2bailey said:


> looks like Idaho can keep -0- reported cases for 3-4 more days. Ha.


That's what I thought too, but they just report the first case this afternoon.  I'm sure sadly many more to come.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

I had a trip to Palm Springs scheduled for three weeks.  I kept on rebooking as the fares continually dropped.  Had shaved almost $300 off of my original price.  But then yesterday I cancelled the trip.  It wasn't essential travel, and in the current environment, especially in the Seattle area, it just didn't make sense to go. 

My next trip is scheduled for the end of April.  I'm still holding that ticket, though I did make a schedule to cut one part of the trip to reduce potential exposures.  But that is also non-essential travel, so if conditions don't improve markedly, I will kill that trip as well.


----------



## baf99

I am supposed to leave in a couple of weeks for a two week timeshare stay on Maui. The exchanges are through GPX. My sister was going to go for one week of that stay. She is now trying to recover from the flu with an added complication of bronchitis. As an added issue she was told by her employer that she might have to work at home for two weeks after returning from a trip involving such a long flight with layovers in a busy airport (LAX). So she is thinking of canceling. I called GPX to see what my options are. I have cancellation insurance, but that only applies more than 45 days before arrival. I was told that because of the virus they are relaxing that so I could cancel and get both exchange fees credited to my account and one week would be returned. The problem with the other one is that I had already extended it once and it technically expired a couple of days ago. When I made the reservation last year I was looking for a slightly earlier week and when this one turned up GPX allowed me to use the expiring week. But, now they won’t allow me to extend it again so if I completely cancel the trip I will lose the deposit. They bent the rules for me once a couple of years ago to allow an extra extension, but with the potential for a lot of cancellations I suppose I can understand. Yesterday morning I was absolutely certain that I wanted to travel anyway. Now I’m not so sure. Not because I am particularly afraid I will get extremely sick but if I get exposed I could be a source of further transmission.

So I am left with a few options.

Keep what I have and go to Maui for two weeks, enjoy myself and hope I don’t become sick or infectious.
Cancel the refundable week and go to Maui for one week, reschedule my flight which will now cost $500 less than what I originally paid, enjoy myself and hope I don’t become sick or infectious.
Cancel both weeks, lose one deposit, and get a credit for airfare.
Maybe I could talk them into exchanging the expiring week to something I could drive to for the same dates. It might not be as desirable as Maui but I might not feel like I’m losing the week entirely…

While I am over 60 I’m also in adequate health and I tend to not be susceptible to illnesses with chest congestion. Not a guarantee in this case of course, but I think my personal risk isn’t very high. But I am concerned that travel right now isn’t the most responsible thing to do. Maybe I should consider the already sunk cost (~$1100 MF plus extension) to just be the cost of my personal effort to slow the spread. It seems kind of frivolous to be vacationing just when steps should be taken to reduce the impact and spread of this illness.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coronavirus pandemic prompts the big 3 cruise companies to suspend operations.










						Coronavirus pandemic prompts the big 3 cruise companies to suspend operations
					

All three major publicly-traded cruise companies have now suspended at least some operations as the COVID-19 pandemic sends waves through the travel industry.




					www.cnbc.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Maui Now: Hawaiian Airlines to Reduce Flight Capacity Systemwide in April and May










						Maui Now: Hawaiian Airlines to Reduce Flight Capacity Systemwide in April and May
					

Hawaiian Airlines today announced it will reduce flight capacity systemwide in April and May in response to declining demand caused by the COVID-19 pandemic.




					mauinow.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

President Trump halts all outbound cruises for 30
days.










						President Trump halts all outbound cruises for 30 days
					

The suspension President Trump states will be for the next 30 days




					www.foxbusiness.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Grand Princess Coronavirus Cases Likely Linked To Seattle Cases.










						Grand Princess Coronavirus Cases Likely Linked To Seattle Cases
					

Through genetic analysis of virus samples, infectious disease detectives said Friday that the coronavirus cases that appeared on the Grand Princess cruise ship are very likely traceable back to the original Seattle case that spurred the hot spot to our north.




					sfist.com
				





Richard


----------



## Luanne

MULTIZ321 said:


> President Trump halts all outbound cruises for 30
> days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump halts all outbound cruises for 30 days
> 
> 
> The suspension President Trump states will be for the next 30 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxbusiness.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Richard


The decisions to halt the cruises had already been made by the cruise lines.


----------



## VacationForever

Luanne said:


> The decisions to halt the cruises had already been made by the cruise lines.


The difference is All Cruises leaving USA vs. 3 cruise lines leaving USA.


----------



## Luanne

VacationForever said:


> The difference is All Cruises leaving USA vs. 3 cruise lines leaving USA.


If you say so.  I'm doubting Trump was the deciding factor.


----------



## Passepartout

Firepath said:


> That's what I thought too, but they (Idaho) just report the first case this afternoon.  I'm sure sadly many more to come.


She brought it from NY. So far, no home grown caces.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Cruise industry nears shutdown as Carnival, Royal Caribbean and Norwegian suspend operations 










						Cruise industry nears shutdown as Carnival, Royal Caribbean and Norwegian suspend operations - The Points Guy
					

Many of the world's biggest cruise lines including Carnival, Royal Caribbean, Norwegian Cruise Line and MSC Cruises have announced they are suspending operations in all or significant parts of the world, citing the new coronavirus outbreak.




					thepointsguy.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

How Italy spiraled from a perfectly healthy country to near collapse in 24 days as the coronavirus took
hold.










						How Italy spiraled from a perfectly healthy country to near collapse in 24 days as the coronavirus took hold
					

'Who is going to get a monitor, a respirator and the attention they need': Doctors face impossible choices in Italy's battle against the coronavirus.




					www.businessinsider.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coronavirus: Spanish cases up by 1,500 in a day.










						Spanish coronavirus cases up by 1,500 in a day
					

The news comes as the government prepares to declare a nationwide state of emergency.




					www.bbc.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## DaveNV

You don't have to be sick to have this affect your life in a big way:

My coworker was supposed to leave yesterday for a weeklong trip to Disney and other Parks in California with his family. Been planning it for months, and his two grade-school kids were beyond excited, planning each and every detail of the trip.  They had no choice but to cancel things, after Disney announced they were closing down.  To say the kids are heartbroken is a major understatement.  The family has done the best they could, and have booked an AirBnB cabin for the weekend at a local ski resort, a poor substitute.  Coworker is calling off most of his vacation, and he's coming back to work on Tuesday, the day schools in our state shut down for six weeks.

Dave


----------



## Passepartout

DaveNW said:


> You don't have to be sick to have this affect your life in a big way:


True story. We're healthy- well, as healthy as 'normal, walking around seventy-somethings are, and our much-planned travels are affcted and curtailed to the tune of ten$ of thou$and$. It'll really pi## me off to get infected and have it just result in a runny nose and some sneezing! I'll be thankful it isn't worse, but ticked that it was no biggie. Time will tell. 

Jim


----------



## DaveNV

Passepartout said:


> True story. We're healthy- well, as healthy as 'normal, walking around seventy-somethings are, and our much-planned travels are affcted and curtailed to the tune of ten$ of thou$and$. It'll really pi## me off to get infected and have it just result in a runny nose and some sneezing! I'll be thankful it isn't worse, but ticked that it was no biggie. Time will tell.
> 
> Jim



Totally agree.  Saw this meme online, and it fits the situation, though:





Dave


----------



## Quiet Pine

Karen G said:


> We just got an email from CruCon--we have a cruise booked in October. The major cruise line companies are now requiring all passengers age 70 and above to submit a "fit to sail" form from a doctor.  It looks like this:
> 
> The above-noted patient is seventy years old or above and wishes to sail onboard a Royal Caribbean Cruises Ltd. cruise ship departing on Date of Departure
> I hereby certify that this patient does not suffer from any chronic illness (e.g. heart, lung, liver or kidney disease or immunodeficiency status due to HIV/AIDS or diabetes) which would make this patient susceptible to complications arising after infection with the Novel Coronavirus (2019-nCoV)/COVID-19.
> I attest that this person is fit to sail on a cruise vacation. Regards,
> Signature of Treating Physician


Hmm, this concerns me. We've booked a Viking Ocean cruise for August. The cruise ends in Stockholm on my 79th birthday. No problems for me, but DH is 79 at has COPD. We'll see if we're affected by "fit to sail" requirements.


----------



## b2bailey

Passepartout said:


> True story. We're healthy- well, as healthy as 'normal, walking around seventy-somethings are, and our much-planned travels are affcted and curtailed to the tune of ten$ of thou$and$. It'll really pi## me off to get infected and have it just result in a runny nose and some sneezing! I'll be thankful it isn't worse, but ticked that it was no biggie. Time will tell.
> 
> Jim


I must be misreading this. Sounds like you don't want no stinking runny nose, you want to be hooked up to a ventilator.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Pence Announces New Travel Bans on United Kingdom and Ireland as Coronavirus Pandemic Spreads.










						Pence Announces New Travel Bans on United Kingdom and Ireland as Coronavirus Pandemic Spreads
					

At a White House press conference, Pence said travel restrictions on the UK and Ireland would be implemented from Monday.




					www.thedailybeast.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## Passepartout

b2bailey said:


> I must be misreading this. Sounds like you don't want no stinking runny nose, you want to be hooked up to a ventilator.


I don't WANT either! But unless and until a vaccine and/or effective treatment is developed, people are reacting under an abundance of caution and over-reaction. Says the guy who just came back from the grocery store where empty shelves and long lines abound.


----------



## b2bailey

Passepartout said:


> I don't WANT either! But unless and until a vaccine and/or effective treatment is developed, people are reacting under an abundance of caution and over-reaction. Says the guy who just came back from the grocery store where empty shelves and long lines abound.


I'm having a debate with my daughter on this at the moment. She wants me to stay inside NOW. I'm almost 70 and perfectly healthy. Ain't gonna do it her way.


----------



## Passepartout

b2bailey said:


> I'm having a debate with my daughter on this at the moment. She wants me to stay inside NOW. I'm almost 70 and perfectly healthy. Ain't gonna do it her way.


You can still avoid most contact while being free to come and go. Just avoid crowds, keep you distance. Wash your hands often. We got read the riot act from the grown 'kids' for volunteering at a community function. We didn't tell 'em until it was over. Easier to ask forgiveness than permission.


----------



## MULTIZ321

The U.S. Is Now Under A Level 2 Travel Advisory.









						The U.S. Is Now Under A Level 2 Travel Advisory
					

Level 2 indicates sustained community spread where travelers should practice enhanced precautions.




					www.forbes.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## AnnaS

DaveNW said:


> Totally agree.  Saw this meme online, and it fits the situation, though:
> 
> View attachment 17882
> 
> Dave



I say this all the time.


----------



## "Roger"

Probably not worth a separate thread, so I will post it here under travel plans ...

The Illinois Tollway will now only do electronic tolling to avoid exposing their toll takers to the virus. 

I would guess that this will not affect about ninety percent of the traffic. Most drivers have an I-Pass or use EZPass. Tolls are cut in half if you use one of these monitoring devices and you never have to slow down from the sixty or seventy mile per hours that you are travelling at. For those without an I-Pass, your licence plate will be photographed and you will have to pay online.


----------



## Brett

It's changed my travel plans. 
I can't even visit my mother in her nursing home - it's completely locked down.  Now they don't even allow family members to visit


----------



## goaliedave

b2bailey said:


> I'm having a debate with my daughter on this at the moment. She wants me to stay inside NOW. I'm almost 70 and perfectly healthy. Ain't gonna do it her way.


I agree. Much better for you to be stubborn and tempt death.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## MULTIZ321

Second confirmed coronavirus case in Idaho
reported in Blaine County.



			https://www.idahostatesman.com/living/health-fitness/article241200016.html
		

.


Richard


----------



## pedro47

Every state except West Virginia have been touch by the Coronavirus.


----------



## b2bailey

goaliedave said:


> I agree. Much better for you to be stubborn and tempt death.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


Here's my question. If I start staying home today and the overall conditions worsen how long might I possibly stay home?  I'm all for reducing the number of large gatherings, and I would self quarantine if I had a single symptom. But randomly deciding to give up all activities, I can't get behind that plan.


----------



## Ken555

b2bailey said:


> Here's my question. If I start staying home today and the overall conditions worsen how long might I possibly stay home? I'm all for reducing the number of large gatherings, and I would self quarantine if I had a single symptom. But randomly deciding to give up all activities, I can't get behind that plan.



Remember that you may already be contagious and don’t know it. By going about your daily routine you may be infecting others before you have a single symptom. This is the entire point of trying to flatten the curve. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## b2bailey

M





Ken555 said:


> Remember that you may already be contagious and don’t know it. By going about your daily routine you may be infecting others before you have a single symptom. This is the entire point of trying to flatten the curve.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My question is... For how long would I stay home?


----------



## Panina

b2bailey said:


> Here's my question. If I start staying home today and the overall conditions worsen how long might I possibly stay home?  I'm all for reducing the number of large gatherings, and I would self quarantine if I had a single symptom. But randomly deciding to give up all activities, I can't get behind that plan.


Minimum 3 weeks to possibly 3 months from the different sources I spoke to.  What  you really want If you get it, is to get it later rather then sooner if you are in the age/risk group, just in case you have a bad case and need to be hospitalized.  If/when there is an initial surge in getting infected the resources might be overwhelmed and getting the care you need might not be available.  As time passes hopefully one of the antivirals will help if one gets it.  

You are not alone about wanting to get out.  Many  I know are still venturing out.


----------



## Ken555

b2bailey said:


> M
> My question is... For how long would I stay home?



I suggest taking it a few days at a time. Right now we know that in the next week the number of infected in the USA will dramatically increase. It’s likely that there are currently 50x infected than the numbers currently show because we have been so incredibly slow at testing. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## geekette

b2bailey said:


> My question is... For how long would I stay home?


Nobody really knows.  Nobody wants this.  Randomly give up?  No, it has been decided that All give up for good of all.  It doesn't matter if you are onboard or not, this is where we are, this is reality today.

The distance is the important thing, so if you like walks in the park, go for it!  If you were a gym-goer, eh, maybe not.  If you want to go driving around, no problem!  See a movie?  I wouldn't.

it's not that you need to be homebound, it's that you need to maintain distance between you and other people.  Nobody knows who is infected and who isn't, but keeping distance helps keep you safe if you are healthy, keeps them safe if you aren't.  Don't go shopping if you don't need to.   If you are in line somewhere, give way more space than you normally would.  if you run across someone you know, wave, no hugs.  Conversation held at farther distance than usual.  Awkward, but necessary.

Anyone that is sick should absolutely stay home until days after they are not sick.   I was originally voluntarily homebound to not get sick but now it's a necessity to not get someone sick that cannot recover.  I'm "healthy high risk" so it could be serious for me.  It could be serious for any of us.


----------



## pedro47

It may next up to fourteen (14) days before you come down with the Coronavirus.


----------



## VacationForever

We are not home-bound but we are avoiding group activities where we don't have the ability to have social distancing.  We still golf with a couple of friends at a time and hopefully they are do not have coronavirus.  Maybe we will just golf on our own after tomorrow. Tonight is probably the last time we host dinner at our place.  A couple of weeks ago we invited a few friends over for smoked bbq ribs at our home.  After tonight, we won't be having friends over.


----------



## Talent312

We voted early today. No social distancing and no one wore gloves.
The crowd, was down...
But that was becuz a wreck at the entrance limited access.
_It was a serious wreck... Two fire trucks, an ambulance & three cop cars.
._


----------



## MULTIZ321

The Latest: Most French ICU patients with virus under 60.










						The Latest: Most French ICU patients with virus under 60
					

The Latest on the world's coronavirus pandemic, which has infected more than 150,000 people and killed over 5,700. The disease for most people causes only mild or moderate symptoms. For some, it can cause more severe illness.   --   More than half of the 300 people in intensive care units in...




					m.chron.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## Ken555

Why outbreaks like coronavirus spread exponentially, and how to “flatten the curve”



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2020/world/corona-simulator/
		



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brett

Ken555 said:


> Why outbreaks like coronavirus spread exponentially, and how to “flatten the curve”
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2020/world/corona-simulator/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




I hope this "curve" gets flattened quickly !


----------



## TheHolleys87

We're in watching and waiting mode.  Have a TS trip to Estes Park at the end of June and then a visit to Hawaii in mid-July with my 94 year old father.  Otherwise, since we're in the 60+ age group but otherwise healthy, we're just staying home except for trips to the grocery.


----------



## WVBaker

DaveNW said:


> Totally agree.  Saw this meme online, and it fits the situation, though:
> 
> View attachment 17882
> 
> Dave


Saw this meme online, and it fits the situation, though:

View attachment 17911


----------



## AnnaS

A


b2bailey said:


> M
> My question is... For how long would I stay home?



As long as is necessary - as long as you want to live.......that is what it comes down to I guess.  It's hard to stay in 100%.  I know not good for our mental health.  

My dad used to smoke and loved his wine and espresso.  When he got lung cancer, he still would not stop.  He said, I am going to die anyway.  Instead of having 6 months left, I will have two months left.  This is all great and good......but he was not risking anyone else's life.

Just a comment....everyone can do what they want but in order to slow this down.......we need to do our part.  The healthcare system cannot handle it if the numbers keep multiplying.  When there will not be enough ventilators, they will choose for the young to live.  They are doing this in Italy.


----------



## rapmarks

Everything cancelled here except golf and bocce.  
my husband just doesn’t understand what is going on.  He asks what we are doing today several times. He wanted to go to church this morning. He wants to go places all day.   We went for a short walk, it is going to be 90 degrees.  Now he is over practicing bocce.  He will want to play bocce on  Tuesday, but I am nervous about it.  He doesn’t understand that if I end up hospitalized, he will need to move to assisted living.  I have asthma.


----------



## AnnaS

No mass here......


----------



## Rolltydr

AnnaS said:


> A
> 
> 
> As long as is necessary - as long as you want to live.......that is what it comes down to I guess. It's hard to stay in 100%. I know not good for our mental health.
> 
> My dad used to smoke and loved his wine and espresso. When he got lung cancer, he still would not stop. He said, I am going to die anyway. Instead of having 6 months left, I will have two months left. This is all great and good......but he was not risking anyone else's life.
> 
> Just a comment....everyone can do what they want but in order to slow this down.......we need to do our part. The healthcare system cannot handle it if the numbers keep multiplying. When there will not be enough ventilators, they will choose for the young to live. They are doing this in Italy.



It’s times like these that I’m glad to be an antisocial introvert. 


Harry


----------



## chapjim

billymach4 said:


> Ok serious note here.  Just traveled thru JFK to SLC. Who thinks I should  self quarantine?



Is Northrop-Grumman really painting spirals on E-2 rotodomes?  If they ain't, they oughtta.


----------



## goaliedave

Oakland airport at 20%, layover hotel Springhill Suites Airport similar, flight last night Kauai to Oakland was 85% full no one wearing masks gloves using wipes although many coughing. In Kauai resort jacuzzi talk was mostly people saying it was no big deal. Kauai operating as usual. 

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## chapjim

AnnaS said:


> A
> 
> 
> *As long as is necessary - as long as you want to live.......that is what it comes down to I guess.*  It's hard to stay in 100%.  I know not good for our mental health.
> 
> My dad used to smoke and loved his wine and espresso.  When he got lung cancer, he still would not stop.  He said, I am going to die anyway.  Instead of having 6 months left, I will have two months left.  This is all great and good......but he was not risking anyone else's life.
> 
> Just a comment....everyone can do what they want but in order to slow this down.......we need to do our part.  The healthcare system cannot handle it if the numbers keep multiplying.  When there will not be enough ventilators, they will choose for the young to live.  They are doing this in Italy.



Are you suggesting that the only alternatives are staying home and death?


----------



## DaveNV

WVBaker said:


> Saw this meme online, and it fits the situation, though:
> 
> View attachment 17911




If your loved one was one of the 27 elderly residents at the LifeCare facility in Kirkland, Washington, out of the 40 who died from this illness in my state, you might have a different perspective. None of them brought it into the facility - it arrived with someone else.

There is nothing wrong with being cautious.

Dave


----------



## mpizza

I backed-out of a girls trip to Nashville in April.  Not sure if the rest of the group is going, but I needed to make a decision that was right for me.  

Maria


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coronavirus: 252 people die on Sunday in
worst-affected Italian region Lombardy.










						Coronavirus: 252 people die on Sunday in worst-affected Italian region Lombardy
					

The death toll in Lombardy rose to 1,218 from 966 on Saturday.Most cases in Lombardy have been in small towns in areas like Bergamo and Brescia, but there have been fears of a major spread into Milan itself, which could overwhelm hospitals




					www.livemint.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## Conan

We've cancelled NYC, Washington DC and Fort Myers area Florida trips scheduled for March-April.
The Florida trip was via Southwest and because the southbound leg was bought in May 2019 our credit unless they change the rules will expire in May 2020 (the return was a senior fare and I anticipate a cash refund--waiting to get nearer the flight date before cancelling).

Washington DC was an RCI points exchange and I paid the fee to get the points back.
Fort Myers was a week I owned, no recourse there, followed by a Bonita Beach RCI exchange where cancel credits are available if I decide to pay the fee.

Currently we're hiding out at home and just had $200 of groceries delivered via InstaCart. The New Haven area was doing well until yesterday, when three Yale-affiliated people tested positive and went under treatment at Yale New Haven Hospital.

I know we can't hide out indefinitely. But I'm waiting until testing becomes fully available when it will be possible to judge local infection levels. You know, like they quickly were able to do in South Korea and other first-world countries.


----------



## Laurie

Welp. Our 4-week Spain/France trip upcoming May/June. 3 flights x3 people = 9 flights, travel insurance that doesn't compensate for this circumstance, 2 timeshare stays (including one rare one I've been hoping/waiting for for years and probably won't ever see again) maintenance + exchange fees on expiring TPU's (I'll pay for TPU-protection and recombination to extend I guess), 5 hotel & airbnb stays, 2 rental cars, 1 travel wifi, 2 house-sitting reservations for our dog), umpteen planning hours. Travel group in the double at-risk categories. I'm anticipating to start unravelling our trip this week. I'm most disappointed about the timeshare. Yet a cancelled vacation is nothing compared to the much more realized and potential consequences for so many.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

b2bailey said:


> M
> My question is... For how long would I stay home?



The more people that socially distance and stay home the faster this will get under control (or hopefully eradicate). You can go outside, work in the yard and go to the park. Just practice social distance and bring wipes and sanitizer if you touch benches or cross-walk buttons.

Unless you must go such as work, grocery or prescriptions going out to social events extends this mess for all and risks lives.


----------



## DaveNV

Laurie said:


> Welp. Our 4-week Spain/France trip upcoming May/June. 3 flights x3 people = 9 flights, travel insurance that doesn't compensate for this circumstance, 2 timeshare stays (including one rare one I've been hoping/waiting for for years and probably won't ever see again) maintenance + exchange fees on expiring TPU's (I'll pay for TPU-protection and recombination to extend I guess), 5 hotel & airbnb stays, 2 rental cars, 1 travel wifi, 2 house-sitting reservations for our dog), umpteen planning hours. Travel group in the double at-risk categories. I'm anticipating to start unravelling our trip this week. I'm most disappointed about the timeshare. Yet a cancelled vacation is nothing compared to the much more realized and potential consequences for so many.



In Tugger-speak, that is definitely a serious disappointment. Hope you can salvage it somehow, and figure a way to reschedule for another time.  Good luck!

I'm fortunate that we have only a weekend driving vacation to a coastal timeshare planned for two months from now, and a July 4th weekend in Southwest Utah.  The biggie is the three-week trip to Hawaii planned for late August.  My hope is that this whole thing is a distant memory in the rear-view mirror by then.  Fingers crossed.

Dave


----------



## MULTIZ321

American Airlines dramatically slashes international flying as demand plummets - Dallas Business Journal.




			https://www.bizjournals.com/dallas/news/2020/03/15/american-airlines-coronavirus.html
		

.


Richard


----------



## Conan

Laurie said:


> Welp. Our 4-week Spain/France trip upcoming May/June. 3 flights x3 people = 9 flights,


Laurie, you so often post right after me it's like hearing from a friend. Sorry it's not in better circumstances this time.


----------



## AnnaS

chapjim said:


> Are you suggesting that the only alternatives are staying home and death?



Really???

Of course not.....go out for a walk.  Go to the store if and when you need to and remember taking precautions.  Do I need to get my nails done right now?  That is a big no.  Can my hair wait for a trim/color, etc.? Yes it can.  Do I need to go to a party?  Meet people in a bar/restaurant?  Big NO!!!  Can I sit outside and talk to my neighbors/walk the dog, go to the park and keep my distance? Yes.

Hopefully and if everyone did this for a while, it will be only temporary - it's not a life sentence.  Now if they tell me we are all going to die next week - I am going out to party like there is no tomorrow - and hug my family of course.

Let's not get silly with these type of questions.......

Have a nice day.  We are all here to "talk"/help each other with suggestions, thoughts, etc.


----------



## rapmarks

Conan said:


> We've cancelled NYC, Washington DC and Fort Myers area Florida trips scheduled for March-April.
> The Florida trip was via Southwest and because the southbound leg was bought in May 2019 our credit unless they change the rules will expire in May 2020 (the return was a senior fare and I anticipate a cash refund--waiting to get nearer the flight date before cancelling).
> 
> Washington DC was an RCI points exchange and I paid the fee to get the points back.
> Fort Myers was a week I owned, no recourse there, followed by a Bonita Beach RCI exchange where cancel credits are available if I decide to pay the fee.
> 
> Currently we're hiding out at home and just had $200 of groceries delivered via InstaCart. The New Haven area was doing well until yesterday, when three Yale-affiliated people tested positive and went under treatment at Yale New Haven Hospital.
> 
> I know we can't hide out indefinitely. But I'm waiting until testing becomes fully available when it will be possible to judge local infection levels. You know, like they quickly were able to do in South Korea and other first-world countries.


What do you own in fort Myers and when?


----------



## Talent312

If Delta waives domestic fees for May (currently now - April),
Then, we'll cancel our NE cruise to Canada (unless H.A. does it first).

If Delta waives international fees for June (currently now - May),
Then, we'll postpone our 3-week trip to Europe.
.


----------



## post-it

We're booked for Aruba mid-May, waiting it out for decision and see where this is early May to cancel or go forward with plans.


----------



## rapmarks

Beaches are closed in Fort Lauderdale and Miami


----------



## Conan

rapmarks said:


> What do you own in fort Myers and when?


Tropical Sands, 2BR,  currently sitting empty, March 14 to March 21
Are you interested?


----------



## spirits

Our home resort is in Banff and we try to go 3 times a year. We own a week 52 but like to rent from other owners.  We booked a week in a two bedroom for March 22-29 but my husband and I are self-distancing.  We talked it over this weekend and canceled Sunday family dinners.  That kinda broke my heart but he is pre diabetic and still on medication from a fall in Jan...so we decided to play it safe.  Son #2 and his girlfriend will take the last 3 nights but we are letting the other four nights go.  Even our friends can't take it.  Two are self isolating since returning from two months in Arizona.  Other friends are up in years like us and do not want to take a chance on being near people from all around the world.

I am still working 3 afternoons a week and our schools have not closed so will be in next week until our spring break starts Friday.  Small price to pay but I love our drive to the mountains.....will be reading lots (our libraries are closed but they have an online option)  Just trying to stay safe.


----------



## rapmarks

Conan said:


> Tropical Sands, 2BR,  currently sitting empty, March 14 to March 21
> Are you interested?


It is a half hour from my home, but they are starting to close beaches


----------



## DaveNV

rapmarks said:


> Beaches are closed in Fort Lauderdale and Miami



I presume that's due to overcrowding?  Are they that crowded that people can't keep their "social distance?" I haven't been on a Florida beach in decades, so I have no point of reference. 

Dave


----------



## MULTIZ321

DaveNW said:


> I presume that's due to overcrowding?  Are they that crowded that people can't keep their "social distance?" I haven't been on a Florida beach in decades, so I have no point of reference.
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave,

It is Spring Break Crowds - Wall to  Wall people


Richard


----------



## DaveNV

MULTIZ321 said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> It is Spring Break Crowds - Wall to  Wall people
> 
> 
> Richard



Aah, yes, of course.  When you live north of Seattle, nearly to the Canadan Border, as I do, Spring Break happens somewhere else. 

Dave


----------



## Laurie

Conan said:


> Laurie, you so often post right after me it's like hearing from a friend. Sorry it's not in better circumstances this time.


Yeah, me too. We were actually writing at the same time because I saw there was another message posted before I finished mine.


----------



## MULTIZ321

More than 3,800 passengers on a cruise ship
disembarked in Miami without screening for
COVID-19, despite a previous traveler testing
positive days earlier.










						More than 3,800 passengers on a cruise ship disembarked in Miami without screening for COVID-19, despite a previous traveler testing positive days earlier
					

"If we have it, it's going to spread throughout the country," one passenger told the Miami Herald on Sunday.




					www.businessinsider.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## rapmarks

It is close to 90 every day.   
I would like to go to the pool, but don’t think it is safe.
my friend says why not

we had a beautiful evening and went for a walk.  Ran into many friends and stood a few feet away chatting.
we passed a party in a driveway, a bocce team get together and they were HUGGING!   one for all and all for one.
 Lots of condo parties too,


----------



## MULTIZ321

France reports biggest daily increase in coronavirus
deaths as Parisians ignore warnings.










						France reports biggest daily increase in coronavirus deaths as Parisians ignore warnings
					

France’s Public Health Authority on Sunday reported 36 new deaths from coronavirus, taking the total to 127, and said there had been an increase of more than 1,000 cases. France is now braced for the…




					www.france24.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## chapjim

AnnaS said:


> Really???
> 
> Of course not.....go out for a walk.  Go to the store if and when you need to and remember taking precautions.  Do I need to get my nails done right now?  That is a big no.  Can my hair wait for a trim/color, etc.? Yes it can.  Do I need to go to a party?  Meet people in a bar/restaurant?  Big NO!!!  Can I sit outside and talk to my neighbors/walk the dog, go to the park and keep my distance? Yes.
> 
> Hopefully and if everyone did this for a while, it will be only temporary - it's not a life sentence.  Now if they tell me we are all going to die next week - I am going out to party like there is no tomorrow - and hug my family of course.
> 
> Let's not get silly with these type of questions.......
> 
> Have a nice day.  We are all here to "talk"/help each other with suggestions, thoughts, etc.



I'll stop asking this type of question if you'll stop making over the top statements about life and death.  Okay?


----------



## WinniWoman

My husband and I go for walks around the neighborhood and boardwalk. We will still go to a food store each week. We will go to Lowe’s when they call so we can set up for our storm door  installation. 

I plan to go to a Sugar house/ country store for maple syrup next weekend  as ‘‘tis the season. We will go in and out quickly. I do want to get my haircut. I will go with my husband to his first new doctor visit. I will also go to my doc appt unless they cancel. It is not imperative that I go right now. 

We will have our new mattress delivery when they call. We do have to go to the clubhouse every day to get our mail and packages that are not delivered to our front porch.

This is about it. We will continue to wash our hands more than usual. Other than these few things we will be mostly inside week after week until things get better.


----------



## Panina

WinniWoman said:


> My husband and I go for walks around the neighborhood and boardwalk. We will still go to a food store each week. We will go to Lowe’s when they call so we can set up for our storm door  installation.
> 
> I plan to go to a Sugar house/ country store for maple syrup next weekend  as ‘‘tis the season. We will go in and out quickly. I do want to get my haircut. I will go with my husband to his first new doctor visit. I will also go to my doc appt unless they cancel. It is not imperative that I go right now.
> 
> We will have our new mattress delivery when they call. We do have to go to the clubhouse early h day to get our mail and packages that are not delivered to our front porch.
> 
> This is about it. We will continue to wash our hands more than usual. Other than these few things we will be mostly inside week after week until things get better.


Being  you are okay and continue to wash up, life goes on. At this point you are choosing what risk you are able to take.  I am still venturing out but not as often. If I get sick I will stay home.

What irks me is the people that are sick and told to self quarantine or test positive that go out and about and make excuses for going out.  I have no tolerance for them as they have no respect for the well being of others.  Unfortunately this is how it spreads.  We can only continue to educate people and hope at some point the lightbulb goes on.  My grandmother used to say, you fight with a smart one, not a dummy.  Unfortunately the dummies will put the vulnerable at risk.


----------



## VacationForever

I am risking it by planning a Costco run this Tuesday.  My husband said bad idea but I told him one more time and then not again for months.  He asked me to look at Costco delivery.  Most of the items that I want are "out of stock" online and I cannot order their rotisserie chicken either.


----------



## Panina

VacationForever said:


> I am risking it by planning a Costco run this Tuesday.  My husband said bad idea but I told him one more time and then not again for months.  He asked me to look at Costco delivery.  Most of the items that I want are "out of stock" online and I cannot order their rotisserie chicken either.


Call the store and ask if there is a time the store isn’t as busy.  If still crazy you might want to wait  as it should slow down as many have gone crazy shopping already.  

I went onto Sam Clubs site today and all the dry goods I wanted were sold out online but available in the store which shows the online shopping demand now.  I was able to order at Amazon for the same prices.


----------



## VacationForever

Panina said:


> Call the store and ask if there is a time the store isn’t as busy.  If still crazy you might want to wait  as it should slow down as many have gone crazy shopping already.
> 
> I went onto Sam Clubs site today and all the dry goods I wanted were sold out online but available in the store which shows the online shopping demand now.  I was able to order at Amazon for the same prices.


I plan to go at 10am when it opens and get out within 30 minutes.  I am tempted to wear a mask but don't want people to think that I am sick.  But not a bad idea if people think that I am sick then maybe they will keep away from me!   On the other hand they may report me to the police thinking that I may have broken quarantine.


----------



## Conan

Our local supermarket is affiliated with Instacart. You create a shopping list on their app (we installed it on our cellphone) and set a delivery date, generally the following day. Prices are fair; a little higher than off-the-shelf if you were going in person. There's a modest delivery charge and an opportunity to tip the person who does the shopping and delivers to your door. When items are out of stock they either omit or buy a substitute--you get a chat window as they're putting your order together to approve or veto substitutions.
They offer a 2-week free trial and $99 annual membership after that.








						Food and Grocery Delivery On Demand - Instacart Locations
					

Same-day Grocery, Food Delivery or Pickup in Austin, Boston, Chicago, Denver, Los Angeles, Miami, New York City, Philadelphia, San Francisco Bay Area, from over 350 different local supermarkets




					www.instacart.com


----------



## MULTIZ321

Hotels and casinos along the Las Vegas Strip are closing their doors due to coronavirus 










						Hotels and casinos along the Las Vegas Strip are closing their doors due to coronavirus
					





					theweek.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Alphabet's site for free coronavirus tests is now live 










						Alphabet’s site for free coronavirus tests is now live
					

Verily, an Alphabet subsidiary, is collaborating with the California Governor’s office, federal, state and local public health authorities, to help people in the Bay Area with COVID-19 screening. Through its new site, which is part of a lar




					thenextweb.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

5 airlines are temporarily suspending operations as coronavirus and government restrictions 
shake the travel industry. Here's the full list










						53 airlines are suspending or severely reducing flights as coronavirus-related travel restrictions shake the industry — here's the full list
					

Reduced demand for travel has caused airlines to temporarily shutter operations as COVID-19 continues to spread and nations close borders.




					www.businessinsider.com
				





Richard


----------



## goaliedave

Left 3 weeks in Kauai ts where there were no noticable effects. Arrived today for 1 week ts in Scottsdale AZ, resort is full of cars but less people than usual. Met 6 others in the jacuzzi as usual. Went to Target for food; no issues but some aisles were empty like soup and milk and many fresh and frozen meat were gone. Not a lot of eggs or frozen pizza. Apparantly not a lot of vegetarians shop Target as lots of Almond coconut milk, humus, organic bananas / green peppers / peanut butter / salmon.

Golf courses haven't rediced rates here yet, good courses still > $200 on Golf Now and Teeoff. Guess I'll be hitting hiking trails all week.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555

VacationForever said:


> I am risking it by planning a Costco run this Tuesday. My husband said bad idea but I told him one more time and then not again for months. He asked me to look at Costco delivery. Most of the items that I want are "out of stock" online and I cannot order their rotisserie chicken either.



Try https://sameday.costco.com - it’s run by Instacart. I ordered with it last week and received most of what I wanted (don’t worry, no TP!) including a chicken.

I’m not going back to Costco soon.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandi Bo

MULTIZ321 said:


> Alphabet's site for free coronavirus tests is now live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alphabet’s site for free coronavirus tests is now live
> 
> 
> Verily, an Alphabet subsidiary, is collaborating with the California Governor’s office, federal, state and local public health authorities, to help people in the Bay Area with COVID-19 screening. Through its new site, which is part of a lar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thenextweb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard


I wish they'd say how long it would take to get the results. Great that people are coming up with stuff, but really hoping we see instant testing. Doctors need immediate results to treat properly.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Sandi Bo said:


> I wish they'd say how long it would take to get the results. Great that people are coming up with stuff, but really hoping we see instant testing. Doctors need immediate results to treat properly.


Google coronavirus website touted by Trump opens for two California counties.










						Google coronavirus website touted by Trump opens for two California counties
					

Google sister company Verily launched a website late on Sunday that invites adul...




					www.reuters.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

MULTIZ321 said:


> More than 3,800 passengers on a cruise ship
> disembarked in Miami without screening for
> COVID-19, despite a previous traveler testing
> positive days earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than 3,800 passengers on a cruise ship disembarked in Miami without screening for COVID-19, despite a previous traveler testing positive days earlier
> 
> 
> "If we have it, it's going to spread throughout the country," one passenger told the Miami Herald on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Richard


3,800 Reportedly Leave Cruise Ship Unscreened After Former Passenger Tests Positive.










						3,800 Reportedly Leave Cruise Ship Unscreened After Former Passenger Tests Positive
					

Many of the passengers went directly to Miami International Airport to head home.




					m.huffpost.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## Sandi Bo

MULTIZ321 said:


> Google coronavirus website touted by Trump opens for two California counties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google coronavirus website touted by Trump opens for two California counties
> 
> 
> Google sister company Verily launched a website late on Sunday that invites adul...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Richard


Thanks, but I'm still not seeing the turn-around time in either of these articles.  You can go get tested, and they will email you the results. In a hour or in 3 days? That's my question.

CT set up tents in some hospital parking lots last week. Great, you could go get swabbed, only to find out they didn't have the resources to provide test results. 

Everything we do is better than nothing, and it's great to see things coming around, but we need immediate test results to get a hold on this.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Tui cancels nearly all holidays as EasyJet warns majority of fleet could be grounded.










						Tui cancels nearly all holidays as EasyJet warns majority of fleet could be grounded
					

The warning comes after many countries around the world closed borders or placed extra restrictions on arrivals.




					news.sky.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## AnnaS

chapjim said:


> I'll stop asking this type of question if you'll stop making over the top statements about life and death.  Okay?



As soon as I know how to hit/link is, I promise to ignore you or won't reply to you from this moment on.  I am technically challenged  - it will take me a second or two to figure it out and I am not looking now since I don't have the time for it.  It's the only way- because later or tomorrow I will have forgotten your name that I was supposed to ignore.........

Have a blessed life!!


----------



## AnnaS

Done, faster than I thought.  I don't know what it means exactly since it's the first time I have had to use it.

Having said that, I think I will take a break from this whole thread. Peace!


----------



## VacationForever

Ken555 said:


> Try https://sameday.costco.com - it’s run by Instacart. I ordered with it last week and received most of what I wanted (don’t worry, no TP!) including a chicken.
> 
> I’m not going back to Costco soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I just checked it does not deliver to my area.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Ken555 said:


> Try https://sameday.costco.com - it’s run by Instacart. I ordered with it last week and received most of what I wanted (don’t worry, no TP!) including a chicken.
> 
> I’m not going back to Costco soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tip. They deliver to our area. Nice to have this option since Google Express stopped delivering.


----------



## MULTIZ321

MULTIZ321 said:


> Google coronavirus website touted by Trump opens for two California counties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google coronavirus website touted by Trump opens for two California counties
> 
> 
> Google sister company Verily launched a website late on Sunday that invites adul...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Richard


Verily's coronavirus screening site is basically
unusable.










						Verily's coronavirus screening site is basically unusable
					

Do you have symptoms? Sorry, we can't help you.




					www.inputmag.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

No Entry: Cruise ship denied docking in San Juan, Puerto Rico over coronavirus concerns.










						No Entry: Cruise ship denied docking in San Juan, Puerto Rico over coronavirus concerns
					

Cruise ship denied entry to San Juan, Puerto Rico after return to port from sailing Caribbean




					wwl.radio.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## Talent312

Canadian Cruise Ports:  Holland America's current advisory is a nothing-burger.

"...Transport Canada has suspended the cruise season across Canada until July 1, 2020. We will be evaluating our Alaska and Canada & New England cruises scheduled within this time frame and when more information is available we will share it. Guests booked on these cruises in May and June are kindly asked to not call our reservations center for more information as we do not have it at this time."  _(emphasis added)_

I see their choices as... (1) redirecting the ship, (2) changing sail dates, or (3) cancelling.
I'd be just as happy to cancel, but they need to get their acrt together.
.


----------



## pedro47

Today I went shopping at a Super WalMart store in downtown Suffolk, VA and they were stocking  Isopropyl Alcohol (70% & 90% proof) on their shelves. 
The first thing I notice was the reduce in size/content 16 FL OZ (1 PT) only bottles.


----------



## VacationForever

I spent the last 2 hours putting in online orders.  2 to Costco (deliver), 1 to Target (deliver) and 1 to Smiths (Krogers) (deliver).  I think we are hunkered down.

We cancelled our housecleaning services until further notice as they may be dragging germs from house to house and since they will be touching all surfaces it is going to be impossible to clean up the home after them.  We have one more visit from the blinds installer to finish the job tomorrow and then we are shutting down all visitors to our home.

As long as our golf course remains open, we will go out by ourselves instead of organized groups and friends.

Our home ellipitical and exercise bike have replaced trips to the gym.  I am still debating whether to go to the Thursday yoga classes where there is just an instructor plus maybe one other student in a large room.


----------



## rapmarks

Just saw that wilderness, wilderness at glacier canyon, Wisconsin Dells shut down for a couple weeks.  They join GreatvWolf Lodge in closing. Kalahari closing also


----------



## goaliedave

VacationForever said:


> I spent the last 2 hours putting in online orders. 2 to Costco (deliver), 1 to Target (deliver) and 1 to Smiths (Krogers) (deliver). I think we are hunkered down.
> 
> We cancelled our housecleaning services until further notice as they may be dragging germs from house to house and since they will be touching all surfaces it is going to be impossible to clean up the home after them. We have one more visit from the blinds installer to finish the job tomorrow and then we are shutting down all visitors to our home.
> 
> As long as our golf course remains open, we will go out by ourselves instead of organized groups and friends.
> 
> Our home ellipitical and exercise bike have replaced trips to the gym. I am still debating whether to go to the Thursday yoga classes where there is just an instructor plus maybe one other student in a large room.


But won't the blind installer have to also touch a number of services to orient himself?

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## fillde

Safest way to shake hands:


----------



## MULTIZ321

It's Hard to Believe How Empty the World's Top Tourist Destinations Are Due to Coronavirus Until You See These Photos.









						It's Hard to Believe How Empty the World's Top Tourist Destinations Are Due to Coronavirus — Until You See These Photos
					

Here are 15 photos that show just how empty tourist destinations around the world are in the midst of the coronavirus pandemic.




					www.travelandleisure.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## VacationForever

goaliedave said:


> But won't the blind installer have to also touch a number of services to orient himself?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


We are well aware of that.  We will stay at least 6 ft from him and wipe down all door handles etc.  The installer missed bringing one last blind a week and a half ago.  This guy will put up the last blind and then we will be done.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Cruises Are Being Plunged Into Chaos As Ports Deny Docking Over Coronavirus Fears 




			https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/juliareinstein/celebrity-eclipse-cruise-ship-chile-coronavirushttps://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/juliareinstein/celebrity-eclipse-cruise-ship-chile-coronavirus
		



Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Refund for medically-fragile group's conference initially refused by hotel 










						Refund for medically-fragile group’s conference initially refused by hotel
					

Months before COVID-19 became a household term, a blood and bone marrow transplant support group booked its annual conference at an east coast hotel. As COVID-19 spread, so did the group’s concern …




					wgntv.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

San Francisco's cable cars shut down to protect operators from coronavirus 










						San Francisco’s cable cars shut down to protect operators from coronavirus
					

The tech offices emptied out. The Castro Theater went dark. And on Monday, the...




					www.sfchronicle.com
				





Richard


----------



## goaliedave

Rest of world giggling about POTUS and 15 friends requesting citizens to avoid groups larger than 10.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## goaliedave

VacationForever said:


> We are well aware of that. We will stay at least 6 ft from him and wipe down all door handles etc. The installer missed bringing one last blind a week and a half ago. This guy will put up the last blind and then we will be done.


My dry humour is mainly to entertain myself.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever

goaliedave said:


> My dry humour is mainly to entertain myself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


What can I say.  I am slow!


----------



## goaliedave

Don"t be patient 31. https://graphics.reuters.com/CHINA-HEALTH-SOUTHKOREA-CLUSTERS/0100B5G33SB/index.html

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coronavirus lockdown eases pollution, Venice canal runs clear









						Coronavirus lockdown eases pollution, Venice canal runs clear - National | Globalnews.ca
					

Air and water quality have improved in countries like Italy and China, places most gravely hit by COVID-19.




					globalnews.ca


----------



## LMD

I live in Naples and the local news was enough to make me crazy last night. Spring breakers being interviewed one saying if " I get  the Conrona Virus it would be totally worth it".  I guess no one told her that this virus could cause life long lung damage or even death......hardly worth it. Just wondering if parents are trying to talk some sense into these kids.


----------



## pedro47

Last year Venice, Italy  wanted to reduce large cruise ship from docking into their cruise ports & destroying their canals & city. They got it and much more. They are losing million and millions of dollars and euros from tourism industry.


----------



## Talent312

goaliedave said:


> But won't the blind installer have to also touch a number of services to orient himself?



Good one, only I think you meant "surfaces."
I like dry-humor, too.
.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Kentucky Derby Postponed for the First Time in 75 Years amid Growing Coronavirus Concerns.










						Kentucky Derby Postponed for the First Time in 75 Years amid Growing Coronavirus Concerns
					

The annual horse race has been pushed back to September




					people.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

French Open postponed until September because of COVID-19.










						Virus forces French Open to September, juggling tennis year
					

The French Open was postponed for about four months because of the coronavirus pandemic, juggling the tennis calendar by shifting from May to September.




					www.phillytrib.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## WinniWoman

I wanted to go out food shopping today and also to get my darn haircut (my hair is a royal mess) but now I have to stay home to wait for a check I need to sign for (that will be interesting) because of our mutual company's incompetence-- not sure if will get it today or tomorrow- then I need to get it to a our bank as it is a substantial amount. I also want to get some wine and vodka and tequila and I want to get maple syrup.

Thursday our new mattress is being delivered, as well as an order from Home Depot and Vital Choice Seafood. Awaiting a call from a Lowes installer for our storm door. Hubby has been to the post office mailing out the vials for our radon test. 

All very exciting. NOT!


----------



## goaliedave

WinniWoman said:


> I wanted to go out food shopping today and also to get my darn haircut (my hair is a royal mess) but now I have to stay home to wait for a check I need to sign for (that will be interesting) because of our mutual company's incompetence-- not sure if will get it today or tomorrow- then I need to get it to a our bank as it is a substantial amount. I also want to get some wine and vodka and tequila and I want to get maple syrup.
> 
> Thursday our new mattress is being delivered, as well as an order from Home Depot and Vital Choice Seafood. Awaiting a call from a Lowes installer for our storm door. Hubby has been to the post office mailing out the vials for our radon test.
> 
> All very exciting. NOT!


Lol it wil be interesting to see how your posts change as the months continue.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever

WinniWoman said:


> I wanted to go out food shopping today and also to get my darn haircut (my hair is a royal mess) but now I have to stay home to wait for a check I need to sign for (that will be interesting) because of our mutual company's incompetence-- not sure if will get it today or tomorrow- then I need to get it to a our bank as it is a substantial amount. I also want to get some wine and vodka and tequila and I want to get maple syrup.
> 
> Thursday our new mattress is being delivered, as well as an order from Home Depot and Vital Choice Seafood. Awaiting a call from a Lowes installer for our storm door. Hubby has been to the post office mailing out the vials for our radon test.
> 
> All very exciting. NOT!


Ask your husband to cut your hair.  I am back to cutting my own hair with the COVID-19 situation.  I just don't want anyone within 6 ft of me.


----------



## geekette

goaliedave said:


> Lol it wil be interesting to see how your posts change as the months continue.


I do think that my ability to self-isolate for weeks is not normal, but lucky me to be a loner happier at home than anywhere else.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

WinniWoman said:


> I also want to get some wine and vodka and tequila and I want to get maple syrup.


Are you sure you're not Canadian?


----------



## IngridN

VacationForever said:


> Ask your husband to cut your hair.  I am back to cutting my own hair with the COVID-19 situation.  I just don't want anyone within 6 ft of me.



Scrunchies!


----------



## rapmarks

Library closing tonight for 30 days. I went and got a very large stack of books


----------



## geekette

VacationForever said:


> Ask your husband to cut your hair.  I am back to cutting my own hair with the COVID-19 situation.  I just don't want anyone within 6 ft of me.


Yeah, cheap me has always cut my own hair.  My husband was really good at it, too.


----------



## goaliedave

geekette said:


> I do think that my ability to self-isolate for weeks is not normal, but lucky me to be a loner happier at home than anywhere else.


I alternate extrovert introvert. I belong to several community groups and sports but am currently travelling alone for 5 months and love my own company best 

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolltydr

WinniWoman said:


> I wanted to go out food shopping today and also to get my darn haircut (my hair is a royal mess) but now I have to stay home to wait for a check I need to sign for (that will be interesting) because of our mutual company's incompetence-- not sure if will get it today or tomorrow- then I need to get it to a our bank as it is a substantial amount. I also want to get some wine and vodka and tequila and I want to get maple syrup.
> 
> Thursday our new mattress is being delivered, as well as an order from Home Depot and Vital Choice Seafood. Awaiting a call from a Lowes installer for our storm door. Hubby has been to the post office mailing out the vials for our radon test.
> 
> All very exciting. NOT!



Did you know that you can sign up on usps.com and get an email every morning that shows you any mail you will be receiving each day? Every piece of mail is scanned and they actually show you a picture of everything you should receive, including packages. It’s too late to help you today but something to keep in mind if you’re interested.

It’s called Informed Delivery and if you go to usps.com, there is a link in the lower right corner that will give you all the information on how to sign up.


Harry


----------



## WinniWoman

VacationForever said:


> Ask your husband to cut your hair.  I am back to cutting my own hair with the COVID-19 situation.  I just don't want anyone within 6 ft of me.



I did think of that also! I have actually cut his hair in the past.


----------



## WinniWoman

Rolltydr said:


> Did you know that you can sign up on usps.com and get an email every morning that shows you any mail you will be receiving each day? Every piece of mail is scanned and they actually show you a picture of everything you should receive, including packages. It’s too late to help you today but something to keep in mind if you’re interested.
> 
> It’s called Informed Delivery and if you go to usps.com, there is a link in the lower right corner that will give you all the information on how to sign up.
> 
> 
> Harry



Yes. I have had it for years. But the check is coming UPS- not the post office.


----------



## b2bailey

Talent312 said:


> Good one, only I think you meant "surfaces."
> I like dry-humor, too.
> .


Ha! Didn't catch on to this at first.


----------



## b2bailey

WinniWoman said:


> I wanted to go out food shopping today and also to get my darn haircut (my hair is a royal mess) but now I have to stay home to wait for a check I need to sign for (that will be interesting) because of our mutual company's incompetence-- not sure if will get it today or tomorrow- then I need to get it to a our bank as it is a substantial amount. I also want to get some wine and vodka and tequila and I want to get maple syrup.
> 
> Thursday our new mattress is being delivered, as well as an order from Home Depot and Vital Choice Seafood. Awaiting a call from a Lowes installer for our storm door. Hubby has been to the post office mailing out the vials for our radon test.
> 
> All very exciting. NOT!


Sounds exciting compared to my plans for today.


----------



## b2bailey

geekette said:


> I do think that my ability to self-isolate for weeks is not normal, but lucky me to be a loner happier at home than anywhere else.


I have a good friend like you. Spoke to her today and life for her has not changed one bit. (Oh, she usually babysits her grandkids on Tuesday and she is upset because the big kids (adults) won't let the littles come over.)


----------



## geekette

rapmarks said:


> Library closing tonight for 30 days. I went and got a very large stack of books


dang, I am too late!


----------



## goaliedave

rapmarks said:


> Library closing tonight for 30 days. I went and got a very large stack of books


I'm a huge library advocate. Cities in Canada have been investing in them as community centres offering courses, music and other events, maker spaces (so cool!), etc. Huge benefit at this time is all the FREE online learning, etc available. Ever wanted to learn something, now is the time. I joined the Hawaii library while on vacation, $25 for 5 years, lots of online benefits!

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## clifffaith

rapmarks said:


> Library closing tonight for 30 days. I went and got a very large stack of books



Now that's one service I hadn't thought of. Bad news: Dad won't get a delivery from the "library lady". Good News: He read the same book for 12 weeks before my mother made him let the library lady take it back. He is pretty much with it face to face, but apparently can't recall what he's read so will read the same page for days.


----------



## clifffaith

VacationForever said:


> Ask your husband to cut your hair.  I am back to cutting my own hair with the COVID-19 situation.  I just don't want anyone within 6 ft of me.



I just cancelled Thursday's hair cut -- really more because I've dreaded going back ever since my new hairdresser gave me a wonderful cut in February, but had no clue how to make a person with back issues comfortable at the shampoo bowl. I was in agony the whole time. Will call my old gal back up and tell her I want to come back and that she's worth the half hour travel time. Hopefully she'll have me!


----------



## "Roger"

I was listening to a news talk show the other day (this was before they were closing all the restaurants and bars) and they said that places that cut hair were one of the first to show a big drop in business due to the coronavirus. I would not have expected that (and neither did the person reporting the drop).


----------



## moonstone

rapmarks said:


> Library closing tonight for 30 days. I went and got a very large stack of books


I haven't taken a real book out of our library in years. The only time I go into the library is once a year to renew my membership card. 
I download Ebooks onto my tablet and read them from there when off line. It's so much easier to carry a tablet with 6 books on it on vacation than to lug 6 actual books. I used to love the feel of holding a real book and actually turning the pages but convenience won me over. Ebooks borrowed from my home library are especially handy when I go south for 3 mos. An added bonus is I never have to worry about returning them or incurring any late fees. 

-Diane


----------



## MULTIZ321

b2bailey said:


> Sounds exciting compared to my plans for today.


Can't you deposit that check using your Smartphone and the Bank App without having to go to the bank?

Richard


----------



## rapmarks

moonstone said:


> I haven't taken a real book out of our library in years. The only time I go into the library is once a year to renew my membership card.
> I download Ebooks onto my tablet and read them from there when off line. It's so much easier to carry a tablet with 6 books on it on vacation than to lug 6 actual books. I used to love the feel of holding a real book and actually turning the pages but convenience won me over. Ebooks borrowed from my home library are especially handy when I go south for 3 mos. An added bonus is I never have to worry about returning them or incurring any late fees.
> 
> -Diane


I could not find my kindle when we returned to Florida so I am without.  So I must rely on library books


----------



## rapmarks

Prepared!


----------



## Luanne

rapmarks said:


> I could not find my kindle when we returned to Florida so I am without.  So I must rely on library books


Our libraries closed during the pandemic.


----------



## geekette

goaliedave said:


> I'm a huge library advocate. Cities in Canada have been investing in them as community centres offering courses, music and other events, maker spaces (so cool!), etc. Huge benefit at this time is all the FREE online learning, etc available. Ever wanted to learn something, now is the time. I joined the Hawaii library while on vacation, $25 for 5 years, lots of online benefits!


Yes, from an early age, always a library card.  I prefer books to reading from a screen, always will.  My long stint in IT helped cement that, but Mrs. Votaw, librarian, taught us well in grade school that "books are our friends."   I'd rather carry a book than a gadget.  

I have several books here to help me on some hobby techniques and so forth, but wouldn't have minded getting a few dvd seasons for shows from premium channels that I completely missed.   Things don't come with manuals any more, but pdf isn't good enough for me, I want hard copy.  Yeah, I have a lot of paper, but I don't need my entire life digital.  It's no big whoop to me when people think I am scared of tech when I'm really just cheap and burned out on tech a long long time ago, before most people had it in their lives.   

I had thought of PT work in retirement in the library.  Certain to get holidays off.


----------



## geekette

rapmarks said:


> Prepared!


YEAH!

We can check out up to 75 items and I have bumped that before.


----------



## WinniWoman

MULTIZ321 said:


> Can't you deposit that check using your Smartphone and the Bank App without having to go to the bank?
> 
> Richard




I actually want to put it in my checking account. I right now do not have a way to do that with my cell. They have some kind of other app for it but I never downloaded it. I forget the name of it. 

I do have an app and have deposited checks in another bank of mine via my cell, but I think they have a limit on the amount the check can be for mobile deposits.

But I really want it in my checking account.


----------



## geekette

b2bailey said:


> I have a good friend like you. Spoke to her today and life for her has not changed one bit. (Oh, she usually babysits her grandkids on Tuesday and she is upset because the big kids (adults) won't let the littles come over.)


Certainly big fat drag to go sans kiddoes.

I can't say nothing has changed, I am greatly missing my sanity saver, dance lessons, parties and group classes.  All that ended sometime in Feb.   Just has me re-doubling efforts on other art therapy, and avoiding errands when others are about.  I like middle of the night shopping, anyway, but now, it's the only time.  I'll go days without bread or milk if I'm only conscious when everyone else is ; )

Watching while China locked down put a chill in me, then understanding the wave, and how I could be on the far end of it, and should be.   Not everyone can stay home, I did because I Could, and it was going to help others.    

I just need the weather to warm up, that will help so much, hands in dirt, and growing things.   For whatever reason, I find fulfillment in watching things grow.  I thought I was going to have a baby deer here, but they are clever and I never quite caught em.  Kept hoping to see a tiny cutie, beautiful brown with spots.   still watching.   nature grounds me.  It was smart to flee to the beach and reset before this stretch of surreal, but I'm going to need change of season to really pull this off! plus, the more food I grow, the less need to cruise for it.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coronavirus has now spread to all 50 states and DC, US death toll passes 100.










						Coronavirus has now spread to all 50 states and DC, US death toll passes 100
					

More than half of all deaths in the U.S. occurred in Washington state, where the virus has killed 53 people.




					www.cnbc.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## goaliedave

Canadians 








						Kind Canadians start 'caremongering' trend - BBC News
					

How "caremongering" became the new trend to help vulnerable people in communities dealing with coronavirus.




					www.bbc.com
				




Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## goaliedave

Luanne said:


> Our libraries closed during the pandemic.


Just the buildings, not their online offerings 

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## MULTIZ321

New Orleans Jazz Fest 2020 Postponed Until Fall Due to Coronavirus Pandemic.










						New Orleans Jazz Fest 2020 Canceled Due to Coronavirus Pandemic
					

“We urge everyone to follow the guidelines and protocols set forth by public health officials,” fest organizers say




					www.rollingstone.com
				





Richard


----------



## linsj

Sadly, I cancelled my Prague, Salzburg, and Vienna trip that was supposed to start April 20. I'm holding that time to catch up on work that doesn't have a check attached to it. I'm self-employed and have a long list I rarely have time to get to.


----------



## cp73

At this point I dont even care about travel plans which is a luxury for all of us. Cancelled one trip this month, one next month, have one in July, then one in October. Wont bother me to cancel the remaining two. I just want everyone back to work and doing things. I was just noticing how quiet it is here this morning. I heard the trash truck go down the street. But I don't hear any traffic noise from surrounding streets off in the distance.


----------



## Brett

cp73 said:


> At this point I dont even care about travel plans which is a luxury for all of us. Cancelled one trip this month, one next month, have one in July, then one in October. Wont bother me to cancel the remaining two. I just want everyone back to work and doing things. I was just noticing how quiet it is here this morning. I heard the trash truck go down the street. But I don't hear any traffic noise from surrounding streets off in the distance.



yes,  a small upside to the pandemic  -  less traffic


----------



## MULTIZ321

Hawaii Asks Americans Not To Visit From The Mainland - View from the Wing.










						Hawaii Asks Americans Not To Visit From The Mainland - View from the Wing
					

With 14 confirmed cases of coronavirus including the state’s first case of community spread, the Governor of Hawaii is asking Americans on the mainland not to visit for the next 30 days. Hawaii travel has been one of the few bright spots for airlines, and early on in this crisis Oahu was one of...




					viewfromthewing.com
				





Richard


----------



## rickandcindy23

I suppose the other airlines will follow suit and cancel flights to the islands.  That is not good for the Hawaiian economy.  Maybe this will be proof to the Hawaiians about how much they rely on tourists for their livelihoods.  Tourists provide a lot of money to the economy of the state, and this will maybe make them more grateful, specifically the mayor of Maui, who says he doesn't like "those kinds of visitors," meaning timeshare owners.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Venice's Canals Are Beautifully Clear and Dolphins Are Swimming Through lts Ports As Italy's Coronavirus Lockdown Cuts Down on Water Traffic.










						Venice's Canals Are Beautifully Clear and Dolphins Are Swimming Through Its Ports As Italy's Coronavirus Lockdown Cuts Down on Water Traffic
					

Italy's lockdown due to the coronavirus pandemic is not only keeping people safe, but it's giving the outdoors — which is typically flooded with tourists…




					www.travelandleisure.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## goaliedave

rickandcindy23 said:


> I suppose the other airlines will follow suit and cancel flights to the islands. That is not good for the Hawaiian economy. Maybe this will be proof to the Hawaiians about how much they rely on tourists for their livelihoods. Tourists provide a lot of money to the economy of the state, and this will maybe make them more grateful, specifically the mayor of Maui, who says he doesn't like "those kinds of visitors," meaning timeshare owners.


That is the beauty of the Hawaiian people, they don't focus on money. Why would you possibly think they don't understand tourism's impact ! They prefer the better tourists not USA mainland ts owners.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coronavirus crisis cripples South Florida hotel industry. Closures, furloughs coming. 




			https://www.miamiherald.com/news/coronavirus/article241310606.html
		


PAYWALL TEMPORARILY LIFTED

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

26 Shocking Then Vs. Now Photos Of Some Of The Most Famous Landmarks From Around The World Before And After The Coronavirus Outbreak 










						26 Eerie Pictures Of Famous Landmarks From Around The World Before And After The Coronavirus Outbreak
					

The most visited places on Earth are deserted.




					www.buzzfeed.com
				





Richard


----------



## rapmarks

Article stating J1 students who were working in Dells can’t get home due to travel restrictions and their work visas have expired.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coronavirus kills 3 family members and sickens 4 others after a dinner in New Jersey.










						Coronavirus kills 3 family members and sickens 4 others after a dinner in New Jersey
					

A New Jersey mother died from coronavirus without knowing that her two children also got infected and died shortly before she did, The New York Times reported.




					www.ctvnews.ca
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

MULTIZ321 said:


> Venice's Canals Are Beautifully Clear and Dolphins Are Swimming Through lts Ports As Italy's Coronavirus Lockdown Cuts Down on Water Traffic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venice's Canals Are Beautifully Clear and Dolphins Are Swimming Through Its Ports As Italy's Coronavirus Lockdown Cuts Down on Water Traffic
> 
> 
> Italy's lockdown due to the coronavirus pandemic is not only keeping people safe, but it's giving the outdoors — which is typically flooded with tourists…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.travelandleisure.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Richard


The Real Story Behind Venice's Newly Crystal-Clear Canals.










						The Real Story Behind Venice’s Newly Crystal-Clear Canals
					

Dolphins, swans, and more have all been seen in the canals in recent days.



					www.afar.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## Luanne

Not so much my travel plans but my sister and brother-in-law decided to cancel their visit to see us in April.  She can change their airline tickets with no penalty if they fly by the end of the year.  So she is now planning to come in April.  She is planning on using Marriott points to stay at La Posada, which is a very nice hotel near the Plaza.  I will probably end up cancelling the timeshare I'd gotten for them.  Looks like I will get a credit for the exchange fee that I will need to use by the end of June 2020.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Airbnb Said it Would Give Full Refunds For
Coronavirus Cancellations. Vrbo Told Renters To Take A Hike.










						Airbnb Said It Would Give Full Refunds For Coronavirus Cancellations. Vrbo Told Renters To Take A Hike.
					

The home-sharing platform is siding with its hosts over renters — which consumers may not forget.




					www.buzzfeednews.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## baf99

An update on my Maui plans. When I called GPX back to cancel they refunded both exchange fees and they also let me extend the expired week even though I had extended it once before. So I didn't lose anything on the deal except the cost of the cancellation insurance (which is completely normal). They get rave reviews for customer service from me.

In addition to cancelling the Maui trip, I also decided I would reschedule a family visit I planned for mid-April and I am seriously considering cancelling my end of May Yosemite reservations. Cancelling Yosemite is definitely not normal for me, but neither are the times. The waterfalls will be there next year.


----------



## MULTIZ321

CORONAVIRUS
CA MAN DIES AT 34 Recently Visited Disney
World in FI.










						34-Year-Old CA Man Dead of Coronavirus, Recently Visited Disney World
					

A 34-year-old man from Glendora, CA has passed away from coronavirus.




					www.tmz.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

My Kids' Minor Virus Cost My Mom Her Life.










						My Kids’ Minor Virus Cost My Mom Her Life
					

My kids picked up a flu virus from a party, and while they were sick, it didn't take a long-lasting toll. Except on my mother who was battling cancer.




					www.scarymommy.com
				





Richard


----------



## goaliedave

Honduras on total lockdown affecting CAN-USA tourists. https://nationalpost.com/news/canad...country-closes-borders-enforces-strict-curfew

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller

WinniWoman said:


> .......I also want to get some wine and vodka and tequila and I want to get maple syrup......


I would double down on that maple syrup

rumour is : when Vermont runs out - Canada is going to declare maple syrup a  national essential food item and
refuse to sent it across the closed to all but trade border .
Then we are going to trade our excess supply to Mexico for essential avocados . Then instead of sending every millennial a Government CHEQUE for staying home , we are going to sent them a weekly supply of Avacados .


----------



## MULTIZ321

CORONAVIRUS UPDATE: GRAND PRINCESS CRUISE PASSENGERS IN QUARANTINE REFUSE COVID-19 TESTS.










						Coronavirus update: Grand Princess cruise passengers in quarantine refuse COVID-19 tests
					

A majority of passengers from the Grand Princess who are quarantined at Travis Air Force base in California are refusing to be tested for coronavirus. Their release is just days away.




					abc7chicago.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

The Florida Keys is shuttering 5,000 hotels and closing itself off to visitors starting Sunday.










						The Florida Keys is shuttering 5,000 hotels and closing itself off to visitors starting Sunday
					

All hotels, campgrounds, and short-term rentals in the Florida Keys are set to close for at least two weeks to curb the spread of the coronavirus.




					www.businessinsider.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## VacationForever

MULTIZ321 said:


> CORONAVIRUS UPDATE: GRAND PRINCESS CRUISE PASSENGERS IN QUARANTINE REFUSE COVID-19 TESTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus update: Grand Princess cruise passengers in quarantine refuse COVID-19 tests
> 
> 
> A majority of passengers from the Grand Princess who are quarantined at Travis Air Force base in California are refusing to be tested for coronavirus. Their release is just days away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7chicago.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard


How F'ing stupid in making testing optional.  Please excuse my language.  Unbelievable.


----------



## goaliedave

Back to changed travel plans ... I'm vacationing at home in Canada instead of Palm Springs. Nice weather and golfing today in Vancouver, haven't been here in 35 years. Resort open and nice. Will extend stay if resort stays open.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## goaliedave

If in USA please ignore politicians and only lisen to your top infectious disease expert Dr. Fauci. Here is a facebook interiew to start with. 


	
	






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10111683294466031
			




Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## MULTIZ321

Stranded passengers on Holland America 'mystery cruise' have no idea where they will end up after
ports turn it away.










						Stranded passengers on Holland America 'mystery cruise' have no idea where they will end up after ports turn it away
					

The MS Zaandam is not in quarantine and currently has no known cases of COVID-19 among its hundreds of passengers and crew members.




					www.businessinsider.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## Talent312

MULTIZ321 said:


> Stranded passengers on Holland America 'mystery cruise' have no idea where they will end up after ports turn it away.



We were 'sposed to be on that ship for a cruise in May.
I wonder where we'll need to go to embark? Well, its likely a no-go, anyway.
.


----------



## Ken555

Talent312 said:


> We were 'sposed to be on that ship for cruise in May.
> I wonder where we'll need to go to embark? Well, its likely a no-go, anyway.
> .



Sadly, yes. I don’t think cruise ships will be at even 50% of the regular schedule for the rest of the year, if that. This could easily be a 1-2 year hiatus from cruising.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MULTIZ321

'Who are you really keeping from the beach?':
Hilton Head reacts to coronavirus closure.



			https://www.islandpacket.com/news/coronavirus/article241393901.html
		

.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Disney, Four Seasons hotels at Hawaii's Ko Olina Resort's to close due to coronavirus - Pacific
Business News.




			https://www.bizjournals.com/pacific/news/2020/03/21/disney-four-seasons-hotels-at-hawaiis-ko-olina.html
		

.


Richard


----------



## WVBaker

Las Vegas strip club to offer drive-through peep show    

Little Darlings strip club advertises "coronavirus-free lap dances"

Little Darlings got a lot of attention recently when it announced a hand sanitizer giveaway to club customers.

“Hand sanitizing stations probably every 15 feet, we’re taking everyone’s temperature at the front door. We’re doing hand washing with every entertainer and employee, probably every hour. This weekend we’re probably going to go to every 30 minutes. At the end of the day we’re complying with everything that’s been recommended by the CDC.”









						Las Vegas strip club to offer drive-through peep show
					

Little Darlings strip club will begin offering drive-thru strip shows for those who want to indulge in some adult entertainment, but do not want to enter the building.




					www.reviewjournal.com


----------



## presley

goaliedave said:


> If in USA please ignore politicians and only lisen to your top infectious disease expert Dr. Fauci. Here is a facebook interiew to start with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10111683294466031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


When was this? It sounds old compared to what he's been saying in press conferences since Tuesday.


----------



## Talent312

Delta says it'll be 7 - 21 days for them to respond to my cancellation.
Flying to Boston and returning from Montreal confused their computer.
So now, we have to wait up to three weeks for them to dole out credit.

Travel providers say we should all buy cancellation insurance in case our plans change.
But do they buy cancellation insurance in case their plans go poof? Apparently, not.
.


----------



## goaliedave

Ken555 said:


> Sadly, yes. I don’t think cruise ships will be at even 50% of the regular schedule for the rest of the year, if that. This could easily be a 1-2 year hiatus from cruising.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Agree! Why are USA people still posting about travelling in May?

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## IngridN

Ken555 said:


> Sadly, yes. I don’t think cruise ships will be at even 50% of the regular schedule for the rest of the year, if that. This could easily be a 1-2 year hiatus from cruising.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Agree. We have an Alaskan cruise scheduled for the fall with payment due early June. I've already given DH a heads up that unless they have a vaccine or this goes poof by then, I'm not getting on a cruise ship this year! And probably not next year.


----------



## Ken555

IngridN said:


> Agree. We have an Alaskan cruise scheduled for the fall with payment due early June. I've already given DH a heads up that unless they have a vaccine or this goes poof by then, I'm not getting on a cruise ship this year! And probably not next year.



Yeah. I canceled one for April, and have three more for this year (two in Sept and one in Nov), plus transatlantic cruises in spring 21 and fall 21. I’m prepared to cancel them all. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## b2bailey

MULTIZ321 said:


> CORONAVIRUS UPDATE: GRAND PRINCESS CRUISE PASSENGERS IN QUARANTINE REFUSE COVID-19 TESTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus update: Grand Princess cruise passengers in quarantine refuse COVID-19 tests
> 
> 
> A majority of passengers from the Grand Princess who are quarantined at Travis Air Force base in California are refusing to be tested for coronavirus. Their release is just days away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7chicago.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard


I would be curious to know what methods will be used to return these hundreds of people home. After such an extended quarantine period, it would helpful to know how many would be tested as positive yet show no symptoms. Perhaps they could ask these people to be tested when they return home.

I feel it would be much more difficult to be quarantined off-site than at home.


----------



## geekette

b2bailey said:


> I would be curious to know what methods will be used to return these hundreds of people home. After such an extended quarantine period, it would helpful to know how many would be tested as positive yet show no symptoms. Perhaps they could ask these people to be tested when they return home.
> 
> I feel it would be much more difficult to be quarantined off-site than at home.


Yes, and this is 2 quarantines for them!  Ship then base.  ugh, these poor folks got way more than they ever imagined when they embarked.   I also would prefer to be home alone when I am sick, or qt'd.   I can't imagine they'd have to try to come up with airfare, too, but, hard to say.  I'd like to see Princess handle it for them.


----------



## geekette

Ken555 said:


> Yeah. I canceled one for April, and have three more for this year (two in Sept and one in Nov), plus transatlantic cruises in spring 21 and fall 21. I’m prepared to cancel them all.


Yes, I'm not sure fall 2021 will be travelable.  Practical to be skeptical.  I only have one thing booked, beach in October.   Not optimistic, but hopeful!


----------



## MULTIZ321

Troubled cruise ship with 2,000 passengers docks in Honolulu.










						Troubled cruise ship with 2,000 passengers docks in Honolulu
					

A cruise ship that had to cut short its trip because of the coronavirus and mechanical problems docked Sunday in Honolulu's harbour.




					www.ctvnews.ca
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Grand Princess passengers were quarantined on bases. How many actually have coronavirus will remain a mystery.




			https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/grand-princess-passengers-were-quarantined-on-bases-how-many-actually-have-coronavirus-will-remain-a-mystery/2020/03/23/12a91ae4-6bde-11ea-abef-020f086a3fab_story.html
		

.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

A cruise ship with 42 people experiencing flu-like
symptoms is headed to Florida.










						A cruise ship with 42 people experiencing flu-like symptoms is headed to Florida
					

The Zaandam cruise ship with 42 sick people aboard is heading to Florida and is expected to dock next week.




					edition.cnn.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

The Spanish flu devastated Alaska. This time with
coronavirus, villages aren't taking any chances.










						The Spanish flu devastated Alaska. This time with coronavirus, villages aren't taking any chances.
					

The coronavirus outbreak is raising heartbreaking memories for many Alaska Native villages devastated by the Spanish flu.



					www.usatoday.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

US Passengers on Stranded Cruise Ship in Brazil Return Home.










						US Passengers on Stranded Cruise Ship in Brazil Return Home
					

More than 100 American passengers who were stranded on a cruise ship in Brazil for over a week were flown back to the U.S., President…




					www.travelandleisure.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Why are so few Germans dying from the coronavirus? Experts wonder.










						Why are so few Germans dying from the coronavirus? Experts wonder
					

"I would be happy if we can come back in two months' time and still be able to talk about what Germany did right," one expert said.




					www.nbcnews.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## DrQ

HICV Resorts closed to at least April 17th with some not opening until May 1st.

We have reservations for mid May in Galveston.


----------



## TravelTime

It is interesting that this thread started on Jan 31, well before this was called a pandemic and everyone was on SIP. On that day, many of us thought that the instructor canceling the class was over reacting. It is interesting to read how differently we thought back then, just about 2 months ago. How the world has changed. I miss the old world.


----------



## MULTIZ321

'CORONAVIRUS CRUISE SHIP' WITH MORE THAN 200 BRITONS ONBOARD ALLOWED TO SAIL THROUGH PANAMA CANAL.










						'Coronavirus cruise ship’ with more than 200 Britons onboard allowed to sail through Panama canal
					

‘We are aware of reported permission for both Zaandam and Rotterdam to transit the Panama Canal in the near future’ – Holland America Line




					www.independent.co.uk
				



.


Richard


----------



## DavidnRobin

TravelTime said:


> It is interesting that this thread started on Jan 31, well before this was called a pandemic and everyone was on SIP. On that day, many of us thought that the instructor canceling the class was over reacting. It is interesting to read how differently we thought back then, just about 2 months ago. How the world has changed. I miss the old world.



Yep... people should go back and re-read what they wrote early in this thread, and compare to the current reality.

Turns out it was not just like the flu, and there was indeed a reason to prepare and react sooner.

Day 15 SAH/SIP for us, and while our area has slowed the doubling rate by reacting quickly and being compliant (for the most part) - the cavalier nature of people from other areas makes us all have to wait longer and longer for it to resolve.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne

Dh mentioned today that he's thinking we might want to cancel our October trip to Newport RI and NYC!  I think it's much too early to think about that.  We wouldn't be out much except for the RCI exchange fee.


----------



## MULTIZ321

A cruise ship headed to Florida has reported more sick people on board after 4 die and 2 test positive
for Covid-19.











						A cruise ship headed to Florida has reported more sick people on board after 4 die and 2 test positive for Covid-19
					

A cruise ship scheduled to arrive in Florida this week has reported at least 189 people are suffering flu-like symptoms on board.




					edition.cnn.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Get Us Out of Here - U.S. to Evacuate Citizens Out of Africa.










						Get Us Out of Here - U.S. to Evacuate Citizens Out of Africa
					

Amid rising cases of COVID-19 across Africa, the U.S. is evacuating its nationals from the continent. In South Africa, the U.S. embassy has set up up a registration website for citizens who wants to leave on an evacuation flight. In Nigeria, it has advised all U.S. nationals to stay put until...




					allafrica.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

6,000 carnival cruise ship Passengers Stranded at Sea.










						6,000 Carnival Cruise Ship Passengers Stranded at Sea
					

Carnival Corporation, the parent company of 9 major cruise lines confirmed the number in an SEC filing Tuesday




					people.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coast Guard: Cruise ships must stay at sea with sick onboard.










						Coast Guard: Cruise ships must stay at sea with sick onboard
					

FORT LAUDERDALE, Fla. (AP) — The U.S. Coast Guard has directed all cruise ships to prepare to treat any sick passengers and crew on board while being sequestered “indefinitely" offshore during the...




					apnews.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

28 College Students Who Chartered A Spring Break
Plane To Mexico Now Have Coronavirus.










						28 College Students Who Chartered A Spring Break Plane To Mexico Now Have Coronavirus
					

All of the people who have tested positive are students at the University of Texas at Austin. Some of the group returned on separate commercial flights — widening the potential spread of infection.




					www.npr.org
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

CORONAVIRUS: TRUMP INTERVENES TO ALLOW 
HOLLAND AMERICA CRUISE SHIP TO DOCK IN FLORIDA 










						Trump intervenes to allow coronavirus-struck cruise ship to dock in Florida
					

President Trump has overturned Florida governor’s rejection of ship with Covid-19 cases




					www.independent.co.uk
				



.


Richard


----------



## Ken555

Flying during coronavirus is scary. Flight attendants want you to stop
Flight attendants want nonessential flights to stop amid coronavirus outbreak









						Flying during coronavirus is scary. Flight attendants want you to stop — Los Angeles Times
					

Flight attendants want nonessential flights to stop amid coronavirus outbreak




					apple.news
				





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## caribbeanqueen

@Luanne October is a long way away! I am praying everything will be over by then! I live in RI and it is a beautiful time of year. If it were me, I would not cancel yet but that is just me!

Many from NY, CT and MA have flocked here to their vacation homes and were told to self isolate for 14 days. They are not. People are bringing their entire families to go grocery shopping and the governor is fed up. Some do not care how their behavior affects others and it is really sad. The longer people defy the orders the longer this virus spreads. It really is too bad people are not taking this seriously. 
There are patients who come into the hospital with very few symptoms seemingly in good condition and they can become critical and go on a vent within a couple hours.  Again, many do recover thankfully but for those who it afflicts seriously it is scary to them and their family. Every person matters.


----------



## MULTIZ321

U.S. Bans Returning Cruise Passengers FromTaking
Commercial Flights.










						U.S. Bans Returning Cruise Passengers From Taking Commercial Flights - View from the Wing
					

Over the past several days multiple airline flight crews have refused to work their flights because they were carrying passengers off of Holland America's Zaandam cruise ship.  Now the U.S. government will no longer allow returning cruise passengers to take commercial flights.




					viewfromthewing.com
				





Richard


----------



## Passepartout

Original Poster here. I find it very interesting- the two month 'time capsule' of what various TUGgers feelings were towards the COVID-10 (it didn't even have a name then). Go back and read a few of the responses from then. Eye opening!

Oh, if we'd known then what we know now. I betcha our IRA's would look better! We might have more masks, TP and sanitizer.

Jim


----------



## Rolltydr

Passepartout said:


> Original Poster here. I find it very interesting- the two month 'time capsule' of what various TUGgers feelings were towards the COVID-10 (it didn't even have a name then). Go back and read a few of the responses from then. Eye opening!
> 
> Oh, if we'd known then what we know now. I betcha our IRA's would look better! We might have more masks, TP and sanitizer.
> 
> Jim



The medical and scientific experts did know then and tried to tell us. For some reason, some of our leadership and one large media company thought they were smarter than the experts and told us to ignore them. Unfortunately, many, maybe even most, did. And, here we are.


Harry


----------



## MULTIZ321

Queen Elizabeth's Favorite Horse Racing Event is No Longer Public Due to Coronavirus Pandemic 










						One of Queen Elizabeth's Favorite Royal Events Is No Longer Public Due to Coronavirus Pandemic
					

The Royal Ascot, one of Queen Elizabeth's favorite events of the year, can now no longer be public due to the coronavirus pandemic




					people.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Princess Cruises ship at center of coronavirus
outbreak raided by Australian police.










						Princess Cruises ship at center of coronavirus outbreak raided by Australian police
					

About 2,700 passengers disembarked from the ship on March 19 in Sydney and it has since become the largest source of coronavirus infections in Australia.




					www.foxbusiness.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

CDC Extends No-Sail Order for Cruise-Ship Industry 









						CDC Extends No-Sail Order for Cruise-Ship Industry
					

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention extended a no-sail order, halting cruise operations in U.S. waters. It had imposed the order last month to combat the virus.




					www.thestreet.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## Talent312

100 days from March 14 (6/22) or 100 days from today (7/19).
Either way, I won't be cruising anytime soon.


----------



## Ken555

MULTIZ321 said:


> CDC Extends No-Sail Order for Cruise-Ship Industry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDC Extends No-Sail Order for Cruise-Ship Industry
> 
> 
> The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention extended a no-sail order, halting cruise operations in U.S. waters. It had imposed the order last month to combat the virus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thestreet.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Richard



They pulled the latest update. 









						Public Inspection Search Results for 'No Sail Order'
					

Search, browse and learn about the Federal Register. Federal Register 2.0 is the unofficial daily publication for rules, proposed rules, and notices of Federal agencies and organizations, as well as executive orders and other presidential documents.




					www.federalregister.gov
				





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## caribbeanqueen

I do not see myself cruising anytime in the near or distant future.  I feel bad saying this but I wonder when or even if cruising will start up again. Have to wonder if these pandemics will be here to stay.


----------



## Passepartout

caribbeanqueen said:


> I do not see myself cruising anytime in the near or distant future.  I feel bad saying this but I wonder when or even if cruising will start up again. Have to wonder if these pandemics will be here to stay.


I doubt it. If we had been better prepared, had drills for healthcare professionals to keep them on their toes on response, and if there had been a supply of masks/respirators positioned to go to where needed on quick notice this pandemic could have been much different. Much like SARS or the Bird flu of decades ago turned out. Look at the response in Korea or New Zealand/Australia for insight on how to more properly prepare for the unexpected disease outbreak.

When the books are written, the shortcomings that led to tens of thousands- maybe millions of unnecessary deaths will be painfully obvious. I only hope it won't take another world war to right the economy like the 1918 flu pandemic led to the great depression which we didn't really recover from until after WWII.

Jim


----------



## Brett

caribbeanqueen said:


> I do not see myself cruising anytime in the near or distant future.  I feel bad saying this but I wonder when or even if cruising will start up again. Have to wonder if these pandemics will be here to stay.



Cruising will eventually start again but maybe with restrictions -  e.g. check your temp before boarding,  limit the number of people in the theaters, etc


----------



## Ken555

Brett said:


> Cruising will eventually start again but maybe with restrictions - e.g. check your temp before boarding, limit the number of people in the theaters, etc



They may do that but it likely still wouldn’t be safe.

I was supposed to be on a transpacific today. I have three more cruises booked for this year and two for next year. I highly doubt I will go on any of them and in fact, am certain I will not go on any this year (without a vaccine in place it just wouldn’t be safe to travel in my opinion). 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MULTIZ321

World cruise, begun before pandemic, nears end of odyssey.










						World cruise, begun before pandemic, nears end of odyssey
					

ROME (AP) — Passengers on a luxury liner's around-the-world cruise, begun before the globe was gripped by the coronavirus pandemic, are finally approaching the end of their odyssey after 15 weeks...




					apnews.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## Karen G

There is a Princess ship, the Pacific Princess, that is still at sea. https://www.usatoday.com/story/trav...d-cruise-short-headed-los-angeles/2974605001/

It's the smallest Princess ship and we just love it. We were on that ship last October on a cruise from Rome to Venice and it carries about 650 passengers. There are no ill passengers on the ship and they had started out on a world cruise from Ft. Lauderdale January 5.  Several passengers got off in Australia, I think, when the ship had to divert from the original itinerary. Then as the virus spread around the world, they weren't allowed to let people off even though there was never anyone sick, neither passengers nor crew, onboard.  

They were able to get fuel and replenish supplies and food at various ports. I think four Hawaii residents were let off when they docked in Honolulu, but those people were tested before being let off the ship, I believe.

I've been following their journey on the Facebook page of one of the crew, a gal who is married to one of the entertainers and who also does lectures about the various ports of call. We loved hearing her husband perform every day as part of a duo who played in the piano bar every evening. She sometimes sings with him, too.  The passengers and crew have had the full run of the ship and were able to walk around, go to the gym, use the pool, eat in the dining room, and participate in all the other activities because no one was ever sick.

I guess under the circumstances it would be more fun to be on the ship than locked up in one's home.  Once they get home, they'll have to self-isolate or be quarantined for two weeks before they can go out.


----------



## IngridN

caribbeanqueen said:


> ... ...  I feel bad saying this but I wonder when or even if cruising will start up again. Have to wonder if these pandemics will be here to stay.



I thought the same, but am surprised. Our fall Alaska cruise & land tour was recently cancelled. We rebooked for same time in 2021 and surprisingly, it was already well booked. As the deposit is refundable and payment isn't due until 6/2021, we can easily cancel if Covid-19 is still an issue at that time. 

Ingrid


----------



## MULTIZ321

Passengers Aboard the Only Three Cruise Ships Remaining at Sea Are Finally Disembarking Today.









						Passengers Aboard the Only Three Cruise Ships Remaining at Sea Are Finally Disembarking Today (Video)
					

The MSC “Magnifica,” the Costa Deliziosa and the Pacific Princess are all disembarking on Monday after port closures sparked by the coronavirus left them for weeks at sea.




					www.travelandleisure.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## Karen G

Just saw a Facebook post from the gal on the Pacific Princess cruise:  She was allowed to disembark but her husband wasn't because he is on the crew list and she is on the passenger list.  I thought she was classified as crew because she gave lectures on ports when we were on the ship, but I guess not on the world cruise.  She is among eight passengers who were taken directly to a plane (did not go through the terminal). She said they'll stop in Detroit to let off
some of them and then go on to New Haven, Connecticut.  From there she'll be escorted to her home in Rhode Island where she has to be isolated for 14 days. She doesn't know when her husband can disembark.


----------



## caribbeanqueen

Karen G said:


> Just saw a Facebook post from the gal on the Pacific Princess cruise:  She was allowed to disembark but her husband wasn't because he is on the crew list and she is on the passenger list.  I thought she was classified as crew because she gave lectures on ports when we were on the ship, but I guess not on the world cruise.  She is among eight passengers who were taken directly to a plane (did not go through the terminal). She said they'll stop in Detroit to let off
> some of them and then go on to New Haven, Connecticut.  From there she'll be escorted to her home in Rhode Island where she has to be isolated for 14 days. She doesn't know when her husband can disembark.


I am in RI. She is going to have to quarantine for 14 days. Our Governor is extremely strict and they will be watched. What does her husband do on the ship? We are considered a hot spot due to us being between Massachusetts and NY. Most of our deaths are those who live in either a nursing home or group home.  We are still climbing though.


----------



## Karen G

caribbeanqueen said:


> What does her husband do on the ship?


He is part of a singing/playing duo. The other guy plays the piano and he sings & plays the guitar.


----------



## Passepartout

I was hoping this thread would go to 1000 posts, and it still may, but it looks like almost all the travel that can be mucked up by Covid-19 has been.

Isn't this a lousy hand of cards we've been dealt, y'all?

Jim


----------



## MULTIZ321

Private jet company JetSuite grounds fleet and furloughs crew as coronavirus saps travel demand.









						Private jet company JetSuite grounds fleet and furloughs crew as coronavirus saps travel demand
					

The wealthy aren't traveling and businesses have cut all nonessential travel, forcing private jet companies to scramble to cut costs to maintain basic operations.




					www.cnbc.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Ninety-one crew have virus on Italian liner in Nagasaki.










						Ninety-one crew have virus on Italian liner in Nagasaki
					

As many as 91 crew of an Italian cruise ship docked in the Japanese port of Nagasaki are infected with coronavirus, officials said on Friday, as questions persist over how they might return to their home countries.




					in.reuters.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## mav

Please open the borders into Bavaria Danke


----------



## MULTIZ321

What happened on board the last cruise ship still at sea.










						What happened on board the last cruise ship still at sea
					

As coronavirus fears emptied the seas of cruise ships, the Costa Deliziosa was the last major vessel still on the water carrying a significant number of passengers. This is what was unfolding on board.




					www.cnn.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coronavirus: Singapore Airlines extends cancellation of 96 per cent of flights till end - June.










						Coronavirus: Singapore Airlines extends cancellation of 96 per cent of flights till end-June
					

SINGAPORE - Singapore Airlines has extended its wide-ranging flight cancellations by another month, just four days after it announced a one-month extension.. Read more at straitstimes.com.




					www.straitstimes.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Coronavirus: Cruise ships set sail, leave debt behind.










						Coronavirus: Cruise ships set sail, leave debt behind
					

Cruise ships have left New Zealand waters because of the Covid-19 pandemic, but they have left a debt with a regional council behind.




					i.stuff.co.nz
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Cruise passengers face 'rigorous' medical checks before being allowed to travel.










						Cruise passengers face ‘rigorous’ medical checks before being allowed to travel
					

P&O Cruises said it will introduce a series of ‘stringent measures’ once sailings resume when the coronavirus pandemic recedes.




					www.newschain.uk
				



.


Richard


----------



## Brett

MULTIZ321 said:


> Cruise passengers face 'rigorous' medical checks before being allowed to travel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruise passengers face ‘rigorous’ medical checks before being allowed to travel
> 
> 
> P&O Cruises said it will introduce a series of ‘stringent measures’ once sailings resume when the coronavirus pandemic recedes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newschain.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Richard



full physical exam before boarding !


----------



## pedro47

MULTIZ321 said:


> Cruise passengers face 'rigorous' medical checks before being allowed to travel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruise passengers face ‘rigorous’ medical checks before being allowed to travel
> 
> 
> P&O Cruises said it will introduce a series of ‘stringent measures’ once sailings resume when the coronavirus pandemic recedes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newschain.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Richard


How many passengers will cancel their reservations because of this medical requirement and the most important question. Who is going to pay for the medical costs. The cruise line or the passengers? IMHO.

We will not be cruising in 2020 or in 2021.


----------



## pedro47

MULTIZ321 said:


> Coronavirus: Cruise ships set sail, leave debt behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus: Cruise ships set sail, leave debt behind
> 
> 
> Cruise ships have left New Zealand waters because of the Covid-19 pandemic, but they have left a debt with a regional council behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i.stuff.co.nz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Richard


How many  cruise lines will be allow to enter this country in the future,
AFTER THIS PROBLEM.? 
That is the question.IMO.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Cruise lines working to get crews home amid coronavirus pandemic, but it's slow process.










						Cruise lines working to get crews home amid coronavirus pandemic, but it's slow process
					

Cruise ships are periodically dropping off crew members at ports around the U.S. so they can return to their home countries.



					www.usatoday.com
				





Richard


----------



## geekette

I'd really need to know what "rigorous" means.


----------



## Brett

geekette said:


> I'd really need to know what "rigorous" means.



I have to believe someone prepaying for a cruise will pass the "rigorous" medical test


----------



## MULTIZ321

Cruise Ships Set Sail Knowing the Deadly Risk
to Passengers and Crew - WSJ.










						Cruise Ships Set Sail Knowing the Deadly Risk to Passengers and Crew
					

A Wall Street Journal investigation found scores of cruise ships that began voyages in early March ferried Covid-19 to the U.S. and ports of call world-wide.




					www.wsj.com
				



.


Not sure if thiis is behind a paywall.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Stranded at sea for months due to Covid-19 and refused port three times, sailor docks in Fiji.










						Stranded at sea for months due to Covid-19 and refused port three times, sailor docks in Fiji
					

Wong Tetchoong set off from Singapore in February but the coronavirus pandemic meant he could not find anywhere to dock




					www.theguardian.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Stuck on cruise ships during pandemic, crews beg to go home.










						Stuck on cruise ships during pandemic, crews beg to go home
					

Tens of thousands of crew members, including U.S. citizens, remain confined to cabins aboard cruise ships.




					www.foxbusiness.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Trip of a lifetime with no end in sight -- life on small boats stuck at sea.










						Trip of a lifetime with no end in sight
					

Around 10,000 small boats, sailed by families, couples and individuals, ply the oceans each year. But in 2020, they're stuck at sea because of the Covid-19 pandemic. Find out how they're coping while trapped in paradise.




					www-cnn-com.cdn.ampproject.org
				



.


Richard


----------



## b2bailey

Very interesting. Thanks for sharing. This is when I appreciate your eyes and ears.


----------



## MULTIZ321

North Carolina Airport Insanely Long Lines ....Passengers Fuming Over Missed Flights.










						Insanely Long Lines Has Passengers Fuming At North Carolina Airport
					

An airport in North Carolina's insanely packed with long lines, and passengers are fuming.




					www.tmz.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

COVID-19 asymptomatic in over 80 per cent of cases, cruise ship study finds.






__





						COVID-19 asymptomatic in over 80 per cent of cases, study finds | BBC Science Focus Magazine
					

Eight in 10 people on board a cruise ship who tested positive had no symptoms.



					www.sciencefocus.com
				





Richard


----------



## Monykalyn

MULTIZ321 said:


> COVID-19 asymptomatic in over 80 per cent of cases, cruise ship study finds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 asymptomatic in over 80 per cent of cases, study finds | BBC Science Focus Magazine
> 
> 
> Eight in 10 people on board a cruise ship who tested positive had no symptoms.
> 
> 
> 
> www.sciencefocus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard











						A study on infectivity of asymptomatic SARS-CoV-2 carriers
					

An ongoing outbreak of coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) has spread around the world. It is debatable whether asymptomatic COVID-19 virus carriers are contagious. We report here a case of the asymptomatic patient and present clinical characteristics ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Latest study. I've wondered about all this "asymptomatic carrier" business. IF such a HIGH population of a supposedly HUGE infectious disease was supposedly super contagious then we should have ALL had this dang virus by now.  Which makes one wonder just because kids can be carriers doesn't mean they will automatically infect everyone. Even the earliest studies in China showed close family didn't all get infected-why not? Some were "asymptomatic" but still were members of a family in CLOSE contact for days and never infected.


----------



## Conan

Monykalyn said:


> I've wondered about all this "asymptomatic carrier" business.


Unfortunately armchair, amateur, intuition-based analysis rarely solves complex science problems (unless you’re Einstein).

Here’s an article that might put a qualified reader on track towards the answer you’re looking for. It’s outside my field, so I haven’t read it.


			https://www.team-bhp.com/forum/attachments/shifting-gears/1985206d1585410897-corona-virus-thread-2003.12055.pdf


----------



## Monykalyn

Conan said:


> Unfortunately armchair, amateur, intuition-based analysis rarely solves complex science problems (unless you’re Einstein).
> 
> Here’s an article that might put a qualified reader on track towards the answer you’re looking for. It’s outside my field, so I haven’t read it.
> 
> 
> https://www.team-bhp.com/forum/attachments/shifting-gears/1985206d1585410897-corona-virus-thread-2003.12055.pdf


Interesting- they were still working with data from up to March 25.
"epidemic and the impact of mitigatory social distancing. More generally, there are uncertainties in all parameters of our model and these would translate into uncertainties in forecasts and estimates"--ie they took their best guess and tried to plug it into a computer. India is interesting as well due to the amount in poverty and large family groups. Like Brazil-where 13 mil live in what can be crowded and unsanitary favelas-any disease is gonna rip through the less economically secure. I was reading today the differences in the San Fran Bay population and testing-2 populations side by side-one wealthy and white, one mostly latinex and working class/poor-guess who had high infection rates vs who had ZERO? 
It is becoming obvious that the longer the exposure, the closer the contact, the more crowded or enclosed the space-the higher risk your exposure will result in a _symptomatic_ infection that will lead to hospitalization/fatality-and even then you still need to be susceptible (you can see that here as the majority of deaths came from care homes). Even in the Bay mass testing study the great majority of cases were asymptomatic.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Singapore to halt construction on new airport terminal for two years.










						Singapore to halt construction on new airport terminal for two years
					

Singapore will halt construction of the fifth terminal at its Changi Airport for at least two years to assess how the COVID-19 pandemic will impact the aviation sector and the future of travel, the city-state's transport minister said on Tuesday.




					in.reuters.com
				



.


Richard


----------

